# THE EUROPEAN FITBA THREAD THAT IS NOT MADE BY THE GUY WITH THE ODD VELVET SKY INFATUATION



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*aka the competitions that taught me what countries european cities belong to.*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

this thread was already made m(56/7)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Same team as Friday, thought he might start Schweinsteiger in this one


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I like this thread. I do.

If United don't get through, should LvG be sacked on the spot?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't see the announced striker partnership of Diaby and Dierckx hurting Man Utd's defence. Both of them aren't really goalgetters.

Their main threats are both on the bench (Oularé and De Sutter) and their most creative player after Vasquez (Vanaken) isn't completely fit and will also be starting on the bench.

I think Preudhomme's going with a very defensive approach this match, which helped them to the quarter finals of the Europa League last year so I guess it isn't a dumb move.

Edit: btw it's apparently a 4-3-3 they're playing not a 4-1-3-2 which is shown everywhere


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

LVG will use the same team that barely has win 2 matches, he will probabily will make the same subs, unless he is 0-2 and need a more vertical attack.

Expect a boring match unless Brugge gives a good performance


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What a game :done

Both teams began the match taking freekicks like they were pelanties. Messi :yoda

Great comeback by Sevilla but unfortunately good things happen to bad people :kobe5

(bit of a late post here because I didn't wanna use that other thread :lelbron3)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Honestly thought I went back to last week somehow there.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What are you gonna do LVG? LOL.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant from Memphis. Looks far better when he is out on the wing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*MEMPHIS :Frankie*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow brilliant finish in both goals from Memphis, Rooney is a little more involved today but he still leaves a lot the area he CF!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Dominated from start to finish and should have scored more and would have if Rooney was sharper. Brugge looked threatening on the counter attack but didn't really offer much.

Memphis was immense and looked so good on the left and he took both goals very well. Darmian and Shaw once again excellent; absolute joy to see Shaw bombing down the right flank in the second half where it nearly resulted in a hat-trick for Memphis. Smalling was solid but Blind impressed me more today, showed good strength to hold off the Brugge attackers and as usual he read the game well. Schneiderlin was the backbone in midfield again, such a tank for us. Carrick was rather sloppy - he delivered some beautiful passes but overall, he was poor and kept getting caught out of position when he was advanced further up the pitch. I thought Schweinsteiger gave us more control in midfield when he came on second half.

Januzaj had some really good moments and needs more time to develop in the #10 role in the first team, Rooney although better than the last 2 games was still very sloppy, Mata was decent and had a better second half and as I said Memphis was immense , definitely man of the match with 2 goals and a fantastic assist for the Fellaini goal.

Chicharito was also good when he came on and offered more of a threat up front and gave the Brugge defence a torrid time with his movement. Fellaini looked great for his cameo and thankfully got us the all-important third goal.

I'm pleased with the performance.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Memphis was awesome. Was pleased we got the 3rd goal at the end, as we had a ton of chances in the 2nd half to score but never did convert them.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> On midfield thought Carrick & Schneiderlen weren't great but thought Schneiderlen grew into game after Carrick was taken off & he was a part of 3 cm with Herrera & Schweinstieger. Nice blend there & even though Schneirderlen still little off pace his tackling, timing, interceptions, energy & mobility are seriously impressive I knew he would good at all of that before signed him but yeah can't wait till in full form later on. Herrera is also important to our play adds that zip & passing from cm to attack & even if doesn't always come off for him everything looks more efficienct & more fluid in our build up when his on pitch.


Said this after Villa game in Friday evening regarding Schneiderlen, still feel same way that he looks happier being next to bastian then does carrick & carrick bar few passes doesn't look his normal self so far this season. Think saw Schneiderlen saying after the game his being carrying a bit of knock which only just recovering from why might suggest why isn't up to full fitness yet. But wouldn't of noticed his stamina levels must be off charts love see his training & fitness level stats at training. Him alongside Herrera would be fun just see them buzzing about pitch prob leave us so open & exposed in a 4-4-2 but would be fun to watch none the less. 



The Monster said:


> On Memphis think people need understand his new to league & still raw talent & are still areas need work on but lot of promise even after these 2 games & potential is huge. Not finished product but didn't expect him to be I do feel maybe is a confidence player but very strong willed won't just give in he will come good trust me on that. Wasn't poor though totally bollocks if believe that btw but some movement & runs are scary good something expect off a prime 27-29 year old winger not a 21 year old winger. Tried getting him few times but passes to him weren't always on point & one time he did was through mata amazing pass but just missed the far post to make it 2-0 but just went wide. But so many times his movement is on point we just don't pass it to him quickly enough when makes the runs. I counted about 5 times alone in 2nd half where make darts inside off left flank or get into box or pull onto defenders shoulders but never gave him ball enough so people wouldn't of noticed him doing it. Clearly LW best role he needs to stay there from now on.


^From the same post that I made on here after the win v villa on Friday evening. Listening to HT talk when Rio said Memphis reminded him of overmars like in his runs off ball. I was thinking how bang on that remark was. But it Only struck me till after Rio said it. Very same type of wide left wingers to both were/are small but physically well built with pace to burn. Cut in off that flank, understand role & when get I going down catch them & both lethal finishers. 

LW is best role it suits him more playing there see how more home is on that left then he is in middle not sure how use spaces in that area & be one who has link up everything being on wings cutting inside allows him make more darts off flanks & position played all his career so unlike 10 wouldn't have learn it whilst at new club in new country. Oddly goals weren't what I liked about him prob his assist for felliani goal shows his variety in his play. I dare say cross was Beckham like in its whip & dip & delivery was similar but put right on felliani head with ease. Like said his confidence player once gels & gets going he will start showing his true self. Actually his post match interview was my best highlight of his day. Not happy got 2 goals his disappointed didn't score hat trick & says disappointing performance cos needs to improve his game in order to get better. That type of attitide see him go far in this game. Super excited about him just need open up his Pl goals account next. 

Him with Shaw down that left flank could be special if get it going, both got pace & energy to roast defenders & Shaw 20 & Depay 21 so yeah got lot years to grow also become good friends as well. On Sunday watched Sterling with Kolorov tear Chelsea right side up with silva coming to that side not often nowadays genuine wide link up bets one in recent years is Peinaar & Baines at Everton I love if Shaw & Memphis can produce similar understanding. 

On Shaw I just laugh at thought we got him & his just 20 to which is scary thought since nailed most aspect of being a good defender at such young age when in his mid 20's then have a superstar on our hands almost tempted try him at LW at some point just see what could do need improve in attacking game times where crosses are still a bit iffy but then puts in peach of cross with weaker right foot to Rooney after amazing run & dribble down right flank. That personal trainer he took on holiday to him should be asking Ed & lvg for pay rise. 

Still not convinced regarding rooney only 1 touch in box again tonight. Though that one touch in the box was superb & depay should buried that chance to get his hat trick but only 1 shot whole game again. So 2 shots in 3 games so far isn't ideal at all. He still drops to deep which I don't get at all. No need for him to do so yet does it repeatedly yet doing so messes up our attacking play as when deep the team has no focal point up top where he should be instead his in cm zone or in between lines with mata & Adnan? 

Also i don't remember many times he stretched the play again? What thought was really interesting was LvG brings in chicha to get 3rd goal & he is a player to stretch the play with his movement but then takes off Rooney for felliani still needing that third goal late on. Surprised no one asked more about that. So lvg felt tactically felliani as a 10 not Rooney would get us a third killer goal instead of his caption Rooney late on? Ironically that exactly what happened but rooney performances improved from villa game thought that not saying much but not sold of him being the answer long term for us under lvg. Also i thought soon as Chivha came on we looked far better in attack because someone was there willing stretch Brugge with his movement & pace something Rooney didn't/cant/wont do. 

Smalling was brilliant as was Blind, Shaw & Matteo. Brugge dangerous side on break but can't remember them having a chance bar the goal the whole game? Suited them being at OT due to space have at OT & easier being away to hit on break but Brugge need to be the aggressor next week as need 2 goals so we will have more space on breaks next week which could prove vital for us. 

Good game overall. We're building foundations to side it's getting there but still work that needs to be done but each game we improve bit by bit. Reckon the tempo & speed of game was much faster & more fluid tonight then has been since the man city game in April if play with that type of speed & tempo then see teams will find it hard live with us cos starting create more chances but still missing a fast right wingers sadly mata not answer down that flank would be More easier for us & him if depay LW & Pedro Rw with him in hole off the cf as mata wasted on rw as wants cut inside all the time & see no one down right where should be & doesn't have pace get away down that side put him down middle & put 2 fast direct wingers with Matteo & Shaw overlapping then mata will shine for us.

Was a Good performance from us though but I'm very happy felliani got that late goal gives us some breathing space going in 2nd leg. Hopefully see job out next week then hopefully start looking forward to who we can get in group stages.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

monster do your fingers get tired typing out DEM PARAGRAPHS after every game haha?

good to get the win and looked like it should've been by more. finally Hernandez gets a run, still think we need another striker on this seasons showings so far, not convinced by Rooney when he's in these poor form runs, he literally looks like a non league player

MEMPHIS :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I knew Memphis was gonna pick up eventually.

Wonder what the guy who said "Memphis DeShit" is thinking now :side:

Good win for United.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Leverkusen with dat WOAT display.

Should've had a goal tho.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Despite some immense runs by Shaw and Memphis having a great game, I don't know what I am seeing that is different than anybody else in United games. Didn't think the defence put in a shift above borderline good. Schneiderlin appears to have little impact in the games too and Mata was invisible for large portions.

The idea is to expect more, not be comfortable accepting whatever was on display last night.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking hell Shaw is fucking rapid and with Dat ass as strong as a bull.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So good to see Chicharito at old trafford again, always had a soft spot for that little pea


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like Celtic are out of the Champions League again. I'm convinced they keep fucking up to spite all of the other teams that actually try but don't have ridiculous stacks of money.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly, Celtic's failure would be easier to take if it wasn't so obvious it was coming. The fact Celtic were still the bookies favourites before tonight's match must've been genuinely amazing to anyone who has watched 90 minutes of Celtic playing what passes for football this season. 

It's actually easier to figure out what isn't the problem than it is to figure out what the MANY problems are. A lot of people are complaining about Lawwell/the budget but Celtic have just been outplayed for 160 minutes by a team who paid less than £300k for each player in there squad and have been outplayed, not just beaten by 3 teams (Malmo, Legia and Maribor) who have spent >£1m on a transfer twice between them. All while Celtic are happy to blow well over that on wasters like Scepovic, Bangura, Boyata, Pukki and Boerrigter (all in the last 5 years). Celtic have the kind of budget most teams in the "Champions Route" qualifying would kill for.

Ronny Deila has now been at the club for 14 months and has already been eliminated from the CL 3 times. Each of these eliminations has been fully deserved and not because of the opponents. While the first two could possibly have been excused for lack of preperation time, a year on the situation is no better. The defence is frequently inorganised, an off game for Biton usually means an overrun midfield with the attacking midfield's inability to track back for anything and while the seemingly endless hurl of long balls to 5"8 Leigh Griffiths ensure that possesion in the final third isn't something they have to bother with as much as other teams, any forward attack inevitably end with a blind-alley James Forrest run or a intercepted pass that a defender managed to reach because of the 4 seconds Stefan Johansen spent telegraphing it before acting. 14 months in and Deila may as well have drawn 11 little crosses on an overhead view of a pitch and told everyone to get on with it.

Craig Gordon, Nir Biton, Virgil Van Dijk and Mikael Lustig. That's an ordered list of every good current Celtic player. I wish so badly that I was taking the piss there but I'm not. Watching these past two qualifiers it's not difficult to see why Boyata has made it to 24 while playing only 66 games of football over why no one has bothered updating James Forrest's wikipedia page to reflect the last 3 seasons. 

The sad thing is that there doesn't seem to be a real way to fix this and I worry that we're only ~5 years away from "Celtic got eliminated from Europe" being spoken as a simple statement of an inevitable occurence rather than something people are actually surprised about and that they might join Rosenborg and Panathaniakos in the "remember when they were always in Europe?" group :mj2


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

@Curry Scottish football just hasn't made the national progression that a country like Sweden, Poland, even Kazakhstan and Azerbajian has made. In fairness to the latter two, they are getting some bank from multi-millionaires in those countries.

But you are correct systematically blaming Celtic. They've had 3 years to prepare and prop up quality youngsters using the SPL to groom these players. Instead, they've bought players from Dundee United who have been thrusted into these games with what appeared to be very little tactical preperation. I was thinking, maybe Deila should get one more chance at the Celtic job. A third year would be fair? But whoever has been the one to make the transfer decisions should be on the chopping board already. The barrage of loan players who would never sign for Celtic if they had a good season there, the transfer signings that have not fit any sort of long term plan. Maybe it is best for that club if they just got on with it. While players like Johansen, Armstrong and Mackay-Stevens are solid players, they aren't exactly the type that could bring something to a big European game.

Naturally, I wouldn't care for Celtic. But as I am (sadly) Scottish, I feel somewhat invested in what is the only club fighting the European frontier. Hopefully Hearts aren't just in a good run of form and, along with what looks like a very good Aberdeen team, bring some big games for Celtic this season.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

V. Skybox said:


> Looks like Celtic are out of the Champions League again. I'm convinced they keep fucking up to spite all of the other teams that actually try but don't have ridiculous stacks of money.


Fret not, for there was a time you lads were the dark horse of the Champions League not too long ago:






Did I sound British?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> @Curry Scottish football just hasn't made the national progression that a country like Sweden, Poland, even Kazakhstan and Azerbajian has made. In fairness to the latter two, they are getting some bank from multi-millionaires in those countries.
> 
> But you are correct systematically blaming Celtic. They've had 3 years to prepare and prop up quality youngsters using the SPL to groom these players. Instead, they've bought players from Dundee United who have been thrusted into these games with what appeared to be very little tactical preperation. I was thinking, maybe Deila should get one more chance at the Celtic job. A third year would be fair? But whoever has been the one to make the transfer decisions should be on the chopping board already. The barrage of loan players who would never sign for Celtic if they had a good season there, the transfer signings that have not fit any sort of long term plan. Maybe it is best for that club if they just got on with it. While players like Johansen, Armstrong and Mackay-Stevens are solid players, they aren't exactly the type that could bring something to a big European game.
> 
> Naturally, I wouldn't care for Celtic. But as I am (sadly) Scottish, I feel somewhat invested in what is the only club fighting the European frontier. Hopefully Hearts aren't just in a good run of form and, along with what looks like a very good Aberdeen team, bring some big games for Celtic this season.


I agree with the transfer decider being for the chop but they do have a seemingly impossible job on their hands.

If you take from the SPL as they have done in the past you win up with the Armstrongs and Griffiths' of the world. Decent players in Scotland but who simply can't cut it once you throw them up to the European stage. For every Gary Caldwell who makes a good go of it (And it's bloody depressing that he's one of the good ones) there's a Chris Killen or Derek Riordan waiting to make an arse of his move to Celtic.

If you take from around you wind up overpaying for players who have played in entirely different circumstances and basically playing a lottery of whether or not they'll transfer over. As great as Wanyama/Van Dijk/Biton/Ki might've turned out, they're the diamonds in a mountain of Mo Bangura and Teemu Pukki flavoured shit.

And with Celtic now struggling to compete with the Championship clubs for buying power and no longer having the champions league to attract players, the pickings are massively slimmed down wherever you look.

It doesn't help that the clubs youth system is useless too. The days of Paul Mcstay and Charlie Nicholas coming through are long gone and other than Charlie Mulgrew (who fwiw should never play anywhere but CB) and James Forrest (Who I'd love to fuck off if there was anyone better available) are the only one who've actually made a place in the team stick. 

It's an incredibly optimistic viewpoint but I'd love it if Celtic could find a "Roberto Martinez at Swansea" type manager to come in and build the whole club around a way of playing football and running a club. There's just so much wrong with what is going on at the club that I can't see Deila doing anything to move things upwards. Transfers aren't going to help, he's obviously still not got any real tactical organisation instilled in the squad. If someone were to come in with a vision for the club and the board's backing to acheive it (reinvest a little of the ~£10m from the VVD sale, which is daylight robbery for someone who I can see getting found out in the prem). It would've been a better idea when Celtic had more breathing space over the chasing clubs and could afford a bit more of a wobble during any adjustment period but I still think this could be the only way you try and change the direction the club is heading. If only it were possible :hmm:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Curry said:


> I agree with the transfer decider being for the chop but they do have a seemingly impossible job on their hands.
> 
> If you take from the SPL as they have done in the past you win up with the Armstrongs and Griffiths' of the world. Decent players in Scotland but who simply can't cut it once you throw them up to the European stage. For every Gary Caldwell who makes a good go of it (And it's bloody depressing that he's one of the good ones) there's a Chris Killen or Derek Riordan waiting to make an arse of his move to Celtic.
> 
> ...


There is just so much wrong with Scottish football from bottom to top to the point where I'm not sure where to start.

When you look at Armstrong and Griffiths, you don't see that archetype Scottish footballer. When you look at all the youngsters coming through, club rosters and the game itself, there is just nothing to it. Scott Brown has probably been the last guy to fit that mold of what everyone in the past associated with Scotland. Big guy with a loud mouth and more brawn than brains. So the identity of the game is gone. Every player is genmeric, can pass the ball and run but that is about it. Maybe one or two of the recent youths have managed to cut it out at even Championship or League 1 level. They lack the physicality and game intelligence. Or even a certain unique trait. When you try to seperate Forrest from Mackay-Stevens, you are left with probably a highlight play from a Dundee United match 3 years ago.

Another can probably be summarised by Rangers under McCoist. As a club in League 2, you could take McCulloch and maybe someone else like Lee Wallace, and build around that. Instead, some terrible foreign freebies, Kevin fucking Kyle and Jon Daly. What the fuck were these signings? McCoist has to go down as the worst manager in Scottish football history. In a period where you want to try and keep the fans excited about the future, you buy Kevin fucking Kyle, Kris Boyd, Kenny Miller and whatever else I am blanking on. Why did no one tell whoever was in charge of these decisions, "No, we think to the future"? Lee McCulloch was kept as the key player of their game too from what I have seen and read. Whatever Warburton does, it is probably too late for developing their own talent as success must be guaranteed at Rangers now.

And to go back to Celtic. Yeah, they haven't exactly had the easiest job I guess bringing players to Scotland. They have what appears to be a very subpar youth R&D programme and their lack of progress since Lennon indicates that they are just going to find it more daunting recruiting players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wft @ paragraphs


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope we checked to see that the baeyata cash wasnt monopoly money


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wayne Rooney :drose

Proving me wrong tonight anyway, although it is just against a jobber club. Let's hope he can bring this kinda form to the premier league.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fucking disheartening was Chicha's performance tonight. Regardless, Rooney shutting the critics up was pretty great to see.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

That might of halved Hernandez's price...

Herrera looked far better in the second half when pushed forward, hopefully he will start there on sunday.

edit: Giggs and van gaal's reaction to hernandez penalty miss...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636637019825930240


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Can't make excuses for the sitter, but the penalty miss wasn't even on him as much as it was the slippery pitch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> That might of halved Hernandez's price...
> 
> Herrera looked far better in the second half when pushed forward, hopefully he will start there on sunday.
> 
> ...


Fucking golden :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

that reaction :lmao

also fuck Rooney, hate that it had to be him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That look by van Gaal is amazing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Watched it countless times now and still laugh every time


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

thought this was ace


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Januzaj hasn't been impressive since he scored, so I hope he doesn't start again on Sunday @ Swansea.

Rooney was awesome though, as was Herrera in the 2nd half.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Memento Mori said:


> wft @ paragraphs


and its a thing even if they lose there's no escpae we're DOOMED


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Some of these potential groups, man...

I hope City and PSG get ridiculously hard groups for kicking up a stink. They need to know their role on the European ladder. Fucking no-marks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Leverkusen can cause any team bar Barca massive problems with their insane pressing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It feels so right to see Man United involved again in the champions league draw :drose

Just felt wrong last year :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Some of these potential groups, man...
> 
> I hope City and PSG get ridiculously hard groups for kicking up a stink. They need to know their role on the European ladder. Fucking no-marks.


all these pretzels are making my thirsty. must be all the salt.

we can't really get any harder group than we have in the past. we'll get bayern and cska regardless.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joel said:


> Some of these potential groups, man...
> 
> I hope City and PSG get ridiculously hard groups for kicking up a stink. They need to know their role on the European ladder. Fucking no-marks.


Because Chelsea are full of European history. 1 cup win (or 2 if you count the Europa League) and they're European legends :kobefacepalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> all these pretzels are making my thirsty. must be all the salt.
> 
> we can't really get any harder group than we have in the past. we'll get bayern and cska regardless.


"making my thirsty"

Fuck outta here CGKizwell ut



MrEvans said:


> Because Chelsea are full of European history. 1 cup win (or 2 if you count the Europa League) and they're European legends :kobefacepalm


My post was half joking. But I'll still reply. It's not just about what you have won in the competition. It's the moments you have had. Who you have beaten, etc. In our first year in the competition before Abramovich was even around we got to the quarter finals and lost to Barcelona in extra time at the Camp Nou in a brilliant match. During the early years of Abramovich when we were in pot 2, we were knocking out the likes of Barca, Bayern and 'Invincible' version of Arsenal and Juventus. We've had the most intense rivalry with Liverpool in quarter finals and semi finals. 

We've had so many iconic moments in the competition in not just winning (that 4-2 Barca game, Ba vs PSG, Lampard's penalty after the death of his mother, etc), but losing (the ghost goal, Ovrebo, Terry's slip, etc). 

And of course that one win you talk about was achieved in probably the hardest way possible - having to beat the holders at their ground in the semi with one man short and then having to beat the hosts in their ground to win it. We're not "European legends", but we've imposed ourselves on the competition.

Man City on the other hand have had what? 4 seasons in the CL now. And I can't think of anything to remember them by, except always getting schooled and complaining about their groups. I'll give you the Bayern game last season as a great moment, but they were already through so it didn't matter so much to them.

Sure you keep coming up against Barca in the least 16, but hey, we've had that a few times too and have bettered them on more than one occasion. It's excuses excuses everywhere for City in this competition and I won't be surprised in this year ends up the same.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joel said:


> "
> My post was half joking. But I'll still reply. It's not just about what you have won in the competition. It's the moments you have had. Who you have beaten, etc. In our first year in the competition before Abramovich was even around we got to the quarter finals and lost to Barcelona in extra time at the Camp Nou in a brilliant match. During the early years of Abramovich when we were in pot 2, we were knocking out the likes of Barca, Bayern and 'Invincible' version of Arsenal and Juventus. We've had the most intense rivalry with Liverpool in quarter finals and semi finals.
> 
> We've had so many iconic moments in the competition in not just winning (that 4-2 Barca game, Ba vs PSG, Lampard's penalty after the death of his mother, etc), but losing (the ghost goal, Ovrebo, Terry's slip, etc).
> ...


For a team that's only been in the UCL and really "top of the pile" in English football for the past 3-4 years we've done very well. After the initial blast of money, we weren't a stable side at all. We didn't really settle as a top team until the season we won the league in 11/12 then we crashed in 13/14 with complacency and just a lack of a performance, rebounded 14/15 then same last season. 

We have been a disappointment in the UCL in terms of results but we've made steady progression in very tough groups, regardless whether it's a complaint or not you can't deny the tough groups and your right, Barca shouldn't be an excuse, we should be proving ourselves against them.

Who have we beaten? Bayern Munich, I believe our record against them is P6 W3 L3. Including an incredible away win with a 2nd string squad. Viktoria Plzen, CSKA, Villareal, Roma. 

If you want moments other than the Bayern Munich last season and the win at the Allianz the year before, what about our 2-0 win away to Roma? Their first home loss for quite a while and the first English team to win in Rome in the UCL or something to that record.

City are climbing that proverbial ladder, rather well and making some decent history as we go.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> *Pot 1:* Barcelona, Chelsea, Bayern München, Juventus, Benfica, Paris, Zenit, PSV Eindhoven
> *Pot 2:* Real Madrid, Atlético, Porto, Arsenal, Man. United, Valencia, Bayer Leverkusen, Man. City
> *Pot 3:* Shakhtar Donetsk, Sevilla, Lyon, Dynamo Kyiv, Olympiacos, CSKA Moskva, Galatasaray, Roma
> *Pot 4:* BATE Borisov, Borussia Mönchengladbach, Wolfsburg, Dinamo Zagreb, Maccabi Tel-Aviv, Gent, Malmö, Astana


*Benfica, Zenit and PSV in Pot 1. What a fucking joke. Wolfsburg/Sevilla/Roma the ones to avoid but really if any of the English teams fail to qualify they can have no excuses with the teams in Pot 3 and 4. PSV/Bayer/Lyon/Jobber #2 could be a group compared to Barca/City/Roma/Wolfsburg. Obviously there's always the chance of things like that but they've made it so much more likely by thinking that winning the Dutch or Russian League makes you more deserving than finishing 2nd in Spain or England. Just noticed Italy and France with 2 teams each. Lel. *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Football. Invented a couple of years before whatever period was most succesful in its history. :lol

Fuck, i'm gonna miss the draw.. i'l be on a bus. bollox


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i was too distracted by saltoel eating big man's ass


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

MrEvans said:


> Who have we beaten? Bayern Munich, I believe our record against them is P6 W3 L3.


All 3 of your wins were when Bayern were already through :kobe


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm late posting this but a good result yesterday even if it was against weak opposition like Brugge. Herrera looked so much better in the advanced #10 role and had a great 15 minutes in the second half, Rooney looked much better and sharper after he scored the goal and I hope this does his confidence the world of good instead of going back to playing like garbage. Mata was great, Memphis caused the Brugge defence problems all night and Schweinsteiger bossed the midfield in the second half.

Shaw and Darmian were incredible, it's so satisfying seeing Shaw looking 100% fit this season and his pace is a joy to watch. Blind got caught out a few times (didn't help he had no protection from the midfield in the first half) but I do like the way he plays the ball out from the back.

Glad to be back in the Champions League.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd like something of medium difficulty. PSG, United, Olympiacos, Malmo would be okay in my books. 

My cousin who supports Liverpool wants Juve/PSG, United, Sevilla, Wolfsburg for obvious reasons.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

As everyone with a working brain has pointed out, the pot system is dumb as all hell. Just praying we get Leverkusen out of pot 2 so I can rest easy about our chances of getting one of the German teams from pot 4.

Chelsea/Bayer/Lyon/Malmo or similar would be dandy. Anything that doesn't involve Madrid/Ateltico/Roma/Wolfsburg really.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

haribo said:


> All 3 of your wins were when Bayern were already through :kobe


Yet they played full strength line ups and pushed for a victory every game...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

im fairly sure manchester city will never get an easy group lmfao


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

City better buy De Bruyne quick. Will definitely need it and will help to weaken Wolfsburg for United.

Memphis and Di Maria to face PSV and Madrid is just poetic. Arsenal finishing 2nd as usual, not so much.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

United with another easy draw  cheers UEFA :benson


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well chuffed with that group


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Fusion said:


> United with another easy draw  cheers UEFA :benson


I wouldn't call it easy. But it certainly could've been harder.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least it's a different group of death

should be our aim to top it. the other 3 teams are certainly beatable, none of them are bayern/barca/madrid who imo are the only teams we shouldn't fancy ourselves against.

not ideal, but could've been worse, and it's great to see new teams.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

haribo said:


> I wouldn't call it easy. But it certainly could've been harder.


Wolfsburg is a tough test, but considering we could have got a team like Barca or Bayern I would say we have done quite well for ourselves


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Depay gets go back home to Psv & say goodbyes whilst tosic (remember him?) returns to OT with Cska & bastian if things goes well may got his wish if schedule works out well & see us in Germany for October(fest). Could of avoided trip to Moscow though never been great away trip anyway. Wolfsburg tricky game with KdB there different side but without him KdB lose a lot qualities up top that he brings still a good side & having not been in Cl last season I would taken any group cost just nice to be involved in the Cl again. 

Man city prob have hardest group on paper but they should still do business & bar a total cock up on their part qualify at bar min in 2nd spot. Gladbach won't be a push over but they have no idea how manage league & European games its brand new exp for them. Juve lost 3 key men in summer but still retain several good players & made few good signings. Give man city tough game home & away regardless of how slow started season so far. Sevilla prob actually one side everyone wanted avoid from pot 3. Emery a genius, I rate him as one best coaches around. Tactically clever & teams play great football to boot. Different kind of group of death for man city unlike previous group avoided big European Giants & start as fav to top that group but still have 3 tough teams to face home & away regardless.

Jose will take Chelsea to Porto which is interesting story but Chelsea have most combined distance/travel with whir opponenst out of all 4 PL sides (9.184 miles). Still expect Chelsea get through without to many issues. 

Arsenal will grab 2nd in their group once bayern have got 1st wrapped up & this will of course lead to arsenal getting tough game in last 16 & going out at that stage again next year. So nothing changes there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wolfsburg is average. They massively overachieved last season. Just look at that squad. They have pretty average players in all of their positions. If they sell De Bruyne, they will find it difficult to compete.

Leverkusen imo is a better team, especially in Europe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

perisic likely off to inter too


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this on twitter, the line up against Wolfsburg last time


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Another classic Barca vs. BATE. 

I can't wait :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd be surprised if all 5 of the Spanish teams don't qualify from those groups.

Interesting draw I expect a fair few upsets and a few of the big names to drop out.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

sevilla will be the dark horse of this tournament imo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm fairly sure they'll get out of that group. Not sure who'll go through with them though. Juve are surely weaker after losing Vidal and Pirlo. City look stronger, but I would still fancy Sevilla to beat them at home though and maybe get a draw at the Etihad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So that's two English sides out of the Europa before the groups start. And you can bet Liverpool and Spurs will phone the group stage in. Meanwhile, Serie A probably will get 3 teams into the quarters and continue to close that coefficient gap as the Premier League teams all get knocked out by the last 16 of the CL.

Gonna be just a top 3 SOON.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i also wanna add that real madrid in pot b was hilarious that system is GARBAGE.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

And not only are the English teams shitting on the coefficient, they're also costing me £30 in the process :cuss:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

In other news, Gladbach is fucked.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Watch Juve not get through the group stage now :mj2

Last three seasons we have struggled to make it out of our groups. We barely made it out last season (made it out by 1 point), finished 3rd the season before and then season before that finished top by only 2 points. All those groups weren't as hard as the group we have drawn for this season, so wouldn't be surprised if we were to finish 3rd or 4th :mj2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Will get to see Dortmund in person :banderas :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You and your fellow Greek army goons gonna try to invade Germany to see if there is any spare money lying around?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

mo' money mo' problems so i dont think so mate, can you please focus on the topic of the thread at hand and not derail it any further, thanks 
:kappa2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Memento Mori said:


> Wolfsburg is average. They massively overachieved last season. Just look at that squad. They have pretty average players in all of their positions. If they sell De Bruyne, they will find it difficult to compete.
> 
> Leverkusen imo is a better team, especially in Europe.


*Didn't you argue against me when I said that last season?*

Group A: *Paris Saint-Germain, Real Madrid*, Shakhtar Donetsk, Malmo
Group B: PSV, *Manchester United, CSKA Moscow*, Wolfsburg
Group C: *Benfica, Atletico Madrid*, Galatasaray, Astana
Group D: Juventus, *Manchester City, Sevilla*, Borussia Monchengladbach
Group E: *Barcelona*, Bayer Leverkusen, *Roma*, BATE
Group F: *Bayern Munich, Arsenal*, Olympiacos, Dinamo Zagreb
Group G: *Chelsea, Porto*, Dynamo Kiev, Maccabi Tel-Aviv
Group H: *Zenit, Valencia*, Lyon, Gent

*Bolded to qualify*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Might very well hit up the away game against OM :hmm (definitely going to all home games, as if that needed saying :rusevyes)


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Unlike many Spurs fans I love the Europa League.

I'm going to go to Monaco away and Anderlecht away. Qarabag play in Baku which is feasible but flights are very expensive.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i reckon kyiv will get in over porto. the rest i agree with.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Kiz said:


> i reckon kyiv will get in over porto. the rest i agree with.


Wolfsburg, even without De Bruyne, will do very well I think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

don't see it. they've built their entire team around him and have decided to draw it out until the very end to squeeze money that they most likely won't be able to use properly to buy a replacement.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why is Juventus not even going to qualify this year?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lost Vidal, Pirlo and Tevez and not really replaced them + City & Sevilla are both very good. Plus they lost to Udinese so they're quite clearly DOOMED just like Chelsea are.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They also lost Pogba to Chelsea. Tough summer :mj2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Didn't you argue against me when I said that last season?*[/I][/B]


i don't know. I say all sorts of things.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I still think Juve will probably get out of there group. They lost some players, but Khedira is an extremely underrated player and I wouldn't rate Mandzukic that much lower than Tevez. He looks like there only decent option up front though along with Morata. Sevilla took Llorente off them as well and whilst he didn't set the world on fire there he could still come back to Spain and prove himself. I think Sevilla had a really good window, despite losing their best player, but that happened the year before with Rakitic and they ended up improving. You gotta trust that fucker Monchi in the transfer market, he's the 'arry Redknapp of Spain, just managed to get 3M Euro's loaning Denis Suarez to Villareal, the lad isn't even a Sevilla player, he's only on loan to them from Barca. City have Aguero though who's the best player in that group so they might still get out of it. On balance though I would go for Sevilla and Juve.

I'm interested to see how Atletico do in this tournament, particularly to see if Oliver Torres, Angel Correa and Vietto live up to their hype, if given enough game time. Also Jose Giminez who's a really good young player. Losing Arda Turan will hurt them but Vietto and Jackson Martinez look like great buys. Luis was class for them before, but they already had Siqueira, so getting him seems a bit pointless.

Also intrigued to see if Savic is still dog shit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Savic has apparently been really good for Fiore but they themselves haven't been up to much lately, I'd still be inclined to say he'll be dogshit tho

Sevilla have had another great window as you said, excellent recruitment

Siqueira will probably end up loaned out to another Spanish or Italian side I guess


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Group A: *Paris Saint-Germain, Real Madrid*, Shakhtar Donetsk, Malmo
Group B: PSV,* Manchester United*, CSKA Moscow, *Wolfsburg*
Group C:* Benfica, Atletico Madrid*, Galatasaray, Astana
Group D: *Juventus, Manchester City*, Sevilla, Borussia Monchengladbach
Group E: *Barcelona*, Bayer Leverkusen, *Roma,* BATE
Group F: *Bayern Munich, Arsenal*, Olympiacos, Dinamo Zagreb
Group G: *Chelsea, Porto,* Dynamo Kiev, Maccabi Tel-Aviv
Group H: Zenit, *Valencia, Lyon*, Gent

Bolded to qualify.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

inb4 sevilla kills the manchester city hype train and kiz starts to talk about australian football


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

inb4 we realize Juventus has lost Pirlo, Tévez and Vidal.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Group A: *Paris Saint-Germain, Real Madrid*, Shakhtar Donetsk, Malmo
Group B: PSV, *Manchester United, CSKA Moscow*, Wolfsburg
Group C: *Benfica, Atletico Madrid*, Galatasaray, Astana
Group D: Juventus, *Manchester City, Sevilla*, Borussia Monchengladbach
Group E: *Barcelona, Bayer Leverkusen,* Roma, BATE
Group F: *Bayern Munich, Arsenal*, Olympiacos, Dinamo Zagreb
Group G: *Chelsea*, Porto, *Dynamo Kiev*, Maccabi Tel-Aviv
Group H: Zenit, *Valencia, Lyon*, Gent

My predictions init


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> inb4 sevilla kills the manchester city hype train and kiz starts to talk about australian football


at least we'll be able to afford to run our league in 6 months.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

United champions league squad has been confirmed

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/season=2016/clubs/club=52682/squad/index.html

de Gea in, no Valdes. Surprised to see Nick Powell included.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

My predictions for the qualifying teams:

*GROUP A:* Real Madrid and PSG
*GROUP B:* Manchester United and Wolfsburg
*GROUP C:* Athletico Maddid and Galatasray 
*GROUP D:* Manchester City and Juventus
*GROUP E:* Barcelona and Bayer Leverkusen 
*GROUP F:* Bayern Munich and Arsenal
*GROUP G:* Chelsea and Porto
*GROUP H:* Valencia and Lyon

Your final 16, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Group A: *Paris Saint-Germain, Real Madrid*, Shakhtar Donetsk, Malmo
Group B: PSV, *Manchester United, CSKA Moscow*, Wolfsburg
Group C: Benfica, *Atletico Madrid, Galatasaray*, Astana
Group D: Juventus, *Manchester City, Sevilla*, Borussia Monchengladbach
Group E: *Barcelona, Bayer Leverkusen*, Roma, BATE
Group F: *Bayern Munich, Arsenal*, Olympiacos, Dinamo Zagreb
Group G: *Chelsea, Porto*, Dynamo Kiev, Maccabi Tel-Aviv
Group H: *Zenit, Valencia*, Lyon, Gent


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Group A: *Paris Saint-Germain, Real Madrid*, Shakhtar Donetsk, Malmo
Group B: PSV,* Manchester United*, CSKA Moscow,* Wolfsburg*
Group C: *Benfica, Atletico Madrid*, Galatasaray, Astana
Group D: Juventus, *Manchester City, Sevilla*, Borussia Monchengladbach
Group E: *Barcelona*, Bayer Leverkusen, *Roma*, BATE
Group F: *Bayern Munich, Arsenal*, Olympiacos, Dinamo Zagreb
Group G: *Chelsea, Porto*, Dynamo Kiev, Maccabi Tel-Aviv
Group H: Zenit, *Valencia, Lyon*, Gent


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Now that ITV has lost the rights to live games, im sure I read there is a free BT Sport channel on Freeview showing them. Is this correct, and what channel is it?

I have got BT Sport downstairs but it would be handy if there was a free live game per week.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I know they're showing the Semis and Final for free because they pretty much have to apparently. Or at least I remember that being a thing when the contract was first announced. They don't have to make anything else free so I doubt they will.*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

they had the second leg of utd/brugge on freeview at least but idk about any others


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Might be a chance then. Otherwise I'll have to watch the games downstairs or make do with the highlights on ITV I guess.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

"BT will make some matches available for everyone to watch via a new, free-to-air channel on digital TV.

Called BT Sport Showcase, this channel will show a minimum of 12 UEFA Champions League matches and 14 UEFA Europa League matches and these will be available to anyone to watch for free."


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Group A: *Paris Saint-Germain, Real Madrid*, Shakhtar Donetsk, Malmo
Group B: PSV, *Manchester United*, CSKA Moscow, *Wolfsburg*
Group C: *Benfica, Atletico Madrid*, Galatasaray, Astana
Group D: Juventus, *Manchester City, Sevilla*, Borussia Monchengladbach
Group E: *Barcelona, Bayer Leverkusen*, Roma, BATE
Group F: *Bayern Munich, Arsenal*, Olympiacos, Dinamo Zagreb
Group G: *Chelsea*, Porto, *Dynamo Kiev*, Maccabi Tel-Aviv
Group H: Zenit, *Valencia, Lyon*, Gent

Bolded teams to qualify to the Last 16 stage.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

bayern to lose in greece tomorrow, city to draw with both teams scoring. Put some money on this and thank me later .


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

PACE

Very attacking lineup. Almost disturbingly so. Strange that Schneiderlin has seemingly fallen out of favour.

It will also undoubtedly be Depay in the hole with Mata out wide for no good reason.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Must be a breath of fresh air for Man U fans not having Rooney involved.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tonight , Zlatan kills Malmo .


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Must be a breath of fresh air for Man U fans not having Rooney involved.


You have no idea. I can crack one off to the team sheet alone.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

good lineup, looking forward to see that front 4 assuming Mata is behind Martial


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> PACE
> 
> Very attacking lineup. Almost disturbingly so. Strange that Schneiderlin has seemingly fallen out of favour.
> 
> It will also undoubtedly be Depay in the hole with Mata out wide for no good reason.


No, Morgan is still favored. Its just that van Gaal is desperate for goals and Ander as an #8 offers a significant goal threat with Mata as a #10 . 

Betting that Morgan will play the home game or come on for Ander at a later stage in this game itself. Or even start as a #6 when Basti and Carrick are rested.

This is a fantastic line-up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Juve side looks so mediocre. City could batter them.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Holy fuck Mata at No.10 :done


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MATA IN THE HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> PACE
> 
> Very attacking lineup. Almost disturbingly so. Strange that Schneiderlin has seemingly fallen out of favour.
> 
> It will also undoubtedly be Depay in the hole with Mata out wide for no good reason.


Morgan get games need keep team fresh so lvg need rotate & bastian had stellar game v Liverpool I thought & whomever we leave out you will always find disappointment just be glad that we now having those types of discussion again about our own cm when say No carrick or Morgan in the 11 but Herrera is alongside a player like Schweinstiger. Not been case for years 

Same as attack without Rooney in it is tema full of yes pace it's one biggest questions I have about this attack is it in our DNA to play the way we do because how want to set up or are being slightly held back ourselves cos don't play enough pace in attack anyway & that is is question that revolves around Rooney more then anyone else I'm afraid

I love that 11 so much my only issue is Herrera in cm 2 he wasn't great with posistional play & passing from deep v Brugge when in a cm 2 was not good enough but if it's a 4-3-3 with Herrera more advanced role as 8 type cm alongside Mata as 10 then I be more excited about about attacking play tonight.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Di Maria has scored already for PSG after 4 minutes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuck, looks bad for shaw


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We won't be seeing Shaw anytime soon, gutted for the boy. That looked horrible.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Was in great form, too


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

MEMPHIS :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck you football.

About Shaw not whatever the fuck is going on in the game.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I hope Moreno dedicates his goal to Shaw guys.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

just realized he scored it in the injury time that he caused :done


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Shaw injury was so sickening. Guy looked on the way to becoming world class as soon as this season. Just horrible and it's going to be difficult to take. Just hope he can recover, he's young enough so he should be able to heal up fully so long as he's professional about it.

We've actually played really well, some sloppy moments aside and really should have more than one. Depay and Martial have been a constant threat and are keeping them stretched - Both immense talents and it will be fun seeing them develop even if frustrating at times. Darmien was poor on the goal, both in the lead up and the corner itself. Only really bad moment of the half and it was punished. Expected this game to be tough, wouldn't hate a draw so long as we keep playing well.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Die, Moreno, die.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Funny how 45 mins of football can change your mood from feeling excited about game now feel so down & disappointed by HT sometimes football can be really shitty. 

Gutted about Shaw works ass off in pre season come back & plays so well so far season then that. His season done looks complete leg break soon as saw the replay & pic of still afterwards & don't want ever see it it again my only hope in best possible kind of way is break like Toni in 2010 for us & might not be a total break but from feeling is its a season over type injury & euros 2016 is done for him as well which just sickening. 

His in good hands with staff & all medics so as long takes time & heals up doesn't rush back & when ready can ease back into things again when his 100% his health more important & still young enough that hopefully once finds out how bad injury is work on how rehab him back to full health & fitness again but still horrible cos believe going be star this season so frustrating. Prob made worse that the guy whose injuries Shaw gets the goal in added time from that injury he caused at end if half. Argh like said football can be real shitty thing at times. 

Martial been good although still raw but attacking part game looks fresh & fluid & now has pace around it which making difference soon get ball in to any of attacking players we look like might be able cut through PSV defence & create an opening. Memphis goal is top class btw as soon as got space run into & ball play in behind with him on run then game on not got use to doing it at PL level yet but one day soon he do that type goal in PL more regularly but at the moment a game like tonight v like PsV then more simple transition for him playing against his former side as that type standard players playing with/against last season, awesome goal though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Will be interesting to hear LvG's comments after the game, Moreno shouldn't have been on the pitch. Can imagine what Fergie would have been like.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I fucking hate Moreno :no:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

fellaini is a human pinball machine


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Whenever van Gaal chooses a sensible team, we lose. Jinxed.

City matching up with us, I see.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Englands coefficient:mj2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

it never gets old seeing city flop in the ucl


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a fucking nightmare.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, we deserve to fucking lose if can't score more than one against that shower of shite. 

Can't help but think of what might have been had the Shaw thing not happened though.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Moreno 2nd leg broken since world cup, the first one?His own leg trying to stop Robben. I think Moreno will pay a visit to Shaw, he suffered this year from a similar injury.

It was an accident, since the injury was caused wasnt the one which moreno played the ball with, bad luck, hope shaw recovers fast


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Moreno should have been off. Ref got his head turned by the crowd. That was a clear red.

Doesn't excuse the shoddy finishing and the shocker of a game Mata had in the second half though. 

Regarding the other game tho' - Morata is the exact opposite of Higuain. Just shows up for the big games. Can't ever rule out the Old Lady, respect.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Impressed with Martial, a bit of pace, promising link up play and makes runs behind. Seems to be what we have been missing, but no doubt he will be dropped to the bench on Sunday with Rooney back.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Sliver C said:


> Moreno should have been off. Ref got his head turned by the crowd. That was a clear red.
> 
> Doesn't excuse the shoddy finishing and the shocker of a game Mata had in the second half though.
> 
> Regarding the other game tho' - Morata is the exact opposite of Higuain. Just shows up for the big games. Can't ever rule out the Old Lady, respect.


Why red? He played the ball, but Shaw speed and the fact that he crossed 2 PSV players and didnt react to Moreno challenge, it was just bad luck


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I feel sick after watching that as United should be getting 3 points against that shite. We could have been 2 or 3 nil up and then it backfired. Mata should have made it 2-1 second half but then they go and score a few minutes later... awful feeling. Stupid second goal to give away from a poor pass by Darmian, who had a bad game. Mata was awful and made mistake after mistake. 

We looked good when they scored the second with Memphis, Martial and Young all looking bright and looked like they would do something. The subs killed us, Fellaini offered nothing and was playing deep at times and Valencia was clueless. The last 10 minutes we looked lost and devoid of ideas and creativity. When we're losing we never look like scoring as teams know how to defend their lead against us.

Shaw getting a horrible injury just sucked the excitement out of me. He was having a fantastic start to the season and then this happens. I just hope he recovers well and gets back to his best soon.

Also fuck you PSV.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i'd also like to add


ROFL
EPL
ROFL


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> That Juve side looks so mediocre. City could batter them.


You were saying? :evil


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

English teams are fucking trash. Especially Man Utd.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i'd also like to add
> 
> 
> ROFL
> ...


The "best" league in the world, City is the only english team with a difficult group, ManUtd, Chelsea, and Arsenal should have no problem to pass this stage (But with their current level, they're gonna be destroyed by the big teams in the next stages). With City's team they should pass too, but City in UCL is always a "?"


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

That Shaw injury is fucking horrific. Saw it on slow mo replay. So much tit wobble enaldo

:ibra simply shut up shop in that PSG v Malmo match. Refused to score in his hometown. Fired it over the bar and purposely missed every chance for 75 minutes before he got hauled off. Fair play to the Swedes they really tried to give it to PSG but it finished 2-0.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

kimino said:


> Why red? He played the ball, but Shaw speed and the fact that he crossed 2 PSV players and didnt react to Moreno challenge, it was just bad luck


It was a reckless challenge. Straight red. No two ways about it.

Sure pen as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> The "best" league in the world,"


I don't think anyone has believed this deluded rhetoric for several years though tbh, considering Spain has dominated both the CL and EL. All 3 Spanish teams won emphatically tonight as well, without conceding, you would expect Barca and Valencia to do the same tomorrow as well. The PL is in danger of losing it's 4th CL spot to Italy, they're only just ahead of them in the co-efficient. They haven't started well in the Europa League either.

edit Oh and the Shaw tackle was horrific, definite red, horrible scissor action.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Sliver C said:


> It was a reckless challenge. Straight red. No two ways about it.
> 
> Sure pen as well.


If Shaw hadnt been injured you wouldnt be saying other wise, Moreno challenged as in needs to be done inside the box, Shaw speed and reaction had a big part in the injury, Moreno wasnt moving, and he played the ball. Not saying that im 100% right, but i can see why the referee, choose to do that


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lawls said:


> You were saying? :evil


Yeah, lol.

I didn't mean hammer them scoreline wise but just clearly outplay them. Didn't see it so not sure what happened.

Inter are my Italian side. How Hernanes is playing CL football is beyond me after a season of utter potato. Also going by Juve's recent disjointed performances and City's form, it's pretty shocking.

One of the few redeeming qualities of the night though.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

kimino said:


> If Shaw hadnt been injured you wouldnt be saying other wise, Moreno challenged as in needs to be done inside the box, Shaw speed and reaction had a big part in the injury, Moreno wasnt moving, and he played the ball. Not saying that im 100% right, but i can see why the referee, choose to do that


Moreno did enter into the challenge, he did it carelessly with no regard to Shaw. Qualifies as a red in any book. The ref did not give it because Moreno touched the ball, but the tackle was simply too rough and reckless to not deserve a red.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643895765153239041
confirmed then


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

lol

Edit: at the results, not the broken leg :woah


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Sliver C said:


> Moreno did enter into the challenge, he did it carelessly with no regard to Shaw. Qualifies as a red in any book. The ref did not give it because Moreno touched the ball, but the tackle was simply too rough and reckless to not deserve a red.


Again it was bad luck, i can see where you are coming, but did you expect Moreno to ask him if he could tackle him?, Moreno played the ball, he intended a fair challenge, he didnt extend his left leg so it wasnt a scizor tackle, he didnt had momentum since he wasnt moving. Shaw didnt saw it coming and he just got caught when his leg was on the ground with the worst timing


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

kimino said:


> Again it was bad luck, i can see where you are coming, but did you expect Moreno to ask him if he could tackle him?, Moreno played the ball, he intended a fair challenge, he didnt extend his left leg so it wasnt a scizor tackle, he didnt had momentum since he wasnt moving. Shaw didnt saw it coming and he just got caught when his leg was on the ground with the worst timing


Malicious intent is not a prerequisite to a red. Moreno was just plain dumb and couldn't keep control. Reckless is reckless regardless.

Whatever the case, there goes Shaw's season anyway. Its the long term loss that hurts more than the 2-1 tonight. I can hack Blind at LB, he did a decent job there last season, but Rojo doesn't particularly look as if he's improved a lot.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Luke Shaw went down faster than the plane in Munich.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Marty said:


> Luke Shaw went down faster than the plane in Munich.


He'll come back. 

A loss in Europe isn't the end of the world either. Unless you're Maddy McCann lolz.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Marty said:


> Luke Shaw went down faster than the plane in Munich.


that's a really fucked up thing to say.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

BEST LEAGUE IN THE WORLD.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn those United fans on Moreno twitter, poor Shaw but there are a lot of ignorant Untited fans out there.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm quite concerned LVG won't give Mata another shot at 10 after today's performance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Blind at LB will be the way to go, he did alright there last season, Rojo I'm not sold on and he probably will go to CB with Smalling. Jones is back soon too hopefully

poor result but not surprising, we're gonna pay the price for LVG getting rid of RVP and Hernandez and only getting Martial in this summer a fair amount this season as Fellaini seems to be our only back up plan


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tomorrow will be the debut of "Tecatito" Corona in UCL, 22 years old and when he had 18 years old, he toyed with Di Matteo Chelsea ( Club World Cup), one of the best 1 on 1 players in the world, hope that Porto developes him well.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> I think Blind at LB will be the way to go, he did alright there last season, Rojo I'm not sold on and he probably will go to CB with Smalling. Jones is back soon too hopefully
> 
> poor result but not surprising, we're gonna pay the price for LVG getting rid of RVP and Hernandez and only getting Martial in this summer a fair amount this season as Fellaini seems to be our only back up plan


Still so absurd that Chicha was offloaded. I remember that he, Januzaj, and Wilson were the players LVG mentioned when he said the team wasn't lacking depth up front and now they're all gone.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

pretty sure not even LVG knows what he's saying or doing half the time these days tbh


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Chicha didn't look like he liked playing for United anymore. He seemed under pressure and was at breaking point. If he had stayed for a bit part role it would have affected his performance - and of course, he wouldn't be starting every game with Rooney, Martial and even Fellaini competing for the spot. No problems with his sale.

I think selling RvP without a replacement was a bigger mistake. I am happy with the transfer business except for the sale of RvP and Rafael. RvP for obvious reasons like yesterday. Rafael has his faults but he's had his highs during his time at United as well and I don't think he's bad as a back-up for Darmian. 

Valencia should be a back-up winger, with Rafael stepping in for Darmian. I am dreading that eventual car crash when both Darmian and Smalling tire or become injured at the same time and we have a back four of Valencia, Rojo, Jones and Blind.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the issue is we've lost alot of depth we had, and not really improved anywhere except CM obviously. Rooney/RVP/Martial/Wilson or even Hernandez in there also looks a hell of alot better than Rooney/Martial/Fellaini does. Darmian with Rafael as back up is much, much better than Valencia there. even losing Evans means our CB stocks are lacking, Smalling and Jones are always getting injured, which would leave us with Rojo, McNair and Blind with Carrick probably having to step in. Januzaj would've been good to have as an alternative to Memphis/Young/Mata as would Nani, but now ones gone and the others out on loan. it's just strange, and we are a couple of injuries away from a worrying line up

poor Luke Shaw btw


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if I could handle another inconsistent Nani season tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade still trying to beat Nani's drum :haha


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

After our traumatic transfer window and a humiliating start to our league campaign going to the Etihad and winning - coming from behind after conceding a goal that should've been disallowed at that - was equally surprising and amazing. Fantastic result and a superb effort from the boys. You could see how much it meant to them at full time. Two brilliant goals as well. Feeling a hell of a lot more optimistic about our season after that.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Personally, I don't think the challenge on Shaw was reckless. It's just an unfortunate situation because nine times out of ten, Shaw doesn't break his leg.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> Renegade still trying to beat Nani's drum :haha


nothing wrong with having some speed and flair as a back up to our starting wide options


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Horrible for Shaw. Pray to god he doesn't lose that pace when he comes back. We'll be fine with Blind at LB for this season though and hopefully Jones slots into CB when he comes back. Despite the loss I actually came away from that more positive than most of our wins this season. At least we were creating good chances from open play this game. Martial already brings more to the CF position than Rooney does. Depay's ability is so great if he sorts his decision making out. Mata was garbage even infield. Smalling is something else so far this season.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> nothing wrong with having some speed and flair as a back up to our starting wide options


9/10 that flair and pace is wasted though. There's no room in an ambitious squad for that type of player when he is 28 pushing on 29.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Shaw's injury has put me off mood. I don't even want to watch the CL games today. 

Still tracking the score on my app though. See Arsenal trailing.:lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Eden Hazard confirmed pussy.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Valencia trailing behind Zenit really caught my eye for some reason.

I'm compelled to watch that game all of a sudden.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Lopetegui fucking sucks. Seriously we buy Corona, the guy does great in his first match scoring two goals and in an important match such as today he´s... in the bench. Lopetegui doesn´t know shit. Also... All my Casillas fears have come true, the guy plain sucks on the goal!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I SUPPOSE IT'S UP TO US AS USUAL :durant3


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Florenzi's goal. Wow.

2-1 seems to be in fashion for the losers' club. Misery loves company.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That Arsenal result :lel

Makes me feel a little bitter about United's result.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

We could've won the match if the referee was a bit more fair , that was clear penalty .


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644248983754407939

Oscar showed why he's so vital to Chelsea today.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh my, and some people surely still think PL is the best league in the world :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why do people keep saying that?

no one actually believes, that on pure quality of football alone that it is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> bayern to lose in greece tomorrow, city to draw with both teams scoring. Put some money on this and thank me later .


yo greek


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fighter Daron said:


> Oh my, and some people surely still think PL is the best league in the world :lol


It is the best to me — at least in terms of atmosphere.

No other national league has the "anything can happen, in any match" feel attached to it, aside from the Champion's League of course. (but the CL is continental, not national)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can we get over this "people surely still think PL is the best league in the world" comments by now. It's already established past 3-4 years that EPL is way behind in terms of competing in UCL. Except Chelsea. No reasonable fan still think EPL is best league in the world in terms of the best teams


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Memento Mori said:


> yo greek


life is cruel fam


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> why do people keep saying that?
> 
> no one actually believes, that on pure quality of football alone that it is.



Some people don't seem to know the difference between best and most entertaining. Just like the championship is just as if not more exciting than the other top leagues but it is by no means better.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The PL is the best league in the world as a spectacle, technically it's not the best at all but we have some of the best players in the world and have had some of the best and the best moments in any football league in the world.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

well i cant get to sleep, so i might torture myself and sit through our match against bordeaux. plenty of changes made to the team. 

there's this rumour



> Viktor Fagerström ‏@ViktorFagerLFC 32m32 minutes ago
> Philippe Coutinho, Adam Lallana, Jordon Ibe and Divock Origi will start in a four-man front line. (Mirror) #LFC


Rodgers:



> "My approach is what I did in this competition when I first came in: we played players who were needing games and it gives me a chance to look at some younger players and back then we finished top of the group," added Rodgers, who confirmed Mamadou Sakho will make his first appearance of the season and the Belgian striker Divock Origi his first start.
> 
> "We will pick a team to win the game. At this stage for me it is really about trying to get a performance level as consequently that will lead to us getting consistent results. Some players who I left behind will play [against Norwich on Sunday] but there will be players who play [on Thursday] who will play at the weekend and that opportunity is there."


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Aberdeen > Ajax then. 

10 man Aberdeen may I add.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tottenham have gone behind to a team from Azerbaijan. 

:ti












































































































:ti


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hamada said:


> Tottenham have gone behind to a team from Azerbaijan.
> 
> :ti


Dodgy penalty at best, but Sonny with 2 goals in 2 mins puts things right


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dele Alli is something special. What a talent.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Dele Alli is something special. What a talent.


Totally agree this kid is gonna be huge this season which means he'll be sold in the summer :eyeroll


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

does anyone even watch europa league


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> does anyone even watch europa league


I'll watch any Spurs game (yes I'm glutton for punishment sometimes) that's on TV unless it clashes with a St Helens game (Rugby League) so yes I watch Europa League.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Aberdeen > Ajax then.
> 
> 10 man Aberdeen may I add.


We didn't even need a man advantage to get points :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

English football eh ?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Dunno about best league in the world, but the EPL teams are the most entertaining in the world for sure. A circus show. I was laughing my arse off. Good for EPL that Roma lost, the only way they can avoid Italy getting ahead on the co-efficient.

Wenger and Mourinho can perhaps swap jobs. They both look like they are in line for a sacking. Very ironic. Chelsea will atleast still qualify but Arsenal need a result against Bayern now...good luck dealing with that monster Lewandowski.

Barcelona a bit shite despite the win but seriously, I can't feel sorry for a team without Messi when they have freaking Neymar and Suarez.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Back to wenger out? It's gonna be a top 3 soon unless the english sides sort it out.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ivanovic clearly has nudes of Jose's daughter because he wouldn't even make the bench at my C grade five a side comp these days. He is so shit that I would actually prefer that cunt Jose Bosingwa in Chelsea's defence over him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Italy will probably have one team in the knock-out round, still think another English team will get through. Obviously Chelsea will. Only the Europa will really effect England. 

Arsenal are gone. Done. 

It would be so hilarious if I wasn't so worried the same might happen us. But even if we lose tomorrow I could see us getting out of it. Arsenal might not get a point in their next 3 games.

Suarez has been the BITW since he bit Ivanovic IMO. Obviously took his talent.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Italy will probably have one team in the knock-out round, still think another English team will get through. Obviously Chelsea will. Only the Europa will really effect England.
> 
> Arsenal are gone. Done.
> 
> It would be so hilarious if I wasn't so worried the same might happen us. But even if we lose tomorrow I could see us getting out of it. Arsenal might not get a point in their next 3 games.


We will do it somehow. Basti the midfield general will see to it. I have faith we can be atleast better than the freaks on show today. Disgraceful.

Rudi Garcia lucky to still retain his job. He does well in the league to cover up his dismal European performances.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal :lel

Although depending on our result against Wolfsburg, we may well be meeting them in the Europa League later this season :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We're starting a goal down every game Ivanovic starts. However, that performance all around, manager included, was abysmal. Only Costa tried. And that poor lad Bagovic. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Cliffy B said:


> English football eh ?


:evans :evans :evans :evans :evans

Shitty league is shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I would rather us finish 4th in the group than fuck about with that Europa league shite. The damage was done in the summer when the stubborn cunt refused to buy anybody.We needed 3 top players at the absolute minimum and only ended up with one. Resting Cech tonight was suicidal.Got what we deserved


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like it's up to us again


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds like a broken record at this point, but English teams in UCL are just embarrassing.


Ivanovic disgusts me at this point.

Arsenal are gonna Arsenal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I bet Arsenal fans are disgusted at this point too














jk they don't have any points :lelbron3


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OLYmpiACOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS WEO WFUECKUNG WON GEGT REKT ARSENAL KIDDOS


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Most spineless team I;ve ever seen


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Problem stems with Wenger. He thinks just because he has won two FA cups in a row, his team is the greatest ever and has room for improvements. We clearly missed Giroud today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Arsenal won't make it out of the group. Don't see them winning either Bayern game, and they probably will draw/lose at least one of the other fixtures.

We are so fucking shit, we should advance out of the group but we will do fuck all in Europe after that the way things are going. I hate Ivanovic, can't believe how undroppable he is. Matic, Fabregas (this is normal for him tbh), and Hazard all dropped form at once. Something is definitely wrong. Its definitely the lack of Eva tbh.

One good thing about this season is we now know that Willian is a freekick god.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Berlino said:


> I would rather us finish 4th in the group than fuck about with that Europa league shite.


Can't understand why you guys wouldn't want a crack at the Europa. You have decent squad depth and a good shot at winning it. Its still a trophy and automatic CL spot. 

If United do crash out of the CL, I wouldn't mind if we can go all out to win the Europa. The only problem is that our squad is too thin to deal with all the games.

Esteban Cambiasso was immense for Olympiakos yesterday. They were shit in the first half and had the 2nd goal gifted to them by Ospina, but the 2nd half performance was much better.

Still won't rule out Arsenal finishing 2nd. Who knows, Bayern might have an injury crisis, or could relax after beating Arsenal once, which may allow them to get a result in one of the two games and go onto win the remaining ones. Wenger is still a renowned specialist in getting out of the group stages.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Arsenal won't make it out of the group. Don't see them winning either Bayern game, and they probably will draw/lose at least one of the other fixtures.
> 
> We are so fucking shit, we should advance out of the group but we will do fuck all in Europe after that the way things are going. I hate Ivanovic, can't believe how undroppable he is. Matic, Fabregas (this is normal for him tbh), and Hazard all dropped form at once. *Something is definitely wrong. Its definitely the lack of Eva tbh*.
> 
> One good thing about this season is we now know that Willian is a freekick god.


I like this post, but the bolded part is sarcasm, right?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lots of potential problems for english clubs, little in the way of potential solutions or definitive reasons as to why they're not performing well.

everything could be all rosy again with a manc double. or something.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tbf, Porto is a tough place to go. Bayern went there earlier in the year and got beat 3-1 (albeit, Porto did have a better team at that time and Bayern were putting goals on a plate for Porto). So Chelsea in abysmal form would have done well to come away with something. Problem for Chelsea is how they played. An 18 year old kid bossed the midfield for Porto and Chelsea had no answers. I don't think that has so much to do with English football, but more to do with the state Chelsea find themselves in this season.

A Manchester double is do-able tonight, but I would not put any money on it...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> I like this post, but the bolded part is sarcasm, right?


I assume it was sarcasm but it honestly probably wouldn't have helped the morale around the club with Jose being a fucking moron about that whole incident.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

aight, being sober now im sure arsenal will still advance second and olympiacos will bottle it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could be worse.

Could have lost to BATE 3-2.

:StephenA


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Villa will never get in the top 4 so I don't care if the CL places are reduced to 3. Some men just want to watch the Prem burn. :darkbarry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> lots of potential problems for english clubs, little in the way of potential solutions or definitive reasons as to why they're not performing well.
> 
> everything could be all rosy again with a manc double. or something.


Basically no top class central midfielders. No-one who can control a game.

Teams full of individuals, mostly foreign, often overpriced, cobbled together for big money. Rather than academy players, playing a style, being supplemented with world class talent.

Reckless box-to-box attacking style they play every week doesn't prepare them for teams with real teamwork and tactical nous.

Tendancy to bottle it away from home.

It's been this way for 5+ years now. Gone are the days when Chelsea had Terry and Lampard, Pool had Carra and Gerrard, Man Utd had plenty of English players, and Arsenal nurtured their style into young players they signed. It's just big money foreign players slapped together now, who are sometimes good enough to win games with their individual skill.

5 losses in 6 games isn't surprising, and neither are the mid table teams (who are even more overrated) bombing yet again in the Europa League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it should be noted that after city came back and beat gladbach's u/19's 2-1, i think the english youth teams have only lost 1 game between them. chelsea and city both won european tournaments with youth teams.

5 years and back on top of the world fellas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They should be looking to build their teams around those sorts of players over that time span. Chelsea definitely won't though if Mourinho is in charge.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think we'll have a couple on the bench (not from that game obviously) on the bench tonight. barker and thierry ambrose probably at the least. possibly maffeo too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> I assume it was sarcasm but it honestly probably wouldn't have helped the morale around the club with Jose being a fucking moron about that whole incident.


I agree it'd have hurt morale slightly at the start, but not to this extent. It's gone a month now, so I'm not having that being an influence still.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The 11 to face Wolfsburg 

DdG 
Toni Smalling blind Matteo
Schneiderlen bastian 
Mata Rooney depay 
Martial

Subs - Andreas Jones Wilson Romero Felliani McNair & Young 

Only 1 change to main 11 from Sunderland game last week which is carrick out due to injury & bastian comes in as his replacement & 3 academy players on bench is nice to see I love for Wilson to get some game time if winning game by few goals Along with Andreas to. But we really need win this game tonight to give us 3 points in group then if do that we can head into game v arsenal on sunday in firm & full of confidence for the big game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Great start here :duck


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Valencia has been terrible. Stupid goal to concede. Defense seems to be switched off.

This is going to be nervy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If someone shoots Rooney in the kneecap I won't complain.

We've played alright after the dreadful start. Should have more goals.

Martial and Mata have been brilliant.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Barring Dante who seems to be in MOTM mode, that Wolfsburg defense is shaky and can concede.

Rooney and Valencia vying for Flop of the Match. Rooney can't finish, and also gave the ball away to Wolfsburg in a dangerous area, which led to Morgan's yellow and a free kick.

I'd like to see Young on for Valencia and Darmian shifting to RB. That may happen. I'd also like to see Pereira on for Rooney. But that won't happen.

Martial is a true talent. No doubts about it. Mata looks sharper than usual, backing him to score another. Barring the yellow, Basti has been good. Memphis plays much better in CL games than he does in PL.

EDIT: In love with Juan and Mikey.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That referee was abysmal. Blew his whistle that much I assumed he was DJ Aligator. Thankfully none of them changed the result.

Owen Hargreaves makes me long for Michael Owen's commentary. 

Barring ten minutes after Schweinsteiger went off I thought we were decent enough, the win was far more important than the performance though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Smalling was amazing. Jones was a beast too when he came on, wouldn't be shocked if that's the pairing against Arsenal with Darmian at RB and Blind at LB.

Seriously concerning last 25 mins. Schneiderlin doesn't look up to this level yet at all. Passenger. Was really pleased to sign him but he's been pretty underwhelming to this point.

Rooney the standard disgrace. Needs injured.

I'm glad Hargreaves career went to shit, the bitter cunt.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Moment Basti went off, we went to pieces. Mata and Smalling joint MOTM. Darmian was excellent. Martial did well and Pereira contributed - nice that he got a start.

Rooney...I honestly respect what he has done, but its time to go. Terrible except for a spot of defending which prevented a goal. 

van Gaal didn't look happy after the whistle. This type of performance won't get us far in the CL and I guess that's on his mind. No problems, I don't expect anything more than beyond Ro16.

Wolfsburg and their sponsor Volkswagen have something in common. Both are a bunch of cheating cunts. Diving and flailing like anything seeing that card happy ref.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

manchester carrying those shit london clubs


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't wait for Real vs PSG.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rooney was having a nightmare tonight, every time he got the ball I just had no faith in him doing anything worthwhile with it.

Juan Mata's ball to Smalling though :lenny


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chelsea could do with someone like Juan Mata imo tbhendo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> manchester carrying those shit london clubs


Quoted for end of match day 4 when you're out.



DwayneAustin said:


> Chelsea could do with someone like Juan Mata imo tbhendo


We sure missed him last year :rudy


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Mata was sensational tonight, that assist for Smalling's goal was beautiful. He was so good on the ball and was our most composed player on the pitch when in possession. Smalling was a beast the entire game, Darmian had an epic final 10 minutes to the game and was literally glued to Draxler and Martial had another solid performance. Basti also had a great first half, we lost control after he went off.

For 60 minutes I thought we played some of our best attacking football but then the players started to tire and inevitably play sloppy passes and we hardly got out of our area. Still, we defended well second half and Wolfsburg hardly created anything.

Rooney and the ref were both tied for worst imposters on the pitch. The ref made some dumbfounding decisions and Rooney managed to convince LVG he really is a professional footballer by playing 90 minutes. His finishing was woeful but by god his first touches were poor... made me feel sick just watching it.

Still a win is more important so I'll take it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel still defending Jose's madness :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

League Cup and Premier League the season after Mata left was pure madness :hogan

The madness was picking Cuadrado over Douglas Costa last January :no:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So because Chelsea won the title in one of the worst seasons ever, that justifies selling a world class player in Mata :eyeroll

Only reason Mata was sold is because he played such a huge part in Chelsea's success pre-Jose Era #2 and if Jose came in and won with the same squad, he could no longer send digs at Rafa about winning a cup at Inter with his squad (maybe Ancelotti at Madrid too)

"But Mata is too slow and that doesn't suit a Jose team :mj2" and yet he currently continues to play the slowest man on Earth in his midfield, a man he himself bought :lelbron3


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

im sure dwayneaustin will be full of praise for mourinho once chelsea inevitably gets their shit together


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Juan Mata is an insanely world class OG motherfucker and is probably our best player that isn't De Gea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> So because Chelsea won the title in one of the worst seasons ever, that justifies selling a world class player in Mata :eyeroll


What justifies selling Mata is the team is better without him, you numpty. Kindly go look at the results and league positions of Chelsea with Mata and Chelsea without Mata. Educate yourself. God knows you need it.

Also, he's not world class. 



DwayneAustin said:


> Only reason Mata was sold is because he played such a huge part in Chelsea's success pre-Jose Era #2 and if Jose came in and won with the same squad, he could no longer send digs at Rafa about winning a cup at Inter with his squad (maybe Ancelotti at Madrid too)


If it was all down to Rafa hate, then why oh why did he stick with Torres, who was Rafa's golden boy? Do they do brains in Ireland?

He played Mata a lot. Again, go check the stats. After Mata put in a terrible performance in a game vs Southampton, he was rightfully subbed and then called it quits soon after. 




DwayneAustin said:


> "But Mata is too slow and that doesn't suit a Jose team :mj2" and yet he currently continues to play the slowest man on Earth in his midfield, a man he himself bought :lelbron3


Because Fabregas was bought to play deep. Mata doesn't play that role. Mata's role as an attacking midfielder was to press the defence. He didn't have the capability to do that, although he tried. Fabregas is not gret without the ball, but has positional sense at least. To cut a long story short, you are talking about two different players, who at Chelsea fulfill different roles.

Anything else, DA?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> I like this post, but the bolded part is sarcasm, right?


Yup, it was definitely sarcasm. However the way Mourinho handled that just adds to the negativity associated with this season.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Away win against City, home win against Sevilla, two back to back fixtures against Borussia Monchengladbach coming up :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

salty jol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> What justifies selling Mata is the team is better without him, you numpty. Kindly go look at the results and league positions of Chelsea with Mata and Chelsea without Mata. Educate yourself. God knows you need it.


If you think that Mata is actually responsible for Chelsea coming 6th in 11/12 and not AVB then :done



> Also, he's not world class.


He's a better player than Hazard anyways :bored



> If it was all down to Rafa hate, then why oh why did he stick with Torres, who was Rafa's golden boy? Do they do brains in Ireland?


As if Roman would allow him to give up on Torres that quickly :eyeroll



> He played Mata a lot. Again, go check the stats. After Mata put in a terrible performance in a game vs Southampton, he was rightfully subbed and then called it quits soon after.


Only started half of Chelsea's league matches? :shrug Why doesn't Jose sub Cesc more often then? :lelbron3



> Because Fabregas was bought to play deep. Mata doesn't play that role. Mata's role as an attacking midfielder was to press the defence. He didn't have the capability to do that, although he tried. Fabregas is not gret without the ball, but has positional sense at least. To cut a long story short, you are talking about two different players, who at Chelsea fulfill different roles.
> 
> Anything else, DA?


Cesc has great positional sense to be in the right spot to get the best view of some opposition midfielder walk around him. He is still a slow mess in midfield. It may have been Mata's job to press the defence, but it is Cesc's job to press midfielders and he cannot do it, and Jose is willing to put up with it

And right now Mata is currently the best outfield player of a team who is first in the Prem and the only strikers he has to supply are a kid and a fat washed guy



> you numpty





> Do they do brains in Ireland?


Classic Joel resorting to personal insults. Great modding there

I'm done with this now :bored


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> If you think that Mata is actually responsible for Chelsea coming 6th in 11/12 and not AVB then :done


I don't know why I bother with someone like you, but, no I never said he's responsible. But in the two seasons the team was built around Mata, the managers were sacked and Chelsea were no where near the title race and we conceded for fun. We bring in Willian who presses and doesn't stop working his ass off and all this changes and also our build up play goes up in speed (well the prior 2 seasons, anyway). The team on a whole is better.



DwayneAustin said:


> He's a better player than Hazard anyways :bored


See numpy and brains in Ireland quotes.



DwayneAustin said:


> As if Roman would allow him to give up on Torres that quickly :eyeroll


He had Eto'o and Ba who were performing better, yet he persisted with Torres.



DwayneAustin said:


> Only started half of Chelsea's league matches? :shrug Why doesn't Jose sub Cesc more often then? :lelbron3


He had Hazard, Oscar, Willian, Schurrle and De Bruyne as competition. I find starting half and being involved in a more than half pretty good for someone who didn't suit the style.

Why doesn't Jose sub Cesc more? Well he should, but once again, they are different players in different positions. We don't have enough deep lying playmaker. We had 5 other attacking midfielders when Mata was here...



DwayneAustin said:


> Cesc has great positional sense to be in the right spot to get the best view of some opposition midfielder walk around him. He is still a slow mess in midfield. It may have been Mata's job to press the defence, but it is Cesc's job to press midfielders and he cannot do it, and Jose is willing to put up with it


He was actually pressing rather well last year. It's actually the disposessing that he struggles with and recovering after he is beaten, because he is ridiculously slow. I'm not here to call Fabregas a defensive God. However, him and Mata play in different positions, so it's daft to compare them. Fabregas was bought to a team to dictate the play from deep. Mata was here to play everything in the final third. DA - different players, different roles.



DwayneAustin said:


> And right now Mata is currently the best outfield player of a team who is first in the Prem and the only strikers he has to supply are a kid and a fat washed guy


He's doing great and I'm happy for him, as he's a great guy. 'The kid' is actually pretty good, btw. Also, it's September. If trophies were given out at this stage, Liverpool may not be a joke.



DwayneAustin said:


> Classic Joel resorting to personal insults. Great modding there


Are you really going to cry over things as soft as that? Can you take another sabbatical, only this time make it much longer than the last? Go to wherever Irish Jet went to over the summer.



DwayneAustin said:


> I'm done with this now :bored


Quite.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Joel getting rekt by DA rn :clap


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This forum doesn't need another lengthy post so I'm not gonna make one

All I know is that I posted in this CL/Europa League Thread that Chelsea could do with someone like Mata and for some reason Joel responded with Premier League stuff

How many trophies did Chelsea win in Europe with Mata and how many have they won since he left? :lelbron3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Although he's been brilliant in the last two games, to this point Chelsea have had the better of that deal IMO. There wasn't quite the same reaction when he basically cost us the PSV game.

He's a classy and loveable player but he has some pretty obvious flaws and struggles to impose himself on games, at least with us. I feel bad for him though because there hasn't really been an natural role for him in the team. I do think he's much better on the wing when he has a Valencia or Young behind him constantly overlapping. Darmian isn't really as aggressive and I don't think he gets the same freedom. Martial' threat has definitely helped him some too.

Ideally he'd be there in a 4-3-3 next to his buddy Herrera but Rooney gotta Rooney.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sounds like demi has been given the first goal, as apparently the official behind the goal gave it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> This forum doesn't need another DwayneAustin post so I'm not gonna make one


If only it said that :mj2



DwayneAustin said:


> All I know is that I posted in this CL/Europa League Thread that Chelsea could do with someone like Mata and for some reason Joel responded with Premier League stuff


Chelsea's a CL team, it's on topic.



DwayneAustin said:


> How many trophies did Chelsea win in Europe with Mata and how many have they won since he left? :lelbron3


Are you trying to use my team winning European trophies to upset me? :argh:



Irish Jet said:


> Although he's been brilliant in the last two games, to this point Chelsea have had the better of that deal IMO. There wasn't quite the same reaction when he basically cost us the PSV game.
> 
> He's a classy and loveable player but he has some pretty obvious flaws and struggles to impose himself on games, at least with us. I feel bad for him though because there hasn't really been an natural role for him in the team. I do think he's much better on the wing when he has a Valencia or Young behind him constantly overlapping. Darmian isn't really as aggressive and I don't think he gets the same freedom. Martial' threat has definitely helped him some too.
> 
> Ideally he'd be there in a 4-3-3 next to his buddy Herrera but Rooney gotta Rooney.


In an ideal world, Mata would have stayed. But it was going to be tough for him to push out Oscar or Willian who were bang on form at that time and he started to think about the World Cup at the end of the season and when United came in it was a no brainer for him. I have issues with that at all and I will always have time for him.

The guy gave it a fair shot under Mourinho. He tried, but in the end, he just wasn't capable of fulfilling the role due to things that you can't really improve at his age. 

The football we were lauded for playing at the beginning of the first half of last season was what Mourinho was what Mourinho was trying to transition. Mata would not have been able to do the pressing Hazard, Oscar and Willian were able to do, which was vital to the style. The second half of last season where we turned pragmatic would have suited Mata more, as we were more slow, the high press was sent to Belize and we looked to soak up pressure and then pick opportunities, rather than hunting for goals.



Kiz said:


> sounds like demi has been given the first goal, as apparently the official behind the goal gave it


I don't buy it. They're just able to say that since the second phase ended up as a goal. No way do I believe they would have awarded the first one. Those guys are useless.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

No matter how bad a day you're having, liverpool games will always cheer you up


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOOOOOOL SION.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Totally predictable result and the same script we have seen over and over with this team since losing Suarez. Not too bothered about the Europa League but surely we should beat Sion with the team we fielded. 

On the bright side Rossiter played great.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I watched the game and thought Rossiter was definitely one of your better players, he looked so comfortable in the team and always made the right passes. I thought Lallana also looked good with some of his first touches, Coutinho looked great when he came on and started to drive your team forward and Origi had some bright moments here and there. Ibe was awful though and you could hear the fans groaning everytime he went backwards or gave the ball away cheaply, he just looked void of confidence and actually looked like Antonio Valencia with some of the things he did in that right wing back position.

Still, Liverpool should be beating Sion but Liverpool gonna Liverpool in Europa.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

merseyside derby coming up 

:hogan


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i do blame the death of this thread on poor sports section moderation, this would have never happened under Green Light's watchful eye.

neuer da boss


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

no-one is arsed til the knockouts


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

did i fucking jynx neuer or what the fuck egujanghiaejghaegjae


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Just not sharp tonight. Owell, another day maybe.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Neuer is world class and shit at the same time. Would take De Gea any day.

Arsenal determined to stick to the plan anyway. Finish second and get knocked out in the Ro16 as usual. Fair play to them, it was a dominant display.

Bayern looked more like LvG's United on one of our bad days - possession and more possession, but doing fuck all with it. I totally get why we want Pep to take over United now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Incredible result for Arsenal, not just for the CL. They look a far more assured side this season, those first two group games are looking more like aberrations. They've been very impressive and are one of the form teams in Europe right now. Bellerin and Monreal have turned into two of the finest full backs in the league. They might still struggle to qualify though, they'll probably be level with Olympiakos on 9 pts.

Laughing at Oxlade Chamberlain though. How is it everyone seems to think he's a good player? What has he ever actually done? Poverty performance, which I fully expected. His end product is a fucking joke.

Hargreaves is genuinely the worst pundit I've heard this season. Saying they need to press Bayern and that they should have gone 4-4-2, fucking hilarious. 

The strikers are repaying Wenger's faith big time.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Fuck Bayern Munchen! The one time I bet on them, they go and lose... and to Arsenal of all teams! fpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lose to Dinamo Zagreb
Lose to Olympiakos at home
Beat Bayern Munich 2-0

Arsenal FC












Premier league > Bundesliga. /s


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Souljah Boy said:


> Championship > Bundesliga. /s


Fixed.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It would be great if this thread dont become Premier League thread 2.0

Great goal by Rakitic and what a crazy game Leverkusen vs Roma, both teams defensive lines are atrocious and Chicharito almost scores his first hat trick in UCL


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

city-sevilla will be a great match im sure


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

This is a very open CL. Last season Barca were on beast mode and you could tell either they or Bayern would clinch it. This season, both Madrid and Barca look beatable (though it may change if Messi comes back) and Bayern just got beat. 

I'd fancy the likes of PSG and Juve (domestic troubles not withstanding) to stand a chance of winning the whole thing this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

one of the usual 3 will win it. every year people try and make cases for other teams but it doesn't happen eventually. madrid and barca in particular have key injuries right now which they likely wont have when it comes to the part that matters, and bayern have only lost 1 game. english teams arent good enough, juve are struggling with their significant losses and the other teams don't matter. we might see a bolter from the pack ala malaga but really psg are probably the only other team with the faintest of shouts.

it's a shame but it's up to everyone else to catch up.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Fair point. Bayern are still hot favorites in my book. Though if one of Juve, Atletico or PSG get favorable draws throughout, they could well reach the final at the expense of 2 of the big 3.

The United Starting XI looks exactly as I thought except for Martial starting ahead of Memphis. I thought Memphis would start given his fairly decent showing in the CL games and Martial be rested. Good that Mata and Darmian are sitting this one out though.

Smalling cannot be rested until after October though, worse luck. Him and De Gea are absolutely crucial for the team at the back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

we played our worst game of the season last night (minus maybe Bremen). Nobody looked bothered aside from Costa and Thiago. Would be silly to write us off based on that.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

You can remove those 10 lazy buggers off the field and just play with De Gea for all the contribution the players have made in the game. 

Back to zombie football after an exciting game against Everton. We seem to have a Jekyll and Hyde problem. Its utterly bizarre.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

An absolute joke of a performance that first 45 minutes. All that time and not one good chance created and this dull, boring, wayward zombie football we're playing is advantageous to CSKA. The amount of times we've played such agonisingly slow football which CSKA have easily intercepted or the the times where we've got forward only to play the safe pass back is so frustrating to watch. I don't understand what the players tried to accomplish that half as no one tried anything when we went 1-0 down... no urgency to pull a goal back and to stick with cautious passing. Terrible and LVG needs to swap it around second half.

Herrera, De Gea and Lingard have been good for us. Jones, Rojo, Valencia, Basti need to improve. Martial needs to be moved centrally as he's isolated on the left. Rooney's been piss poor.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK !!!!! Last night I bet on Munich they lose, tonite, I bet on Shaktar they are losing to fucking Malmo! NO LUCK I HAVE NO FUCKING LUCK with my bets :fuckthis :tenay


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Beautifully headed goal by Martial. What a signing, still can't believe our luck in getting him on deadline day.

Iceman is wasted on the left just so Rooney could play. Its sad, tbh. Martial with Herrera behind him would create a better chance to break this CSKA bus we have been fighting against all night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

De Bruyne did well to score that, but could the defenders have tried any less?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imagine selling a guy like ginger kev

what a player. immense


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good point in arguably United's toughest away game, so I'm pleased with that. Still felt we could have pushed more for the 3 points rather than play it backwards and waste time.

A much better second half performance after the dross in the first half. Rooney with another 0/10 performance... another record he may achieve this season of consistently poor displays in the United shirt. Martial redeemed himself with a great header and looked more dangerous second half, Herrera was solid, Valencia improved, Schneiderlin was good, Smalling a rock and Jones got better. Fellaini also did well when he came on and De Gea kept us in the game first half.

Please drop Rooney for the Manchester derby, he really is bad.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Believe in Phil Jones. That clumsy run when he blundered up front.:lol Seriously though, Jones can get better and better, seems to have a good connect with Smalling like Herrera does with Mata.

Individually better performances in the second half. Morgan is starting to replicate his Southampton form. Smalling and Herrera putting in good shifts. De Gea world class throughout. Fellaini too improved the team when he came on.

Martial had his worst game in a United shirt, mainly due to being restricted on the left (don't care if he plays there for France) and getting no help from Rojo, yet he managed to bail our asses. That's the mark of world class potential anyway, not being a liability and actually seizing the chance even when he has a bad game.

Lingard is a bright prospect like Pereira. Good to have two options for the RW. Memphis still the same as usual.

Rooney had a terrible game. Rojo is blowing hot and cold - good against Everton, bad tonight. Jury's still out on him, but he's a good back-up to have at the least.

Need the two home wins now, which is doable and should get us into the knock-outs. Would like a win against Wolfsburg, but that might be a tall order.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

city what a clutch team honestly, kdb the boss

juventus' plan of attack is pass to pogba and he shoots from 25-30 meters out over and over again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Depressing that Martial is having to play out wide, but it's getting tiresome complaining at this point. Brilliant header in an otherwise mixed display, a lot of pressure on him to defend against City.

Pretty decent performance all things considered. Herrera was good again and Schneiderlin is growing into the team. Fellaini made a big impact and got himself about, glad we didn't just start knocking it long to him as usual when we're trailing.

Rojo was really poor, not sure Lingard is up to it and Schweinseiger was off the pace, strange he started the midweek game. 

We should win the two home games and qualify safe enough. 

Hargreaves should be stabbed.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Madrid - PSG was a bit disappointing game as a whole. 

Undoubtely, we had the control of the game and in the first half we were making a good press in PSG's pitch creating some good chances with Jese having the best opening of the first half. The second half was boring and we could have made something better as we barely developed something meaningful but the team looked a bit tired and considering we are missing some important players a draw was not the worst result for us. We still look solid in defense though.

Still, I was expecting more from PSG in this game.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

Manchester City are facing a UEFA charge, because their fans boo the Champions League anthem

Amazing story.... wtf.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

booooooooooooooooooooooooo

if uefa could just fuck off forever that would be great.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They'll probably get a bigger fine than Kiev.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

of course we will

racism is okay, booing a piece of music they lifted from elsewhere is bad.

are bayern also in contempt based on the fact many of them werent present for the anthem? this whole thing really just sums up why the fans boo, and has just given new legitimacy to do it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If we sign Fuucckk Uefaa... over the champions bit, it would be ok instead? :lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

im sure this is no surprise since the uefa organisation is like a gathering of assholes and retards anyway


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's late October. Gotta start making money for the Xmas party.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

another draw another planet


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sakho is certainly our main man at the back atm. Klopp seemingly doing more with him than Rodgers ever did tbh.

I've always said that with some confidence and a run of games, he would start to finally show his potential. Hopefully he can keep this up. 

Lallana once again good tonight too. We had a shitload of chances after the red card, but the final finishing was very lacking. It's promising though, esp when our strikers get fit. Good to see Benteke and Firmino come on tonight, we certainly need them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Sion topping liverpool's group :Banderas :Banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Sion topping liverpool's group :Banderas :Banderas


Saying that like its surprise.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661614922003009537
So Herrera is the latest victim of Rooney's bad form. Not sure sure a Schweinsteiger and Carrick partnership is going to work, not too much energy between them


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wasn't it a bastian/carrick partnership against arsenal ?

That worked well


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really just losing interest in football at this point.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661614922003009537
> So Herrera is the latest victim of Rooney's bad form. Not sure sure a Schweinsteiger and Carrick partnership is going to work, not too much energy between them


One bad game and Herrera is dropped. I am not going to overrate him like so many United fans, but does any sane manager drop a creative player immediately after one or two bad games? And why is Pereira on the bench?

van Gaal did not like Herrera from day 1 and only played him very reluctantly due to injuries. Yet, he is still manager because it was Herrera's and De Gea's form that got us top 4 at the end of the season.

Rooney gets a free pass as usual at the expense of Herrera, Pereira, Fellaini and more capable players.

This midfield was slaughtered by Arsenal. CSKA do not have that much quality, but I think it will be a slog and a turgid win or a draw.

When I heard him speak at the presser, I knew he was full of it. I have been supportive of van Gaal until this point, but now I feel it would be best if he leaves at the end of the season. Before we get rumors of player revolt ala Chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Someone really has to shoot Hargreaves. 

These three buddies of Rooney defending him are just embarrassing themselves. So unprofessional.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Herrera dropped and ONCE AGAIN Rooney starts :cuss:

Wouldn't blame Herrera if he wanted to leave next Summer with the way his talent is constantly being overlooked.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

De Gea - Darmian, Smalling, Blind, Rojo - Schweiny/Carrick (CDM) Pereira/Fellaini, Herrera - Rooney (LW), Martial, Mata/Lingard 

4-3-3. This would have been a better line up IMO if we had to shoe-horn Rooney in somewhere. Although Mata is a #10 , I don't think he's done too badly on the right in a 4-3-3. Basti can play as holding mid, he has always said he wanted that role, so would prefer him over Carrick due to the latter's bad form this season. 

But van Gaal won't do this, because he wants the players to adapt to the system and not mould the system with the players he has. He does not have a capable #10 besides Mata who is prone to underperforming at times and is stuck on the wing anyway. He has to play an ineffective Rooney because of internal politics. But the least he can do is tweak the system to suit the creative players. 

Looking at his tenure, some of his faults have not changed at all - 1) unable to make impactful changes to the system when up against it like the Swansea games, 2) making predictable subs at the predictable times, -- 50 mins and look, its Lingard on for Mata, 1 goal behind and look, its Fellaini, 3) Persisting with a weird 4-2-3-1 when 4-3-3 worked better, 4) Accidentally hitting on 4-3-3 in the first place due to injuries and not sticking to it, 5) Playing Memphis in his first freaking game in the PL out of position, 6) Punishing players for missing one chance, heck, even Aguero and Suarez can't maintain that level of consistency.

And that's not even mentioning everything. The pros outweighed the cons last season due to the Moyes season, but now the cons are starting to show a lot.

Whatever, time to watch the game.

EDIT: Fuck, Martial on the left. Just gets worse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge. 

Yeah, your club has big problems...

United fans are the worst.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hit the post, this should be 3...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge.
> 
> Yeah, your club has big problems...
> 
> United fans are the worst.


Been saying this for years, brother :agree:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge.
> 
> Yeah, your club has big problems...
> 
> United fans are the worst.


I know, right?

Almost as bad racially abusing the French.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

4-4-2? Unbelievable. Gotta be Giggs' doing.

Even Rooney is playing well. Now I can just whinge about the poor finishing.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bony scored from a Navas cross and we're currently dicking a team in Spain? 

This is a dream, right?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

MrEvans said:


> Bony scored from a Navas cross and we're currently dicking a team in Spain?
> 
> This is a dream, right?


Everything about Navas from the pull down of the gk, was awesome in this goal.. the mind baffles why he miss hits so many crosses.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Everything about Navas from the pull down of the gk, was awesome in this goal.. the mind baffles why he miss hits so many crosses.


Was a brilliant goal. Great ball by Hart and the technique off Navas was phenomenal. Hopefully we keep the pace going and get another couple to kill them off.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Always knew wayne would come good

World class player, top 5 dead or alive in any era


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I guess this will justify Rooney's next 10 starts :lol


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Despite all the abuse, its always nostalgic to see Rooney celebrate. United Legend after all. Happy for Wazza and hope he can find form in a new system.

Doesn't excuse the idiocy of bringing Fellaini on for Martial though. While Martial had a mediocre game, he was still winning free kicks and getting into good positions. van Gaal had his ass saved by his undroppable Captain, the crowd were letting him have it. 

Good attacking performance. Once we bring in Schneiderlin, this system will look even more fluid. Herrera will somehow find a way to work himself in, I doubt Basti will be starting every game.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rooney scores, Navas plays a blinder, we through with 2 games spare.. the CL is having a fucked up night


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

when you desperately need a goal and you sub your star man for fellaini.


Philosophy


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

de Gea and Smalling eased the pressure on val gaal with that cska chance. The decision to take Martial off for Fellaini was puzzling, especially when there are two holding midfielders playing when the opposition barely got out of their own half.


Though Lingard did well though despite wasting a couple of chances in the first half.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

-chris smalling is such a fucking boss honestly
-not sure if there's a more dogshit striker than cavani


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> -chris smalling is such a fucking boss honestly
> -not sure if there's a more dogshit striker than cavani


Cavani? Dogshit? I bet you'd call him world class if United signed him. Dude has 65 goals in 111 games for PSG then like 100 in 110 at Napoli.

Yeah he missed some glorious chances tonight, but to call him dogshit? Lmao, you must not really watch football.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

he's a good finisher and a good player, but is hardly world class like some make him out to be tbh


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

A much better performance from United, not spectacular but very solid all round and really we deserved to get 3 or 4 goals. The quicker passing was there, the creative was finally there, United played with urgency and a lot more players were getting forward and in the box instead of being safe and cautious and we were always trying the forward pass, which was good to see. It was a shame the finishing/end product is what let us down up to the 79th minute.

Rooney played his best game in a United shirt so far this season but you can just see it ending with him going on another abysmal run. Still, credit where it's due he got us the all-important goal (after nearly botching his other attempt 3 yards out) and he actually showed a lot of motivation and passion, which he has severely lacked this season. It was nice to see him celebrate like that and he hasn't shown that in a long time. He played pretty well but we'll see how long this lasts for.

Martial was okay, did give away the ball cheaply but it was good to see him constantly trying to do something and to take on a man even if 3 or 4 surrounded him as they knew he was the danger man. Smalling was a rock again and that slide to prevent the ball from going in was excellent defending. De Gea had one save to make and he saved it brilliantly, Blind was solid, Young had a good game at right back but you feel he's really being wasted there and Rojo had a really good second half and his challenge was vital for our goal.

Carrick had an alright game, some of his passing was good and some of it wasn't but his pass to Lingard, who then assisted the goal for Rooney was a wonderful move. Bastian did well and was running all around the pitch all game and protected the back four well, Mata was quiet all game and Lingard was Man of the Match for me. His shooting was off first half but he kept running at the defenders all game and they didn't like it, he got the assist and his link-up play and passing was top notch. You can tell he will go on and improve more.

Win next against PSV and the job is done.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on, Muni fans, people would think you're in Chelsea's position with the all doom and gloom attitude.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I think arsenal will get dumpstered back to the fucking stone age tonight


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Cliffy B said:


> Always knew wayne would come good
> 
> World class player, top 5 dead or alive in any era


:jericho4 :hbk1 :usangle :strong :brock4 :flair4 :heyman6 :booklel :booklel


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> :jericho4 :hbk1 :usangle :strong :brock4 :flair4 :heyman6 :booklel :booklel


what's spanish for sarcasm?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Goku said:


> what's spanish for sarcasm?


Sarcasm*o*.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> he's a good finisher and a good player, but is hardly world class like some make him out to be tbh


Nah, but he's hardly dogshit. He's a top quality striker, maybe not world class but I'd take him over most.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Been saying this for years, brother :agree:


Why don't you just nosh him off then.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

1 hour left, ready for another Roma vs Leverkusen, go Chicharito!

Another goal from Chicharitoor!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian :willian


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY. FUCKING. DUMPSTERED.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Forza ROMAAAA bitches .


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Boy is my dream team glad Koscielny and Bellerin didn't play in that


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

heh arsenal.

HEH.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

my main man chicharito became the all time highest champions league player from CONCACAF today :mark:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes now 12 goals in champions league surpassing Yorke who scored 11.

4 goals in 4 matches, with all the shirt sales, México tv deals and in general all the media attraction that chicha has, all that plus 9 goals in 13 matches (7 goals in 5 matches now) money well spent from Leverkusen


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We were slightly better today than our recent shitfest. Willian bailing us out big time tonight. He's been really immense this season. Easily the best player. Also still a free kick GOD.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

bayern paragraphs blah blah


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal given a lesson tonight :lol

nice to see our goal drought end, now watch us produce some more garbage on the weekend to WBA, we'll probably lose to a Jonny Evans header or something :mj2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

obby said:


> my main man chicharito became the all time highest champions league player from CONCACAF today :mark:





kimino said:


> Yes now 12 goals in champions league surpassing Yorke who scored 11.
> 
> 4 goals in 4 matches, with all the shirt sales, México tv deals and in general all the media attraction that chicha has, all that plus 9 goals in 13 matches (7 goals in 5 matches now) money well spent from Leverkusen


:trips10


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

[email protected]'s assurance. Don't cry, darlings, we will beat Olympiakos for you. Salt in the wound.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bayern look awesome going forward but they leave massive gaps at the back that will be exploited against the likes of Barca and Real Madrid. Arsenal had so many opportunity's to hurt Bayern on the counter but for some reason chose the wrong pass near enough everytime. Also throw the fact that Arsenal were defensively shambolic last night and the outcome was a absolute spanking

Pep is a bit like Wenger in the way he goes all out attack in every game and does not really know any other way. Ultimately it will be Bayerns undoing in the champs league this season

I must say though that Thomas Muller really is fucking brilliant.Watching him live makes you appreciate what a player he is.His movement ofF the ball is outstanding..Always in space and his brain seems to be working 3 seconds quicker than everybody else on the pitch. He really was a pleasure to watch


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Berlino said:


> Ultimately it will be Bayerns undoing in the champs league this season


tell me more oracle of delphi


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid and Barca are just as vulnerable at the back. Madrid's best player this season has been their goalkeeper. Barca yet to find their form from earlier in the year but have a few players who have been superb and basically carrying - Neymar, Suarez, Sergi Roberto (lol) and Busquets.

Bayern look comfortably the best team in Europe atm.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

if only the champions league final could be played in december.

on another note, sergi roberto :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's almost laughable how much he has improved this season, given how much of a running joke he's been since Pep/Tito left after showing a lot of early promise. What's even more bizarre is that he's looked impressive at right back, right wing, and centre mid. Even Kiz would be impressed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

surprisingly he's been better at rb and rw than cm imo. But his future is clearly in midfield.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Agreed although he was in midfield at the weekend and killed it. Two brilliant assists, the first one was an outrageous piece of skill.

https://streamable.com/e6or

It's excellent seeing him do so well and also Halilovic developing rapidly out on loan at the same time. Just wished they would give Samper a chance.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Goku said:


> tell me more oracle of delphi


Making a prediction barely makes me the oracle of delphi. After seeing how open and vulnerable Bayern are to the counter attack i believe that they will come unstuck against much better opposition than Arsenal. I honestly could not believe how open Bayern left themselves at the back and as i already said Arsenal had so many opportunity's to break on them some times with 2-3 men over but the choice of final pass was extremely poor



Seb said:


> Madrid and Barca are just as vulnerable at the back. Madrid's best player this season has been their goalkeeper. Barca yet to find their form from earlier in the year but have a few players who have been superb and basically carrying - Neymar, Suarez, Sergi Roberto (lol) and Busquets.
> 
> Bayern look comfortably the best team in Europe atm.


I agree that Barca and Real are just as vulnerable at the back but they are just as good going forward. Benitez will have defensive organisation and for all his faults is a quality tactician. Bayern are going to come forward in droves no matter what and they are ripe to be picked of on the counter
Last seasons semi final against Barca was perfect proof of this.They had all the ball and if i remember correctly they didn't have a shot on target in the first leg at the nou camp. Barca just soaked it up and blitzed them on the counter.By half time in the second leg it was 5-1 and the tie was over.Pep has no plan b and you already know how his team will set up

Time will tell obviously but i think Bayerns gung ho approach will prove to be there downfall just like last season


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just got in and realised Liverpool/Kazan is on Freeview. Bonus.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Berlino said:


> Making a prediction barely makes me the oracle of delphi. After seeing how open and vulnerable Bayern are to the counter attack i believe that they will come unstuck against much better opposition than Arsenal. I honestly could not believe how open Bayern left themselves at the back and as i already said Arsenal had so many opportunity's to break on them some times with 2-3 men over but the choice of final pass was extremely poor


most of arsenal's opportunities came when the game was put to bed, which happens to bayern often. Arsenal were horrid, but Bayern weren't playing at their best either. At best, we were 70% to full throttle. Watch Bayern vs. Wolfsburg in the dfb pokal to see bayern overrun a team completely.



> I agree that Barca and Real are just as vulnerable at the back but they are just as good going forward. Benitez will have defensive organisation and for all his faults is a quality tactician. Bayern are going to come forward in droves no matter what and they are ripe to be picked of on the counter
> Last seasons semi final against Barca was perfect proof of this.They had all the ball and if i remember correctly they didn't have a shot on target in the first leg at the nou camp. Barca just soaked it up and blitzed them on the counter.By half time in the second leg it was 5-1 and the tie was over.Pep has no plan b and you already know how his team will set up


Last season's semi final when Bayern were minus a robben, ribery, alaba and martinez proves this? Additionally, Lewandowski was injured to boot.

Bayern changed formations (and plans) 3 times during the match at camp nou. First when we went 3 at the back (without the adequate personnel) and attacked barca head on. MSN ripped us apart but Neuer kept us in the game and we made a golden chance for Lewy, which he missed. Then we went to 4 at the back and monopolised possession as best we could. Barca's chances were limited until Bernat made a lousy mistake and handed the ball away. Then we changed plans again and went to attack and conceded twice on the break.

No plan b is bullshit. Versus Dortmund in the league this season, Pep changed tactics pretty quickly when he realised Tuchel's new press and completely broke the team with Boateng's two long balls. Last season against Dortmund, Pep completely bunkered up and parked the bus and came away with a 1-0 win when we were down basically all our attackers.



> Time will tell obviously but i think Bayerns gung ho approach will prove to be there downfall just like last season


we were outclassed by madrid in 2014 completely. Nothing to say about that. Last season, with a fully fit squad, we would've been a much better match against barca.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:KLOPP


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Goku said:


> most of arsenal's opportunities came when the game was put to bed,


I dont just mean the opportunity's we had, I mean near enough every single time from minute 1 to 90 when a Bayern attack broke down in and around the edge of Arsenals penalty box there was a chance to counter with men over.You cant see that on t.v but from the the view i had in the upper tear behind the net it was clear as day





Goku said:


> Last season's semi final when Bayern were minus a robben, ribery, alaba and martinez proves this?


All it proves is you had injuries.Arsenal were missing Bellerin, Koscielny,Ramsey and Walcott last night but does that mean if they had been fit and played we would have won the game? I highly doubt it



Goku said:


> First when we went 3 at the back (without the adequate personnel) and attacked barca head on.





Goku said:


> Then we changed plans again and went to attack and conceded twice on the break.


Changing formations is not a plan b. You just said yourself that when you did change formations all you did was continue to attack.Which is exactly my point



Goku said:


> No plan b is bullshit. Versus Dortmund in the league this season, Pep changed tactics pretty quickly when he realised Tuchel's new press and completely broke the team with Boateng's two long balls. Last season against Dortmund, Pep completely bunkered up and parked the bus and came away with a 1-0 win when we were down basically all our attackers.


I didn't watch either of these games so i cant comment but whenever i have watched a team managed by Pep they always seem to play the same and attack from the offset.
Your a Bayern fan so you obviously watch them play a lot more than me but my prediction stands that Bayern will not win the Champions league this season


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

https://vine.co/v/eLvFH319PwU

IBEYY :lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> :KLOPP


:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP

Poor first half performance but a much better showing in the second. Jordan Ibe looks like a new man now (hopefully he can keep it up when given chances to play) and we look a lot more dangerous overall when going forward. Our pressing game has improved a lot and it showed in the second half. So far so good since KLOPP has taken over as you see the desire from every player after giving it their all.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Berlino said:


> All it proves is you had injuries.Arsenal were missing Bellerin, Koscielny,Ramsey and Walcott last night but does that mean if they had been fit and played we would have won the game? I highly doubt it


Would Koscielny have played Lewy onside for the first goal? Would Walcott have been marked out of the game the way Giroud was? It's likely you would've played much better with those in your line-up.

You drawing conclusions from our injury-stricken last season is ridiculous, unless you're predicting that the club will suffer a similar injury crisis this season (which is not a bad bet).

We lost to Dortmund in the cup last season without our attackers. That was proof we couldn't beat Dortmund, until we absolutely battered them in the league this season (which is an even better Dortmund than last season).



> Changing formations is not a plan b. You just said yourself that when you did change formations all you did was continue to attack.Which is exactly my point


We attacked for the first 15 and the last 15. We defended for a nil-nil draw in the middle. Defending with possession is a tactic. You take less risks and not give away the ball. This broke down when Bernat took a risk against the brief.

Changing formations is a plan. 3 v 3 in defence against MSN was the plan at first. We didn't take our chance. Then we monopolised possession and dulled the game. Mistake happened and we attacked high up the pitch.

How is that not changing plans?



> I didn't watch either of these games so i cant comment but whenever i have watched a team managed by Pep they always seem to play the same and attack from the offset.


Because most teams bunker against Bayern and indeed Pep's Barca. Even a star-studded Madrid parked the bus against Bayern. What do you want Pep to do, stay in his own half and move the ball around, not attacking?

Your conclusions are largely based on the media's depiction of pep football.



> Your a Bayern fan so you obviously watch them play a lot more than me but my prediction stands that Bayern will not win the Champions league this season


Then who will? Barca? Did you watch them vs. Celta? Madrid? Did you watch them vs. PSG?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Goku said:


> Would Koscielny have played Lewy onside for the first goal? Would Walcott have been marked out of the game the way Giroud was? It's likely you would've played much better with those in your line-up.
> 
> You drawing conclusions from our injury-stricken last season is ridiculous, unless you're predicting that the club will suffer a similar injury crisis this season (which is not a bad bet).
> 
> ...


My conclusions are based on what i have seen myself,nothing else.I much prefer watching Peps style of play .Quality attacking football rather than the drab shit that Jose gives us and i love watching Bayern play (when its not against Arsenal of course).I just think that Bayern will come unstuck solely because of there gung ho style


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Thursday nights, here we come (most likely).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not saying we _will_ win the title, but writing us off based on a game played in November (which we won 5-1 no less)? nah


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern are my favs to win it and surely odds on, but you never know in football


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

olympiacos are my favourites to win it in all honesty


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Madrid and Barca are just as vulnerable at the back. Madrid's best player this season has been their goalkeeper.


Yep, Real Madrid has received FOUR goals in fourteen matches and Barca has received TWENTY-THREE goals in seventeen matches.

Yeah, both are vulnerable at the back.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> Yep, Real Madrid has received FOUR goals in fourteen matches and Barca has received TWENTY-THREE goals in seventeen matches.
> 
> Yeah, both are vulnerable at the back.


Technically, Barca have conceded, so yes. They are vulnerable.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> Yep, Real Madrid has received FOUR goals in fourteen matches and Barca has received TWENTY-THREE goals in seventeen matches.
> 
> *Yeah, both are vulnerable at the back.*


Yeah exactly, look what happened tonight, Keylor Navas injured and Madrid concede 3 goals and lose.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Great weekend, Liverpool and Chelsea losing, Arsenal and City dropping points.

My hometown Yeovil getting through to the next round of the fa cup.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yeah exactly, look what happened tonight, Keylor Navas injured and Madrid concede 3 goals and lose.


You are right, that was pathetic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> It's almost laughable how much he has improved this season, given how much of a running joke he's been since Pep/Tito left after showing a lot of early promise. What's even more bizarre is that he's looked impressive at right back, right wing, and centre mid. Even Kiz would be impressed.


i refuse


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Watching Barcelona really is football porn


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3-0 

:suarez1

Best player in the world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They've been mesmeric tonight. Better performance than at the Bernabeu. Total control and dominance.

https://streamable.com/cxl3

https://streamable.com/c5yf

Arda Turan still to come in January.

:Banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barca just make it look so easy :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

5-0.... just unfair at this point


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Unstoppable. The best attack I've ever seen. The three best players in the world all in their prime. Incredible.

I think Bayern can match them as a squad and might have a better defensive setup but I don't think see anyone stopping Barca.

Unless Phil Jones stays fit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

One of the best Barcelona performances i've ever seen. Maicon coming out after the game and saying they were lucky to only lose 6-1. He was right.

It was so great to see Messi, just back from injury, tracking back hard at 5-0, and giving up a penalty to Neymar, whilst on a hat trick. Neymar was the best player on the pitch (again) until he fluffed that penalty. He's going to win a hatful of Ballon D'Ors, he's easily been the best player i've seen in Europe this season. Suarez is the best 9 Barca have had since at least Eto'o, maybe even going back to Romario. Has a real knack of getting both brilliant goals and important goals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Willian the greatest free kick taker in the world. :drose


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

People actually thought Arsenal would be crashing out of Europe. Olympiakos are poor so we're still on course for our drubbing at the hands of Barca


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imagine thinking any other team besides bayern is even close to this barca team.

hopefully those two avoid each other until the final. no one else should even be allowed to play football in the same competition the gap is that large.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Roma defended like a pack of crazies though. Nonetheless, Messi, Suarez and Neymar are the top 3 players in the world and this is what happens when all 3 are on song.

Messi's time out gave bloom to Sergi Roberto as well. The team balance always looks so much better when he's on the pitch. Busquets easily their most important player after MSN, but Roberto's been another level this season.



Xevoz said:


> People actually thought Arsenal would be crashing out of Europe. Olympiakos are poor so we're still on course for our drubbing at the hands of Barca


beating olympiakos at piraeus is no easy task. I agree they're poor though. The referee sent off Badstuber for what should have a yellow for the diver. Pathetic. The goalkeeper also punch Coman in the face after realising he couldn't get the ball and no card there either.

Maybe he bet on < 5 goals.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Xevoz said:


> People actually thought Arsenal would be crashing out of Europe. Olympiakos are poor so we're still on course for our drubbing at the hands of Barca


Theyll be crashing out of Round of 16


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, if Wenger wants to get beat by Barca in Ro16 so bad, nothing and no-one can stand in Arse's way to groundhog day. A heroic 2-0 against Olympiakos it shall be, although they are quite strong at home.

Ozil is really in fine form though. Delight to watch when he's at his best.

Finishing first in the group means avoiding Bayern and Barca, but there are quite a lot of tricky draws even so. Likely PSG, possibly Atletico and Juventus. If we do beat PSV and top the group eventually, the draw could still be unfavorable. Hopefully we win today though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Olympiacos are still tricky. Wouldn't dare to say we're through. They are good at home and we always have a potato up our sleeves.

If we do advance, I just hope we don't draw Barca. Not because they'll maul us, but because we've played them so many times over the years. I'd rather Real.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Arsenal could take this Real tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca will maul anyone besides bayern.

who else could lose messi and use it to their advantage? insane up front right now.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Akin-fucking-feev. Can't keep a clean sheet in the CL if his life depended on it.

A CSKA win was the best scenario, now that looks unlikely. Gotta dig deep and get the job done against PSV tonight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> barca will maul anyone besides bayern.
> 
> who else could lose messi and use it to their advantage? insane up front right now.


barca didn't maul celta. That's the way to play them. Very few teams can setup that way and Lucho doesn't change anything.

I'd think atleti could stand up to them btw. Real can too with non-retarded tactics.

Either way, Real looked similarly in from early on last season and came undone (as did Bayern). UCL semis and finals are decided a lot more on the state of the team then. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Dire. Not a single player looked like he cared. Piss poor attacking. Players strolling on the pitch. PSV playing like the home side at some points in the game.

van Gaal strikes again with another foolish sub. Keeping Pereira and Mata on the bench, bringing on Fellaini. Perhaps its lack of game time or whatever, but Fellaini doesn't even look like he knows how to play football when he comes on for United nowadays. He's reverted to the old Fellaini under Moyes United for some reason.

If its a must win against Wolfsburg...Europa League beckoning more like.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol madrid.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So much mediocrity on the pitch. Darmian, Lingard, Rooney, Fellaini...So poor.

I find it hilarious that Herrera wouldn't have started even had he been for. So depressing.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> So much mediocrity on the pitch. Darmian, Lingard, Rooney, Fellaini...So poor.
> 
> I find it hilarious that Herrera wouldn't have started even had he been for. So depressing.


Does martial gets a free pass?, the few times i saw him in the game was him missing easy chances


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it's quite clear we are on par with Barcelona in terms of attacking talent.

De Gea 2/10. Should have passed to Rooney more. I expected at least one save made by catching it in his teeth.

Darmian 8/10. Really appreciate his ability to remain in his own half. About as risky as going outside without a jacket when it's cloudy. 

Smalling 10/10. Mike.

Blind 5/10. Not as attractive with shorter hair. Left footed which makes it hard for me to bond with him as I'm right footed. 

Rojo 9/10. Such a generous guy, no matter who the first man was when he crossed it in, 90% of the time he made sure they got the ball as a nice confidence booster. So laid back too, didn't let things like tactics or a formation define him or his positional play - meant to be a left back but was often in the centre of the pitch, makes Maldini look like Mouldini. 

Schneiderlin 7.5/10. Safety first with Morgan as he refused to tackle the PSV players, instead choosing to let them glide past him whilst he took mental notes on what Propper's back looked like. Could do with a team bonding session though as based on his passing he was unsure who his teammates were.

Schweinsteiger 8/10. In an era where counter attacking appears to be prevalent again, he's really being a figurehead in that succeeding as his pace allows many a player to pass by him. I have it on esteemed information that he was once out run by Hawking, without his wheelchair, and a dog without limbs.

Lingard 1/10. Attacked far too much. 

Rooney 11/10. Inspirational. Marvellous. Iconic. Captain marvel does it again as he puts in a scintillating performance that had the crowd on their feet. Played in every position just so he could touch the ball, heard him ask De Gea for a go in goals but that ignorant Spaniard told him to fuck off. Undervalued. Underpaid. I'll cry when he leaves.

Depay 3/10. Abysmal. Needs to return to Memphis. The King is dead but I'd rather have Elvis on the wing than this shower of shit.

Martial 8/10. Excellent audition for Bambi on Ice. Enjoyed his new technique of stepping on the ball instead of kicking it, not sure it'll catch on.

Substitutes 2/10. Young gets a 6 for 2 good crosses, Mata gets 6 for the amount of minutes he was expected to perform in but unfortunately Fellaini gets -10 for being fucking crap and having the first touch equivalent of throwing a bouncy ball at a wall.

United fans 10/10. You have all passed the test. You are now allowed to leave the library.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Also "the best league in the world" has Arsenal almost eliminated, need to do a perfect job in the house of the greeks, Chelsea and Porto are gonna clash for the last ticket of that group (chelsea pass with a draw), ManUtd has a difficult match in germany, if PSV beats CSKA the worst team of the group they pass and Manutd would need a victory.

Chelsea is the most likely to pass, but then again a Porto needed of a win will be dangerous even in Stanford Bridge

50/50 chance of all English teams failing :laugh:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Everyone was shit, including Martial. Only Smalling, Blind and De Gea cannot take flak.

Memphis and Martial were particularly horrendous, but they are young, so they can be excused. So can Lingard to some extent, though that sitter he missed in the second half was simply inexcusable.

Rooney started okay, but reverted to type in the second half. Ditto for Schneiderlin. 

Overall, it's the manager at fault although he can't be blamed for Lingard's poor finishing. That typical slow build up from the back --- why did he instruct the players to do that? We should have come out flying from the start. And what's with the Fellaini fixation? He doesn't even help with hoofball anymore, looks totally shot. Young shifts to RB when we needed him up front (pardon me if this is not right, at some points in the second half, I couldn't bear to look at the game and missed bits)? What are Pereira and Mata doing on the bench?

I think the reason why players started to stroll towards the end of the second half is because they became frustrated at being so strait jacketed in their positions despite it not working for them. Again, that is van Gaal's fault.

It will be very interesting if we do end up in the Europa. T'would be the first time van Gaal fails to meet a target. Wonder how the club will react to that. I said it before, think van Gaal is a decent manager, but he's done all he can. And then there's the unncessary baggage like the Valdes spat and benching Herrera, which no sane manager would do. Better he leaves at the end of the season if a better manager becomes available.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Sliver C said:


> Everyone was shit, including Martial. Only Smalling, Blind and De Gea cannot take flak.
> 
> Memphis and Martial were particularly horrendous, but they are young, so they can be excused. So can Lingard to some extent, though that sitter he missed in the second half was simply inexcusable.
> 
> ...


Schneiderlin suffered when Bastian was replaced by Fellaini, PSV is compact, they know when to deffend and they know when to attack, Guardado has pace and vision and Hendrix is fast and links well with the strikers and guardado, no wonder Schneiderlin had troubles with a talented midfield (a lot of people underrate some of PSV players because they're not big names)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

kimino said:


> Does martial gets a free pass?


Yes.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Martial being exposed as the trash that he is, just like Depay. Looks like I was right again.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

kimino said:


> Also "the best league in the world" has Arsenal almost eliminated, need to do a perfect job in the house of the greeks, Chelsea and Porto are gonna clash for the last ticket of that group (chelsea pass with a draw), ManUtd has a difficult match in germany, if PSV beats CSKA the worst team of the group they pass and Manutd would need a victory.
> 
> Chelsea is the most likely to pass, but then again a Porto needed of a win will be dangerous even in Stanford Bridge
> 
> 50/50 chance of all English teams failing :laugh:


Arsenal will qualify, city are already there, chelsea aswell pretty much

We won't get it done in germany and will be playing thursday night football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't see any English team advancing past the last 16. It may be only City in that round anyway. Which would be rather funny.

Sevilla are definitely the biggest flops of the group stages though.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Brandon Flowers said:


> Arsenal will qualify, city are already there, chelsea aswell pretty much
> 
> We won't get it done in germany and will be playing thursday night football.


I knew it, i missed City, City has a lot of potential but how far they get would be up to the draw for the elimination matches.

Imo Chelsea has a better chance than Arsenal.

I hope ManUtd lose against Wolfsburg so i can dream of a Leverkusen vs United match, CH7 vs the philosophy :woo:woo


How long does Zenit winning streak in UCL will be? By points they are the best but that group was too easy

Gotta laugh at some redcafe idiots, PSV would place 10th in EPL, 1 point out of 6 and they still brag...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

injuries are quickly ruining our season. a loss and now joe injured. thats us done


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know if anyone watched the zenit ucl matches, but they've been stunning every time I've seen them (but I don't watch the russian league). Easy group yes, but they dicked all over the likes of Valencia. I can see them reaching the quarters unless they draw the likes of PSG or City.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Martial being exposed as the trash that he is, just like Depay. Looks like I was right again.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0395tc9

It's all LVG and his "philosophy" which he said would become apparent after 3 weeks. After 3 weeks he was questioned and he said it would take 3 months for his philosophy to settle in. After 3 months he told the media he needed until the start of next (IE this) season and you will see an 'LVG team' - he wasn't lying - four 0-0 draws in the last seven games, sounds like an LVG side to me.

As Stoichkov said, LVG is a "Destroyer of Teams".


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

There is a pattern in LvG's management. When results are going badly, he suddenly cuts loose and tells the players to express themselves. Philosophy is thrown to the winds and we get some decent football. Examples would be that 4-3-3 winning run last season and the 4-4-2 against CSKA. 

When he starts getting the right results, he immediately seems to impose his strict rules on the players. Shifts to a tepid system and shackles the players. Like how he shifted to the new 4-2-3-1 during this season when he deemed he had the players. And case in point, the PSV game came after a couple of wins against West Brom and Watford, and massive praise for the defensive solidity. 

I don't mind Europa League for this season because that really is our level at the moment. But if we do get there, I'd like to see us go the distance and win it as its still a trophy, and that won't happen due to our thin squad, the strain of playing on Thursdays and strong teams in that competition as well who could embarrass us. It will also affect the performance in the league.

EDIT: Just read this headline:



> Roy Keane has slammed Wayne Rooney by claiming that the Manchester United captain “looks awful”


Keane is the boss. For all his faults, love his direct way of speaking as compared to the likes of Scholes who will never say anything against Rooney.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm getting confused with the whole Manchester United gimmick - United either like to be the babyface by losing the first part of the match only to make a comeback and somehow win or they like to act like the heel and try anything to get crowd heat (in this case playing anti-football). Last nights match was definitely the latter with that dastardly villain Mike Smalling and negative Schneiderlin getting the most heel response of the night with their poor passing and with Schneiderlin especially letting PSV players stroll on past him with ease and mistiming his tackles. They are getting over with the crowd I must say!

All this whilst being managed by the Eugene (remember him?) type character that is LVG! Such classic tactical substitutions again like bringing on Fellaini and playing him in deep midfield, like by bringing Young on only to switch him to right back towards the end and then by bringing one of our more creative players on like Mata in the remaining 5 minutes of the match. I don't know how I feel about this inept role he's playing but he's surely pulling it off well! 

Rooney also being the John Cena of football... by gosh he's trying but you still get sick of watching him! That and he's everywhere this time physically on the pitch... left back, right back, midfield, behind the striker, at the front. Loved watching him run in the second half, it was like that scene from Terminator 2 where the T-1000's legs start to crumble... I genuinely thought Rooney's legs were going to fall off. I thought Arnold was going to turn up and say _"Hasta la vista baby!"_ and take him out... if only as that would be the only way to get him out of the team right now. 

Seriously though, what was that last night? The players were shattered after 20 minutes, clueless for 90 minutes and just didn't look interested or show any real urgency. Did they know they would qualify if they won the match? Loved how the Moscow game saw a mini revival where we tried and played much more quicker, fluid football and we attacked with intent and now we've gone back to this dross. Uncreative, uninspiring, dull, insipid, boring football. The players were at fault for the first half by not taking their chances and Lingard should have scored in the second half but that second half was down to LVG; he couldn't inspire them, motivate them, his substitutions in the end made little sense and his tactics were woeful. I'll give him time and see if he can turn it around but I'm slowly losing patience with him and I just can't comprehend some of the baffling decisions he seems to make, which negates the team.

We really do play the most unattractive football for a big club and that's sad to see.

Special mention to De Gea, Blind and Lingard though as at least they tried/were decent.

Ah well, onto the next one.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Martial being exposed as the trash that he is, just like Depay. Looks like I was right again.


Sounds like someone likes to look for any reason whatsoever to wank themselves off. Have at it.



Disappointing performance by United yesterday. We've been seriously struggling to up the tempo this year. We're tidy with the ball, sure, but we lack cutting edge in the latter half. Martial and Lingard both look capable of creating goals, but neither are ready to shoulder that burden. Rooney is way too unpredictable now-a-days and Depay needs to get his head out of his ass.

It should be noted though that besides Rooney 5 of our starting midfielders/attackers were new players that joined the club recently. In a season where we have struggled to settle on a first team. It's not that surprising that there isn't the cohesion needed to really cut teams down yet. Hopefully it comes eventually.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The style doesn't bother me at all. Hilarious hearing the droolers ring into 606 saying Van Gaal has "betrayed" the club. We've been playing shite football since 2008. What short memories people have.

The biggest problem by a mile has been his retarded team selections and treatment of players, he seems like he's actually trying to get the least out of this squad. 

Still, could be top of the league on Saturday and we must never forget that the real enemy is Rooney.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gonna be a English party in Europa League


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Sturridge won't play tonight due to a foot injury. Hmmm, laugh or cry...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:benteke


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, if Porto, Chelsea, and Kiev are all tied at 11 points, who'll go through?

A 1-1 draw between Porto and Chelsea will mean Porto have a better H2h against Chelsea. Chelsea have a better H2h against Kiev, and Kiev have a better H2h than Porto. :S


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> The style doesn't bother me at all. Hilarious hearing the droolers ring into 606 saying Van Gaal has "betrayed" the club. We've been playing shite football since 2008. What short memories people have.


Shit football is not the problem. The problem is that under van Gaal, there is shit football with zero ambition. The team often does not show the grit to come back when trailing by a goal or so. Apart from one off games like Watford, or the game against Southampton which was won due to quick moments of brilliance from Martial. Heck, PSV was a must win by all accounts and the players hardly looked like they wanted to be there - by far the worst game of van Gaal's tenure.

Rio has just summarized the situation nicely here:

http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...ed-showed-more-ambition-in-my-day-707673.html

Making the point that entertainment does not need to be just swash-buckling football. If we see some sort of aggression and ambition even while playing shit football, that's equally entertaining. But all we get are useless subs and lump-it-to-Fellaini tactics. And even in the Watford game, the decision to switch to 3-5-2 nearly cost 2 points.



> The biggest problem by a mile has been his retarded team selections and treatment of players, he seems like he's actually trying to get the least out of this squad.


By far the worst problem. Sticking with Moyes would have meant we cannot attract top players. However, van Gaal's weird benching of creative players like Herrera and to some extent even Pereira, unnecessary fight with Valdes, etc, inability to motivate the team when the chips are down --- all these are problems. Of course, United can still attract top players due to the size of the club, but whether we will keep them for long depends on van Gaal's erratic behavior. I don't even mind a clueless coach if he can atleast play the right Starting XI without any prejudices or an intent to stifle creativity.

EDIT: He keeps saying he needs pacy wingers, world class players like Neymar, etc to explain the lack of goals. Besides the fact that stating this repeatedly will be highly damaging to the confidence of current players, it stands to reason that even Rodgers nearly won the title with just Suarez, so it's not something unique to the philosophy anyway. Compare this with Klopp (I know...) who so far has not uttered a word about dipping into the transfer market despite inheriting a flawed squad at Liverpool, though we know he will definitely buy and sell as well. That's basic man-management.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Okay, if Porto, Chelsea, and Kiev are all tied at 11 points, who'll go through?
> 
> A 1-1 draw between Porto and Chelsea will mean Porto have a better H2h against Chelsea. Chelsea have a better H2h against Kiev, and Kiev have a better H2h than Porto. :S


Mate, they would have a 3-Way on the PPV.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Okay, if Porto, Chelsea, and Kiev are all tied at 11 points, who'll go through?
> 
> A 1-1 draw between Porto and Chelsea will mean Porto have a better H2h against Chelsea. Chelsea have a better H2h against Kiev, and Kiev have a better H2h than Porto. :S


It'll come down to goal difference between just those three (so the Maccabi games are eliminated from the equation). So Dynamo would top the group with +1, with Chelsea second on 0. Porto drop to Europa with -1. That laughable second goal that Casillas basically threw in may come back to haunt Porto in the worst way possible.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Joel said:


> It'll come down to goal difference between just those three (so the Maccabi games are eliminated from the equation). So Dynamo would top the group with +1, with Chelsea second on 0. Porto drop to Europa with -1. That laughable second goal that Casillas basically threw in may come back to haunt Porto in the worst way possible.


Must win for porto, one would expect those mistakes from 16-years old keeper from Milan, but this was not a problem with lack of reflexes due to his age, what a bad technique from Casillas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope to see Mata in the #10 tonight. He's been struggling badly on the wings but we have pace to play around him and give him the space to work. It should be effective away from him. I'd fancy us to get a result if we lined up with...


De Gea

Darmain McNair Smalling Blind

Carrick Schweinsteiger

Young Mata Depay

Martial​
But no doubting that Fellaini will be in the hole, Mata and Lingard will be on the wings and we'll have no pace whatsoever to hurt them. 

I can genuinely see us getting thumped tonight. It feels very similar to the Arsenal game, in that I think we have the players to beat them but Van Gaal will play into their hands. I'd back Wolfsburg to win comfortably.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd like to see a 4-3-3 with one of Carrick or Schweinsteiger, in which Mata could probably do a job on the right, but without Herrera, it probably won't work. Don't trust a Mata-Darmian combo anyway, terrible.

No chance of Pereira starting I guess. Why he gives Lingard starts but never trusts Pereira is very mystifying.

Think we will qualify, but with some dependence on the other result. CSKA were very good against Wolfsburg and the 2-0 defeat does not tell the whole story. I expect them to take the Europa League qualification seriously and give PSV a challenge. 

If we do beat Wolfsburg and qualify outright, that will be a pleasant development. I don't expect fancy football in CL games, just tepid or lucky wins will do. Complaints about entertaining football are restricted to the league.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's hilarious to hear these unprofessional fuckers in the BT Studio defend their mates to death. Every fucking game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> It's hilarious to hear these unprofessional fuckers in the BT Studio defend their mates to death. Every fucking game.


I tuned into just at the bit about Scholes saying it was really easy for anyone to run down the wing and get into the box or something.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> It's hilarious to hear these unprofessional fuckers in the BT Studio defend their mates to death. Every fucking game.


Yeah loved the bit about the good old days of flying wingers as a Video of obertan appears. Yeah him that's exactly who I think of when I think mufc & wingers...Gabriel fn obertan. I swear also saw Hargreaves say something about how could believe we are leaving only CL winner on bench in a game like this I must of forgot when mata & bastian both won CL themselves & we're both starting tonight...

Only issue is lack pace in cm area & not sure bastian can run a cm by himself as only holder in a 4-3-3/4-1-4-1. Also varela at rb is unknown quality but I do like that attack I'm hopefully that mata is in middle off martial with Jesse rw & depay LW as finally have bit pace & creativity in attack that missed more most of this season plus I so want mata play well in 10 role just cos force lvg hands more about not relying on Rooney when he back again.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Attack's turned up. Defense's gone to sleep. Seems like we have to settle for half a team every game. Which half, anyone's guess.

Finally van Gaal gets it right. Good selection, players in fairly suitable positions and a genuine effort to win. Even if we go on to lose this game, I won't blame the manager. 

Mata is sublime in the middle and him supplying an in form Martial should be a scary prospect for teams. Shows how Rooney had been holding the team back.

Now, if only our famous defense would wake up.

EDIT: Europa League beckons.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was gorgeous by Draxler


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Sub off Fellaini and Basti, bring on Carrick and Pereira, switch to a 4-3-3 with Carrick holding.

Good game though, we look like we can score, which is a blessing. Need one more and CSKA to hold off PSV. 

While Man City book their annual date with Barca in the Ro16.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

We've been utter garbage since Wolfsburg's second well-worked goal; Bastian, Fellaini, Lingard and Memphis have been abysmal. Why LVG has put Fellaini and Basti together in midfield I just don't know as it's clearly not working. We've been overrun at times and some of our players can't keep up with the quick, fluid passing of Wolfsburg. Then LVG brings on an inexperienced left back instead of someone like Young... a very big risk.

Need Carrick on second half and to get into third gear as we've simmered down.

Martial and Mata have played well though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We've played well going forward but Wolfsburg look like they'll score every time they go forward. We badly miss Jones, Rojo, Shaw etc. we're just decimated there and it's finally catching up with us. Smallings picked a bad time to have his worst game of the season. Schweinsteiger was so, so poor on the goal. The second was a killer, we looked the better team until that point.

Mata, Depay and Martial have all been lively. Lingard broke down half of our attacks with garbage. Got unlucky with the lucky goal to be fair to the joker. We should have some more goals and have had some good moves. 

I'd get Young on for Lingard although LVG will probably wait and take off Depay because cunts gotta cunt. Can't blame LVG for this game though, we've gone for it. Where the fuck was this against PSV?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Mad Louis subs Mata off. Doing his best to get sacked, I guess.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol PSV giving United fans 2 minutes of hope. The Lord Giveth hope then he taketh away


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

As far as excuses go, every single senior defender being injured is a good one.

Absolute joke. Every season with this shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao 

Can't make this shit up 

:lmao


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Nobody expected Akinfeev to keep a clean sheet anyway.

Crazy game. No squad depth and dicking about for Ramos when we could have signed a decent CB. Passing up on buying an attacking mid. Darmian. Bad subs. Content with wingers as RBs and midfielders as defenders.

Not resorting to better tactics unless its backs-to-the-wall and then reverting back to garbage experimentation once results become favorable again.

Certainly not at fault for this game, but this result is the culmination of van Gaal's ineptitude. This stuff cannot pass for transition or rebuilding or process or whatever term he chooses to use. The next manager is going to do some rebuilding to fill out the squad with good fullbacks and some stellar names in attack, so we haven't made much of a transition at all since Moyes.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to Europa League Manchester United.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

roflmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

not sure how the fuck this team is near the top of the EPL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> not sure how the fuck this team is near the top of the EPL


because the standard is dreadful. we're almost at xmas and leicester are top of the league.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hope United can be nice enough to save us a seat on that Thursday bus.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

EUROPA LEAGUE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
















:cry


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> because the standard is dreadful. we're almost at xmas and leicester are top of the league.


Well yeah but finishing behind a dogshit PSV is quite embarassing im sure. As it turns out united fans are gonna have to find someone else to blame for once and not Rooney though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Arsenal will join them tomorrow. 


Most likely Chelsea aswell.

English football is GOAT


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Well yeah but finishing behind a dogshit PSV is quite embarassing im sure. As it turns out united fans are gonna have to find someone else to blame for once and not Rooney though.


smalling would be a start, absolutely shocking performance. the blame lies with van gaal though. this is about an easy a group as united could have drawn.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I am really happy with this result though. It means van Gaal will be sacked as soon as Pep or Carlo agree to take over. That means careers of good players like Herrera will flourish. Greater good and all that.

And maybe there is still an outside chance of retaining De Gea. Though sadly that ship has all but sailed. It was a process all right.

Bring on the Europa League. The U-21 squad will go all out to win it. If they are not playing in the league, that is.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> smalling would be a start, absolutely shocking performance. the blame lies with van gaal though. this is about an easy a group as united could have drawn.


Agreed, surely every other pot 1 seed would have topped this group for sure. Fully expecting Arsenal and maybe Chelsea to follow United to the EL.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sliver C said:


> I am really happy with this result though. It means van Gaal will be sacked as soon as Pep or Carlo agree to take over.


:henry3

Van Gaal isn't going anywhere anytime soon. We are stuck with him :mj2

#EuropaLeagueCrisis


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Agreed, surely every other pot 1 seed would have topped this group for sure. Fully expecting Arsenal and maybe Chelsea to follow United to the EL.


Arsenal will piss all over the greeks


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Brandon's Christmas Cracker said:


> Arsenal will piss all over the greeks


r u stupid ?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Benz doesn't give a fuck about this blackmail stuff . 5 goals in the last 2 matches.
Edit: LOL who gives a fuck about United, they suck .


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We went out because we got only one point against PSV. That was a disgraceful return and Van Gaal has to be held accountable for that. He's getting killed right now by fans and wouldn't be shocked if this is the beginning of the end. He deserves it all.

It was a great game though and I'm delighted with how we played, some individuals aside. We could have scored more than we did and the young players all stepped up and left it all out on the pitch. It was always going to be the most difficult group game but with the injuries on top of it I really didn't give us a chance. We couldn't defend a set piece - Every single corner seemed to lead to a sitter and most were landing at their feet. Bizarre and very uncharacteristic of us this season, especially annoying as we stepped up the attack that we allowed such easy goals. Symptomatic of having such a decimated defensive unit. Smalling made the mistake for the first goal but you got to love the guy playing through his injury, heroic stuff even though he could barely move. Future captain for sure. 

At least it was Carrick who gave up the goal, BT Sport probably wont mention that though.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss you guys (the old rooney wasn't so bad) 
:crying:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's a sad day, and unlike last time this happened with Fergie, I've got no faith in LVG being able to restore us to anything. we've been shit all season, lethargic and slow and we're only so high up in the league coz City and Arsenal are throwing it away and Chelsea are WOATing big time

:mj2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Hahahahaha, who could have thought that a squad led by LOUIS VAN GAAL in 2015 would be eliminated from the CL in December?

Shitty manager is shitty.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EUROPA LEAGUE SHOWDOWN

ARSENAL, CHELSEA, UNITED, LIVERPOOL

THURSDAY NIGHT MAIN EVENTS. THE ENGLISH WAY.

:drose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TOP OF THE GROUP WOOOOOO

finally get that slice of luck. raheem the dream on his birthday


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

City/PSG it is then


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will be very surprised if Arsenal don't get the scoreline they need to go through tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont arsenal have a pretty shocking record in greece?

i dont think they'll get it. i think chelsea will get through though. arsenal riddled with injury and leaving themselves way too much to do in a dead easy group to finish 2nd in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think they do, but they usually go there when there is nothing to play for anymore. Injuries is a good point though. No Cazorla, Sanchez and Coquelin will be a big miss, but I'm just thinking that Olympiakos are going to freeze when the lights are on bright.

I'm done predciting with Chelsea. Any result won't be a surprise with us.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All the cool guys are going Europa. So Arsenal will probably bottle it and go through.

Nah seriously they're pretty fucked.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Rumours going around an unplanned board meeting is scheduled at Manchester United... no sources to back this up though so this could just be people making stuff up after the result yesterday.

I thought we looked bright for the first 20 minutes but after that second Wolfsburg goal it just killed our attack and we didn't look like creating anything and our defence was a shambles (was like that all night really).

Second half though we looked much better and played some great stuff going forward and we started playing at a much quicker tempo, which is what we should have been doing in the PSV home game. Mata was linking up well with the forwards but LVG made another brainfart decision by taking him off and bringing on Powell... very odd decision that made zero sense.

Martial was our best threat going forward and he caused the back four problems all game, Memphis got better as the second half went on and Lingard sort of improved but I'd have brought Young on for him in that second half. Basti had another poor game and Fellaini although he was a lot better second half he still wasn't good enough and his starting position made no sense to me. Carrick definitely should have been on from the beginning, just a shame he was pushed back when Smalling picked up that injury. Now it looks like we're without our best defender for the Christmas fixtures, which may be detrimental to our position in the league table now. Knew this would happen though, why we never signed a new centreback is beyond me as we have such a thin squad now with all these injuries. 

Darmian was poor and will now be out for several weeks, Varela had a good game I thought and he defended well, Borthwick-Jackson did well, Blind was alright although caught out a lot of the time and De Gea made some fantastic saves to try and keep us in it (that one after his mistake by running out of his box to win the ball was so brilliant yet so hilarious to watch on the replays).

The players tried so I'll give them that as they went for it. LVG though is entirely to blame for us not qualifying in a easy group and to get 1 point against PSV in the two games is really disappointing. It just shows how vital that PSV home game was and the writing was on the wall when we dropped points in that one. LVG really needs to stop with this negative, cautious, insipid, safe football as fans are now starting to turn and rightfully so with our below par performances and lack of intent in going forward and trying to win games. I'm not on the _"fire LVG"_ bandwagon yet but I don't see him lasting beyond this season... he seems to have reached his peak with us.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Problem with us is our defence. If we didn't have Cech bailing us out, we'd have leaked a lot more goals. Apart from Monreal, our defensive players have been pants this season. And, the reason we're not losing is because Ozil puts it on the platter half-a-dozen times, so somebody ought to take it.

Regardless, I don't think we'll keep a clean sheet. So, the best chance is to outscore Olympiacos. 0-2 or 1-3, or 2-3 - we're through.

We'll probably be fielding:

Cech
Bellerin - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Monreal
Ramsey - Flamini
Walcott - Ozil - Campbell
Giroud​
If Theo and Giroud turn up, we can do it, but our bench is very weak. Chamberlain is an inconsistent player who can be brain-dead at times. Basically, if the first 11 don't do it, we don't have a chance.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

At least the Europa League means we can get Champions League next season without having to get top 4 :mj2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Cech
> Bellerin - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Monreal
> Ramsey - Flamini
> Walcott - Ozil - Campbell
> Giroud​


Flamini? Is this 2015, right? Anytime a CL team inserts FLAMINI in their starting line-up deserves Europa League.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm just glad Villa will be out of this awful Premier League soon. In fact La Liga will probably try to sign the club when it's relegated.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hernández scores......again


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

0-1


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

0-2

Typical Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Piece of cake for Arsenal. Should just listen to me from now on.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ye i hope arsenal get bayern or barca or madrid next round (not salty) .


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Brandon's Christmas Cracker said:


> Arsenal will piss all over the greeks





HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> r u stupid ?


:duck :duck :duck


Don't ever question me again m8


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Brandon's Christmas Cracker said:


> :duck :duck :duck
> 
> 
> Don't ever question me again m8


im sure ill be looking for mistaken predictions on your part in the future m8


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> ye i hope arsenal get bayern or barca or madrid next round (not salty) .


How can they get Bayern in the next round when they were in the same group?

:deanfpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Berlino said:


> How can they get Bayern in the next round when they were in the same group?
> 
> :deanfpalm


scratch that fam, everyone is entitled to a small mistake i believe


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Lopetegui can go suck a donkey dick! From only needing 1 point against Kiev to being demoted to the Europa!

In a fucking crucial game against the weakest Chelsea side in maybe the alst 10 years he goes and makes up a starting XI without a striker!

Jesus fucking Christ how much damage does thig guy need to do to Porto before he´s sacked?

Also correct me if I´m wrong but this is the very first time Casillas is playing in the Europa right?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL even former United players suck. Byebye Neville.
Can't even beat an out of form Lyon who were playing a friendly.
I wonder who will be lucky enough to get fucking Gent.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

United, Porto, Sevilla, Valencia, Leverkusen, that's a lot of quality joining the Europa League.

I'm thinking every group winner is praying to draw Gent next week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rafael showing Neville up. It's 2010 all over again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm looking at PSG, Juventus, Benfica, Roma, PSV and Gent and I am not seeing a win for Chelsea anywhere.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

#SaveUsLittlePea :vangaal


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> I'm looking at PSG, Juventus, Benfica, Roma, PSV and Gent and I am not seeing a win for Chelsea anywhere.


im 100% positive chelsea would advance if matched against benfica,roma,psv or gent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph having an absolute mare :mj4

and has just sealed Chelsea's doom^


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

So happy for Gent, they eally deserve it. As much as I love them as a team, they will probably be easy victims for all the teams they could come up against. I can only really see them doing something against Wolfsburg or an out of form Chelsea team.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Joel said:


> I'm looking at PSG, Juventus, Benfica, Roma, PSV and Gent and I am not seeing a win for Chelsea anywhere.


Benfica has been very hit and miss this season. They are capable of the best and of the worst so you certainly have a shot if you draw them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wait so Gent and Genk are different? :mj

Looked better today, but don't expect us to do anything more in the CL. Nice to make it out of the group as winners though, probably going to be the only bright spot this season.

So Hazard is stuck on 49 goals for Chelsea, and 99 for club... since May. :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Predictions

Arsenal/Madrid
Bayern/Dynamo
Barcelona/PSV
Gent/Benefica
Atletico/PSG
City/Roma
Wolfsburg/Juventus
Zenit/Chelsea


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Roma in the Ro16 with just 6 points. Rudi Garcia, the fraud.:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Porto had 10 after 4 games lol. :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Madrid plz.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bones said:


> Predictions
> 
> Arsenal/Madrid
> Bayern/Dynamo
> ...


gent/benfica and zenit/chelsea cant happen.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Madrid plz.


I like it, now all of a sudden, we are underdogs :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> I like it, now all of a sudden, we are underdogs :lol


nope, it would just be an interesting fixture.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Tiago said:


> Also correct me if I´m wrong but this is the very first time Casillas is playing in the Europa right?


Yes it is. In fact this is his first CL group stage elimination.


As for Madrid I think we have strong possibilities to beat any opponent and advance to the next round but only if the players want to do it otherwise anyone can beat us. Well, with the exception of Gent and Dynamo. :side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> gent/benfica and zenit/chelsea cant happen.


Ahh shit. Swap them around then.

Chelsea/Gent
Zenit/Benefica


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Where are we now? Round of 128 or something?

We through as groups winners tho :mark: 

Europa League :mark:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

For those who know well the draw stuff, When would be the earliest round for a United vs Leverkusen or United vs Fenerbache match?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Arsenal...... :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4 :flair4


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuck I wanted PSG to destroy Zenit for the UEFA coefficient.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Chelsea/PSG becoming the next Arsenal/Barca


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

goodbye arsenal, chelsea, juventus


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Madrid vs Roma would be interesting if it was anyone but Rudi Garcia. Benitez should see Madrid through to the QF (SF if they don't met Bayern) before he is eventually sacked anyway.

Not surprised at the Arse/Barca fixture. Groundhog day is here to stay until Wenger disrupts the continuum by retiring. Another heroic failure, but atleast the games will be good to watch.

We got a kind EL draw against Midtjylland but no doubt van Gaal will find some way to cock it up. Will probably say, "they beat Southampton, so fans need to lower their expectations, we played Nick Powell so look at the positives" or some shit once we lose.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Good matches in EL

leverkusen vs Sporting Lisboa current 1st place in portugal
Villarreal vs Napoli
Fiorentina vs Tottenham
Shaktar vs Schalke
Athletic de Bilbao vs Marseille

One would think that United can beat the danish team and Liverpool would have no problem with current 13th place in bundesliga, but who knows in CL City has the easiest match, Arsenal was out the moment they did the draw,and i just can see Chelsea beating PSG. 

Liverpool and United the hope of english football in Europe


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

PSG are a better side than last year when they knocked out Chelsea with 10 men, and Chelsea have regressed massively.

Madrid will smash Roma.

City deserved a decent draw after winning a tough group and getting curbstomped by Barca for the previous 2 years.

I can't really see anything other than Arsenal taking a real beating at Camp Nou. If they play well they could hold Barca at home though.

Man Utd fans must be kicking themselves seeing Wolfsburg draw Gent.

I expect Atleti and Bayern to get through, the only game I find really difficult to predict is Zenit/Benfica.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kimino said:


> Liverpool and United the hope of english football in Europe


:trips10


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> PSG are a better side than last year when they knocked out Chelsea with 10 men, and Chelsea have regressed massively.
> 
> Madrid will smash Roma.
> 
> ...


Mistake i meant to write i just can't see Chelsea winning against PSG, Arsenal also out for me and City may last 1 or 2 rounds more but, city being city i can't picture them on the final, in fact semifinals would be a surprise. 

Napoli and the one who wins between Porto and Dortmund will be the favorites, United and Liverpool can win it, but right now there are at least 10 teams with a better form right now


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The only consolation is how Barca's midfield and defence isn't as good as Bayern's these days. DAT MSN tho... :frown2:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Defence is not, but the midfield is about the same ballpark.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Who from Bayern gets in the Barca midfield/defence then?

Definitely wouldn't be swapping out any of Pique, Alves, Busquets, Iniesta. I'd take Alba (narrowly) over Alaba as well.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barca system is different so I'm not really sure that's relevant. Boateng has performed better than any CB in Europe over the past 3-4 seasons consistently and would make the Barca defence much better nonetheless. Alaba is by far the best LB in the world (and a top 10-15 player in the world imo; in fact, this will probably be his last season playing LB in full capacity). Don't think it's even close with anybody, especially Marcelo and Alba who are the next best. Lahm over Alves for me because of leadership.

Midfield, I'm not sure. Vidal has been underwhelming since coming to Bayern, and Thiago is injury prone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If I was combining the teams I would probably only put Neuer, Boateng and Thiago in from Bayern.

I feel like you're underselling Alba as well, I'd rate him and Alaba as the clearcut top 2 LB's in world football, maybe i'm a little biased taking Alba but I really rate him as a player. Definitely wouldn't be putting Marcelo anywhere near either of them, total liability against good teams, I would rate players like Gaya and Siquiera, probably Luis as well, above him and that's just considering La Liga.

I love Lahm but Alves has just had an outstanding 2015, he would be the first name I would pick out from the 2 teams after MSN, Busquets and Neuer.

Edit: Just a disclaimer that I would definitely rate Neuer, Lewa and Muller as top 10 footballers in the world, probably Robben too, maybe Costa if he keeps it up.

Edit: Maybe Alonso too after that goal. fucking hell.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Definitely wouldn't be putting Marcelo anywhere near either of them, total liability against good teams, I would rate players like Gaya and *Siquiera*, probably Luis as well, above him and that's just considering La Liga.


Oh man, you're such a homer :lol

Marcelo is BY FAR the best LB in the world offensively, and his not less of a liability than Siquiera is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's no clichy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> Oh man, you're such a homer :lol
> 
> Marcelo is BY FAR the best LB in the world offensively, and his not less of a liability than Siquiera is.


I have a sneaking suspicion that you support Real Madrid.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Vader said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that you support Real Madrid.


Yes, I am, but I'm not saying Marcelo is better than Alaba :eyeroll


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bad move for Bayern and for Juventus, Vidal and Pirlo leaving at the same time was difficult for Juve, and yeah Vidal has been underwhelming in Germany


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Can't take arsenal lightly, but barca should definitely go through to the QF again. The boys should just focusing on dominating and winning our 5th trophy this year, UEFA is 2 months away :serious:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Wrong thread :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So the European competitions are back this week. Big games this week for the Champions League are PSG/Chelsea on the Tuesday and Roma/Real Madrid on the Wednesday - I think PSG will have too much for Chelsea, especially at home. I think Real Madrid will take apart Roma too, we just don't have the capability in defence to be able to contain the likes of Benzema and Ronaldo and the creativity of a Modric or a Rodriguez. 

Regarding the Europa League, you've got some pretty damn good teams in it at this stage. I don't think I could give you a stone wall win from the games. I mean you'd think Dortmund would win at home to Porto but would you put £100 on it? You never know which Man Utd are going to turn up, same with Liverpool away at Augsburg. In fact I'd say the only team I'd probably put my house on would be Sevilla at home to Molde.

I'm looking forward to a week of good action though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hazard is such a disgrace.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Hazard is such a disgrace.


Chelsea should just cut their losses with him. He's clearly got no interest in them anymore and his stats this season say it all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Legitimately was about to post what a useless sack of shit Mikel was... Too right he score after fucking up so massively.

PSG looking like a team that is used to walking over everyone and then being surprised when a real bit of competition arrives.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be so happy if chelsea dump out this shit plastic club with shit fans that play in a shit league.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> I'll be so happy if chelsea dump out this shit plastic club with shit fans that play in a shit league.


I had to double check this said Chelsea not PSG


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Honestly, our squad is a joke. PSG can bring on a Cavani and we have no one to come on and give a spark. The board have really fucked this club.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't see Courtois keeping a clean sheet in the second leg at Stamford Bridge against this PSG team. That Cavani goal pretty much killed their only hopes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought Chelsea would be happy with that. They still have that all important away goal and they still have players capable of causing PSG problems at home, should be a good second leg that's for sure. I see Jonas kept up his impressive goalscoring form this season with his late winner against Zenit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

im sure 100% of chelsea fans would happily accept a 2-1 defeat had you asked them before the game started. I can see the second leg being problematic for PSG.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Theyve lost 3-1 and still comeback to win at the Bridge. Can be done


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bones said:


> Theyve lost 3-1 and still comeback to win at the Bridge. Can be done


That was a very different team. Drogba especially was massive in that campaign. We currently don't have a player who will show up like that. 

Not sure what will happen in the next leg. Its a few weeks away so Terry should be back by then. Ivanovic fell asleep for the Cavani goal. Normally I'd love to tear into him but he hasn't played CB in a while, so eh. Mikel was fucking terrible giving away the foul and then turning to deflect the ball in. At least he scored the equalizer though. Good to have an away goal but this team has been so bad this season I can't really be confident of a good result at the Bridge. 

There's no one to fucking come in and change the game. Pato/Remy/Falcao all unfit or trash. We have youngsters like Kenedy/Traore who show flashes but can we put trust in them to come off the bench in a Champions League game? Going to be really sad not having European football next year. Need a good summer window, or we'll risk falling even more behind while everyone else is improving.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> That was a very different team. Drogba especially was massive in that campaign. We currently don't have a player who will show up like that.
> 
> Not sure what will happen in the next leg. Its a few weeks away so Terry should be back by then. Ivanovic fell asleep for the Cavani goal. Normally I'd love to tear into him but he hasn't played CB in a while, so eh. Mikel was fucking terrible giving away the foul and then turning to deflect the ball in. At least he scored the equalizer though. Good to have an away goal but this team has been so bad this season I can't really be confident of a good result at the Bridge.
> 
> There's no one to fucking come in and change the game. Pato/Remy/Falcao all unfit or trash. We have youngsters like Kenedy/Traore who show flashes but can we put trust in them to come off the bench in a Champions League game? Going to be really sad not having European football next year. Need a good summer window, or we'll risk falling even more behind while everyone else is improving.


I agree, but I am just saying its 2-1 this time rather than 3-1. 1-0 and they are through, or alteast go for 2-1 and force it to ET.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> That was a very different team. Drogba especially was massive in that campaign. We currently don't have a player who will show up like that.


We didn't have Drogba in that campaign. We had BAAAAAAAAAA. Agree with the overall thought though. 2012 isn't repeating because these guys don't share the same mentality as the 2012 guys.

All in all, I was happy to not be embarrassed last night and happy to see that we looked like we could win it a few times. In 3 weeks time I expect it'll be our last CL game for a year and a half and it could very well be our last CL game at the current Stamford Bridge, so I hope the players play with the same spirit again and at least try.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's the 18 man squad traveling to Denmark for tomorrow Europa league game with 

Romero, ddg, love, martial, Jesse, mata, Herrera, schneiderlin, carrick, McNair, blind, smalling, joe Riley, Andreas, will Keane, Weir, Poole & depay 

2 ovbo names missing is Jackson & Rooney. Believe Jackson Isn't carrying any injury as his being "rested" for the FA cup game on Monday? Not sure on logic is in that one but whatever but Rooney one is more interesting as I've not seen anything about him being rested or if his been injured? Doubt he would been dropped as seems like odd time & game drop Rooney I can only think that his injured. Either way I'm more annoyed that Jackson isn't involved then our caption is & now I'm a bit excited about this game cos know Rooney won't be involved in any way. Which says a lot about how bad Rooney is now & that's quite laughable & depressing in multiple different ways all at same time really. 

Ddg 
Love McNair smalling blind 
Carrick Morgan 
Jesse mata depay 
Martial 

Subs - Romero, Riley, Poole, Andreas, Keane, weir & Herrera 

I love if played Keane up top as a 9 or martial like I suggested above but I also be oddly in favour of keeping martial LW & putting depay through middle as a 9 I just wonder if that might help us & him as has pace to go in behind & some best games come through him playing middle & seems like has decent movement & score inside box since doesn't want track back why not leave him up front as furthest forward given us a out ball on the counter? Also depay only in my mind linked up well with 3 players this season that's mata Shaw & martial so why not play him in a side that has at least martial & mata in it attack without Rooney in it & see how he does. Gotta be worth a shot as no way can relying on Rooney from now till may as a main 9 get us going be considered even a decent idea anymore.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

United's squad is depressingly shit these days :cry

Doubt we'll be making it too far in the Europa League.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that squad is a bit of a dogs breakfast tbh

we'll be lucky to scrape a win, calling it now

3049485849 passes for us, maybe 3 shots, 1 goal


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

United doesn't care about Europe League.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not a terrible result for Chelsea but advantage very much with PSG. I think that was about the best they could have hoped for going into it.

Ibra was really impressive and Di Maria was superb in the second half, but PSG look a long way from contenders atm.



The Monster said:


> I'm a bit excited about this game cos know Rooney won't be involved in any way. Which says a lot about how bad Rooney is now & that's quite laughable & depressing in multiple different ways all at same time really.


How much of Man Utd have you watched in 2016?

THE ROON has been excellent in the last couple of months, but no surprise to see the blind hate continuing.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Not a terrible result for Chelsea but advantage very much with PSG. I think that was about the best they could have hoped for going into it.
> 
> Ibra was really impressive and Di Maria was superb in the second half, but PSG look a long way from contenders atm.
> 
> ...


yeah same fans that wanted their team to sell di maria after all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney has been much better since the start of 2016 and if we really wanted to win this competition we'd be taking him with us tbh, he really looks the only guy capable of scoring atm barring Martial's flashes of brilliance


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aaaand he's out for 2 months


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well 2 months out for THE ROON apparently, sure United fans here are rejoicing at the news.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Could he not have just got injured earlier on in the season when he was contributing utterly nothing to the team? At least he's been scoring goals lately, which is something that not many of our players can do. Ah well, see you in April, ROON. I dread to think what league position we shall be in then :cry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all the hate crippled the rooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

it takes him ages to recover from injuries, he won't hit form again till Christmas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

YEAH BOYEEEEE

:bird :bird :bird

I bet he's just drunk again. Also, he has not been excellent in the last two months at all. He's improved and has started scoring against mostly shite teams but he's still pretty average at the best of times. 

We'll miss his finishing abilities but it's a great chance to evaluate the squad without him for a sustained period. Although LVG will probably just stick Fellaini up there.

Seems to be back in time to still fuck England too which is just lovely.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> We didn't have Drogba in that campaign. We had BAAAAAAAAAA. Agree with the overall thought though. 2012 isn't repeating because these guys don't share the same mentality as the 2012 guys.
> 
> All in all, I was happy to not be embarrassed last night and happy to see that we looked like we could win it a few times. In 3 weeks time I expect it'll be our last CL game for a year and a half and it could very well be our last CL game at the current Stamford Bridge, so I hope the players play with the same spirit again and at least try.


Crap, I was thinking of the fixture with Napoli in 2012.

THE ROON dying (for 2 months) for the blasphemous thoughts of United fans. :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I blame @Irish Jet for this unforeseen tragedy. Your hate was too much for #THEROON . 

I also partially blame myself because I've also been moaning about him for the majority of this season too :side:


Fellaini up front until April tho :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Obviously, hope he recovers soon. I suppose Memphis and Herrera will get more chances now, though it is irrelevant who plays under van Gaal as he will be gone by the summer and all players bar Martial and De Gea are shit under him anyway.

By the time Mourinho comes in -- and I am confident he will -- we will have bought a striker, so Rooney will have to fight for his spot in the team. Though Jose loves him too, think Rooney will get his chances under him initially.

Weekday games, Tuesday or Thursday, should be entertaining affairs, I would be all excited for the EL despite dropping from the CL if it were not for van Gaal. With a better manager, we should be aiming to go deep into the competition, but with van Gaal, I expect a painful draw in the first leg and a bore win in the second before an inevitable defeat against the first big team we encounter in the next round. 

Will be watching it, but there's really a monotony about it all now. Hope May comes soon.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seb said:


> Not a terrible result for Chelsea but advantage very much with PSG. I think that was about the best they could have hoped for going into it.
> 
> Ibra was really impressive and Di Maria was superb in the second half, but PSG look a long way from contenders atm.
> 
> ...


He hasn't, he really hasn't. His been better & I admit that I've been surprised by his up turn in form since start of the year but there are times where I watch him even during 2016 & just makes simple mistakes not even on difficult things. To me he struggles with more simple & easier things like passing 5-10 yard to team mate, his touches at times when ball bounces off him are painful to watch, seems knackered by 70min every game I watch him in now I did think it was lvg training cos rest of players also seemed knackered to but not done much intense double training sessions this year yet Rooney to me seems hit the wall sooner then most of our players,, amount times he takes on ball killing our counter attacks, his lack of pace with & without the ball now, physically he isn't as strong as he once was, he drops to deep which natural cos as get older that how it is but doesn't have that pace stretch play in behind anymore but v Sunderland he was behind mata in that 2nd half no team or manager asks there main 9 play that deep that most creative player is furthest forward? Or were was he from August to Dec? How come it took him being dropped v Stoke to wake up again that's questionable mentality in anyone books to me suggest he was comfortable as felt untouchable in the 11 even though that period he was god awful which isn't something wash over nor is just a poor 4 months has had last few years either? 

But i can't help but feel that as a player it cos in decline that's not hate or blind hate either that a natural thing cos having played amount games he has from age he started along with injuries & Rooney reluctance to always rush back from all his injuries (when younger that was god send now his older not smartest ideas) I've kinda had feeling he wouldnt age well as a player for few years now. The signs have have been there since around 2012/2013 however more March 2014 to now where things accelerated in his decline. As a player his peaked & best days long gone & can see his limitations as player now. 

If rooney is scoring goals it's help the team I support & love but his goals this year has been covering up some truly woeful moments Along side that. I praised him no end for Newcastle away, the Swansea home game (great back heel goal) even Derby away recently. Liverpool away got vital goal help us win 0-1 at anfeild which is always nice game to win regardless. But in terms of general play how anyone can hand of heart not watch him & say his been excellent or that his not in Decline? 

I rather he was in 18 of course I would but because lvg messed up in terms not buying enough cover were not very short of options & not happy his hurt for next 2 months I don't wish injury on anyone but as a starter no I don't trust him to deliver the goods on a consistent bases anymore. Tbf I never have even when was younger & better player as always been a streaky player at best of times but when goals fizzle out he struggles & as his got older it takes him more time to reboot his system & get going again even more so after injury lay off. 

I thought he was average v Chelsea & poor v Sunderland which were our last 2 games that isn't hate that just how I see it but before that I happy he was scoring again since turn of the year but doesn't mean he still having great overall games. Even Derby away he scored great goal but how many times did fail control passes or make wrong decision. 

I know the team will miss his finishing in & around the box to me that one area I feel has remained sharp regardless as when he plays on his instinct instant finishing in & around box I have faith hit target/net but in terms of general play he leaves a lot left to be desired. 

Sad thing is I don't enjoy Rooney struggles this season I rather he was in form & playing well as That would mean he was helping us win games again. But I'm fully aware that martial is our best & most important attacker & I would be more crushed if he was out long term as to me his more important to team then Wayne is. In same way I'm pissed Jackson isn't involved cos always fun watch one of your own come through ranks & play well in your team & I want see him be given chances in Europe as help progress young man game even more. 

In case of Rooney being out its shit for him & the team as a whole to & like said I rather in the 18 man team regardless of course but can't change wha hast happened & his injury will mean chances given to someone else & I would like see us keep martial LW & play depay as a 9 just see how that goes with mata 10 & Jesse On rw. Just because think depay has more pace then Rooney does & best game for us in PL was when played as a 9 v Watford & like keep martial on LW so feel that may give us something different in our attack & want see how our attack does without Rooney anyway cos well his 30 now & well need build our next attack & he can't figure into that cos younger players deserve that spot more as the year & season goes on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So you want THE ROON out of the team and Depay starting at 9, and you think Borthwick-Jackson being out is a bigger loss for the squad.

enguin


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seb said:


> So you want Rooney out of the team and Depay starting at 9, and you think Borthwick-Jackson being out is a bigger loss for the squad.
> 
> enguin


Well Jackson being out of team isn't useful at all cos only natural lb we have? Also he was on our better consistent players the last few games how can that not be a lose? Also Jackson helps give natural width & balance down left & has end product to game with some great crosses so yes do feel he plays important part in our few recent good displays & we will miss him for tomorrow game & him having more games in Europe can only help us & him long term with his progression so rightfully annoyed that his been "rested" for this game when his our only lb we have available? That's on poor management of lvg though. 

And If Rooney scoring goals i want him in the main team no matter what 100% but that doesn't mean I can't notice some huge issues & flaws in his game. But when his not scoring goals then the flaws in his game get shown up more cos not being covered up by his goals. Rooney scoring goals + us winning games = my team getting good results that's a win-win. Trust me I'm very happy his been scoring again but not blind notice that hasn't been great for awhile now & whilst we will miss him I want see how team does without Rooney.

But yes I like us try depay as a 9 with Rooney being for next 2 months cos depay has pace to get in behind more then Rooney does & that useful assets if used right? Also without Rooney we lack pen box finisher cos that one Rooney best strengths but when I saw depay play as a 9 v Watford I was impressed with goal & finish that game & he may be able fill in play as a 9 with Rooney being out in that CF role & I don't want martial move to 9 when been best player & attack last few weeks on the LW so why move him?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CBJ is a loss, but THE ROON is the club captain, has had several good performances and match winning goals recently, and is the only number 9 in the squad.

Depay is absolute trash. One of the worst signings of the summer window along with Danilo and Benteke. Can't see him lasting long at United.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seb said:


> CBJ is a loss, but THE ROON is the club captain, has had several good performances and match winning goals recently, and is the only number 9 in the squad.
> 
> Depay is absolute trash. One of the worst signings of the summer window along with Danilo and Benteke. Can't see him lasting long at United.


Not disagreeing with any of that. Especially the Danilo transfer to think he was signed to boot out carvajal of Real Madrid team at rb who's been one most consistent players at Real Madrid the last few years IMO just confuses me every time I see that transfer more & more. Baffling call by Perez also 30m for him even more confusing. Back in summer I saw man Utd fans who wanted him as our rb & annoyed real got their first so early but whenever seen him been utterly crap & yet see why hyped to death like he was last season? 

Rooney been scoring goals but last 2 games we played he didn't & both games he was average to poor & been average to poor more then has been good to excellent all season, Jan 2016 he played well & played well until Chelsea game 2 weeks ago but can't just erase what came before that & not have serious question marks about Rooney overall game & how poor his been since 2013/2014. 

Depay been awful no doubt I've not been impressed at all with him. I expected more from him but that game v Sunderland irked me no end with lack of effort to chase back when lost the ball. But i'm not saying his going become awesome whilst Rooney out nor am I saying glad Rooney out cos depay now comes in as a 9 to save our season which comes to life again now.

But I was suggesting one few games where depay wasn't a shambles was away to Watford where he played as a 9 & that with Rooney being out goes hand in hand with my argument that he may be worth sticking up top for a few games to see how he does as may help attack more cos depay has more pace to stretch In Behind then Rooney does & with Rooney being out we will miss Rooney finishing ability in the box but depay might fill that void cos something he might offer is him being good finisher in the box & whilst at times annoyingly selfish with shots he still looks like wants get shot at goal even when playing crap so still have someone in side that has ability get chances on goal without Rooney being there to do just that.

Tbh that more compliment on Rooney behalf & me having pop at lvg for not having enough cover up top (selling Hernandez anyone?) that any injury to Rooney would leave us having to play a LW in depay through middle. Trying make best of tricky situation & trying put forward idea of giving depay a chance to step up with Rooney out as chances like this don't come around often but on flip side I could said will Keane name here & play him as a 9 as he is a natural CF & he may seize chance with Rooney being unavailable for next 2 months. 

But I'm fully aware we will miss Rooney goals & even though not been impressed with his general play this season. I'm not stupid enough to think that we won't miss Rooney altogether & much rather he in 18 man team as still has something to offer also never wish injury to anyone even my worst enemy as don't hate anyone enough be that kind of person so I do wish Rooney a speedy recovery here. Also this injury might mean his last ever major international tournament has ended by mid Feb which has to suck for him & can't be a nice feeling to have. Sure would like lead England out caption but 2 months with mid April best option for a return plus as someone mentioned how long does take him to regain full fitness so won't see even decent Rooney until May time when our season could be over with anyway & with other England stars returning to injury plus hitting form I can see Roy having make tough decision on if Rooney should go & imagine that very thought might crossed Rooney mind already to.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait for the game tonight, think Real Madrid will give us a right pumping but if we can stay solid early on we may actually keep a cleansheet for all of 10 minutes. I'm sure I will be entertained, either way.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Seb said:


> Depay is absolute trash. One of the worst signings of the summer window along with Danilo and Benteke. Can't see him lasting long at United.


Depay may be trash, but unfortunately Manchester United are absolute trash as well so I guess he belongs here . We should have signed Mahrez dammit :terry1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This madrid-Roma game is horrendous

Absolute dross

enaldo has been gash

Edit: :haha Roma, penaldo tho


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tie over

Also, salah is trash


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Ye it seemed like Madrid was playing at like 20-30 % of their best and still outclassing Roma. Salah is Roma's version of Theo Walcott or Aaron Lennon .


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He's Nani on disco sherbet.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dortmund/Porto
Fiorentina/Tottenham
Villarreal/Napoli
Sporting/Leverkusen

Some decent games tomorrow. Hope they are at the very least entertaining.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Once Ronaldo cuts that ball back on his right side, just know it's going in the back of the net. 


Doesn't score enough away goals though apparently. enaldo


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ronaldo with a stunning strike for his 44th away goal in the CL, which is nine more than away goals than anyone else in CL history. Then again he didn't score in four away games, so that means he's a bottler.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Poverty fixtures. Didn't give a fuck about either. Meanwhile they pit Bayern/Juve and Arsenal/Barca on the same fucking night.

As for the Rooney debate. Fuck him. I'd much rather see Depay/Januzaj/Pereira get chances. The season is dead anyways. I'd rather see if we can see if can get anything out our younger flair players than see Rooney's "improvement" ensure we're fucked well into next season. He's the biggest problem at the club and Van Gaal's unquestionable loyalty to him has cost him his job, as I knew it would. Hope we replace him with IBRA next season, who the Gurdian are reporting wants a move to the PL. It would make a lot of sense. GOD PLZ.

Looking forward to this now. If he replaces Rooney with Fellaini then he's just trolling at this rate. Martial and Depay were actually linking up well at the start of the season. Hope they both play. Doubt we'll see Herrrra, who's only played lole 5 mins since praising Mourinho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Disgusting how Wolves gave up 2 easy goals in the final 10 minutes of the game. They were cruising at 3-0. Draxler was incredible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well utd dont have big games anymore so who better than the swedish flat track bully?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Ibra, Rooney, Basti, Young and possibly Carrick...how many 30+ do we need? Might as well get those Ronaldo bids spamming Perez's inbox then.

If Ibra is a target, it should only be as a luxury buy. No need to make the same mistake as with Schweinsteiger. 

van Gaal's comments on developing youth are strictly overrated. He's not developed attacking players like Wilson, Pereira or Januzaj and not given some players proper chances, especially Pereira. Lingard has got a lot of starts which have been undeserved on occasions. That anti-Brazilian thing, I suppose.

Rather, his reliance on defensive young players like Varela, CBJ and Love is due to the injury crisis. Though he will argue that he trimmed the squad specifically to blood in youth, he clearly didn't expect so many injuries.

Anyway, blooding in youth is different from throwing them into the deep end, ala Nick Powell for Mata in a must win CL game. Even his youth policy is clueless and based on desperation, so that he can claim credit if he accidentally unearths decent talent like CBJ. Would hardly do their careers any good.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd obviously only for Ibra if we're sending Rooney to China. We're already good against big teams, a flat track bully is exactly what we need. Not to mention the "boring" tag would be immediately gone. Guy's box office. I'm convinced if you swapped those two at the start of the season we'd be at the very least competiting for the league.

Ibra has peaked in his 30's. He's genuinely a better player now than when he was 25. I'd give him a one year deal and see what he can do. Let Kane's contract wind down a bit and hope Spurs miss out of the CL in 2017. He's probably the long term target but we'll not get him in the summer.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Ibra has won every title in almost every league, only the champions league title has elude him, if he goes to England, United will no doubt be a candidate for title (Ibra is like a good luck talisman)


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

People really want Ibra, 35 years old in October, as the starting striker for a NEW ManU team? :lol

Also, Varane and CR were great yesterday.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

lol yeah old man Ibra is definitely gonna turn that shower of shit into Champions League contenders


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> lol yeah old man Ibra is definitely gonna turn that shower of shit into Champions League contenders


Sorry if i was not as explicit, but i mean the premiere league title, its not like United are going to play UCL next year.

Unless his knee gives too much trouble, i can see him easily playing at a decent level even with 37 years. Besides who say Ibra is going to be the only striker United can buy? wasnt United going to be the richiest club in the wolrd?. Ibra is a nice short term solution.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd say I look forward to old man Ibra terrorising Newcastle but it's unlikely we'll draw them in the cup.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Would rather have Harry Kane but I suppose a near 35 year old will do :mj2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

De Gea of all players injured, ffs. Guess his arms broke from the weight of carrying van Gaal's rear end for 18 months.

Romero in goal, this could be both hilarious and painful.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sliver C said:


> Ibra, Rooney, Basti, Young and possibly Carrick...how many 30+ do we need? Might as well get those Ronaldo bids spamming Perez's inbox then.


If Ronaldo is available, there should be bids spamming RM's inbox regardless. He's far better than anyone in the whole United squad.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

^^'Course, that was the point.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Depay is a fat fuck

Edit: that's a top save from romero


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

De Gea :mj2

If we weren't fucked already...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good lad Memphis


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MEMPHIS

That defending on their one on one. :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Spurs gol


Edit: charlton have equalised:mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shoot Carrick the useless cunt.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Comical game, can't stop laughing. Memphis is a European flat track bully, first Brugge and now this clumsy goal.

EDIT: 1-1. Make that a tragedy now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this Manchester United level in Europe?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I legit burst out laughing when one long ball put them two on one with the keeper.

I wouldn't tolerate such bullshit in five a side.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

SERGIO


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

This is not Herrera's natural position. That, combined with prolonged bench warming and bad management has turned him to shit. 

What must Pereira do to get a game? He will leave the club to become the next Pogba, a casualty of the van Gaal era.

Romero MOTM and Midtjylland fearlessly going toe to toe with United proves that the club is in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mata is a useless cunt


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mata deserves to die.

At least 6 of these players should never play for the club again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SLAYED BY THE MIGHTY MIDTJYLLAND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA







HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I want a third tbh.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

A new low might get him sacked, but perhaps he will get a contract extension for that away goal.

Schneiderlin for Herrera at 1-1, 2 DMs against M'land, genius tactics in Ed's words.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe Mitdjylland has more chances to score a third to be honest.

They're playing, they are toying with United!. If the board has some decency left on them, they should sack this fool

Edit: Villarreal beating 1-0 Napoli in spain


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This is Villa levels of DISGRACEFULNESS. 

Look at what happens when Rooney doesn't play guys. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Comfortably the worst United side I've seen in my lifetime.

Hopefully China buy them all. 

Van Gaal should just retire on the spot.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

If van gaal isn't sacked after this I don't know what it would take...


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

FC Midtjylland - no game in two months, one win in ten before that, and lost 9-1 on aggregate to Napoli in the group stages


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Porto got binned.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Goku said:


> Porto got binned.


I expected them to do worse, Layun was playing CB


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

We lost to a squad with a combined value of €21,45 that hadn't played competitively in two months but it's okay. Mr. Philoshophy just needs some more time :mj4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Valencia 4-0 up already :lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

If they lose to Shrewsbury and Midtjylland at home, it'll surely be the end for him. Should probably stall out on that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Van Gaal out, Neville in :mj


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Valencia's Santi Mina has 2 goals and 2 assists against Rapid Vienna, and it's been 30 mins.

+1 more assist.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

5-0:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hahaha GOAT Neville, nah awful from rapid

Leverkusen is playing well against Sporting without Chicharito.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700412976541671425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700418063347404800


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

For those who believe that this sudden change is on "Gary Neville", no its his new assistant Ayestaran was coaching in Mexico before Valencia called him to help Gary


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

kimino said:


> For those who believe that this sudden change is on "Gary Neville", no its his new assistant Ayestaran was coaching in Mexico before Valencia called him to help Gary


He does fast fucking work then, he only got the job sat night :lol


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> He does fast fucking work then, he only got the job sat night :lol


Well, its easy to upgrade the "everyone win against" Valencia.

http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2016/02/16/ayestaran-mariscal-campo/286565.html

He is the one who has been directing the training season ever since monday.

Apparently they want to try a kind of Ferguson-Queiroz duo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao at our fans. Great stuff. They paid £71 to watch that shite. 

GAZ NEVILLE 

:mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Newdepths for United :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

it does appear that la liga teams are once again shitting on everyone.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't even know what to say about United anymore :mj2

Hopefully we just finish 7th because I'm really not interested in Europa League next year.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

6-0 to Valencia


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pako, erm I mean Gary, working his magic at Valencia :side:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

The only bad thing about today results, is that a Leverkusen/Fenerbache vs United is less probable right now


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

United fans delighted that THE ROON is injured and they then lose to Midtjylland :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> United fans delighted that THE ROON is injured and they then lose to Midtjylland :lmao


I also found funny that some United fans, were claiming that winning the EL would be the "easier" way of playing UCL next year, teams like Porto, Dotmund, Sevillla, Napoli, Villarreal, Sevilla, Bilbao, Midtjylland well more than 10 teams have more posibilities of winning it


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

United losing to a team whose name is basically one of those "fuck it, throw all the tiles in the air and see how they land" moments during scrabble with the in-laws. Giggsy's sitting fourteen beers deep in the corner and someone's decided it's time to stick on Wii Sport already. This is your 2016 Manchester United fitba club belated Valentine's Day celebration. 

Big Louie's havin a party, bring yer vodka and yer charlie!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> I also found funny that some United fans, were claiming that winning the EL would be the "easier" way of playing UCL next year


Not sure any United fan was delusional enough to think they had any chance in this comp.

It'll probably be a Spanish team yet again, they went 11-0 in goals and won all 4 games tonight. Dortmund would be my other choice.

Stunning strike from Adruiz in the Bielsa derby https://streamable.com/sltc what a player he still is.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Not sure any United fan was delusional enough to think they had any chance in this comp.
> 
> It'll probably be a Spanish team yet again, they went 10-0 in goals and won all 3 games tonight.
> 
> Stunning strike from Adruiz in the Bielsa derby https://streamable.com/sltc what a player he still is.



Before this game, when they got their las victory, i believe it was against Stoke, a lot of fans in redcafe thought that it was more plausible to win EL than finish 4th, either they underrate Spain and Italy (and maybe danish lol) teams, or they overrate EPL a lot


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Not sure any United fan was delusional enough to think they had any chance in this comp.
> 
> It'll probably be a Spanish team yet again, they went 11-0 in goals and won all 4 games tonight. Dortmund would be my other choice.
> 
> Stunning strike from Adruiz in the Bielsa derby https://streamable.com/sltc what a player he still is.


Do you think Tottenham have a chance? I am expecting them to make it far.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Stunning strike from Adruiz in the Bielsa derby https://streamable.com/sltc what a player he still is.


Not still, but he seems like he's getting better every year, I've been watching him play for more than decade now and I can tell you he was an average player on his tweenties, but three years ago he caught fire and here we are, if Del Bosque was a real coach, he'd be a lock for the Eurocup.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah Adruiz has been a boss pretty much since Llorente left. I'd have him in the Spain squad over Alcacer who is another good player but fills a similar roll.



Rugrat said:


> Do you think Tottenham have a chance? I am expecting them to make it far.


They would probably be my next bet but can't see them getting past Sevilla, Villareal and Dortmund. They're capable of beating these teams but I can't see them getting past all of them. Bilbao I can't see winning it but they will also be tough for anyone because they are formidable at home. I have no clue on how to judge Valencia.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> United losing to a team whose name is basically one of those "fuck it, throw all the tiles in the air and see how they land" moments during scrabble with the in-laws. Giggsy's sitting fourteen beers deep in the corner and someone's decided it's time to stick on Wii Sport already. This is your 2016 Manchester United fitba club belated Valentine's Day celebration.
> 
> Big Louie's havin a party, bring yer vodka and yer charlie!


Poetry.

Going to have to sig it.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Yeah Adruiz has been a boss pretty much since Llorente left. I'd have him in the Spain squad over Alcacer who is another good player but fills a similar roll.
> 
> 
> 
> They would probably be my next bet but can't see them getting past Sevilla, Villareal and Dortmund. They're capable of beating these teams but I can't see them getting past all of them. Bilbao I can't see winning it but they will also be tough for anyone because they are formidable at home. I have no clue on how to judge Valencia.


My ranking for contenders is

1.-Dortmund
2.-Sevilla
3.-Leverkusen
4.-Villarreal/Napoli ( Villarreal would be a serious contender if they eliminate Napoli)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Manchester United are dead :mj2

This so called 'rebuilding phase' has been going on for 3 years, hundreds of millions have been spent and we are worse than ever :no:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

united_07 said:


> If van gaal isn't sacked after this I don't know what it would take...


Waiting to get dumped out of the cups, and when 4th is mathematically impossible. So at the end of April, when there's nothing to play for anymore, we give Giggs a few game run and the cycle begins anew.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Aduriz is my hero in life.

Villareal were my pick to win it from the start, I thought they would last season. If they beat Napoli I'd make them favourites. Great club. Aside from the injury hit relegation campaign they always seem to produce great teams who play good football, despite losing a lot of players. Dortmund are looking pretty dangerous too. Not sure Spurs will take it seriously enough.

Honestly Mourinho should probably be looking elsewhere. He's probably going to lose De Gea which will leave him with Shaw, Martial and about 25 wasters. The job is looking like a disaster waiting to happen, even with a lot of financial backing there's almost nothing to build on. Everton genuinely look more appealing right now.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

DeeGuy said:


> Manchester United are dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poch rebuilds. van Gaal destroys. Stoichkov was right. This is no rebuild, I'd happily take Rodgers or even Moyes as interim manager at this point.

However, it's not as bad as it looks. The 250 mil spent does have potential- Herrera, Shaw, Darmian and Memphis could do well under a better manager. Rojo might be sold, but Blind is an excellent squad player, he might be content to stay.

van Gaal is an appalling manager. Tactically clueless, unable to motivate players, horrendous man management. He has a bad eye in the transfer market too - seems like his signings were based on his experience from working with valdes and basti or just based on performances in the world cup (Rojo), or just Dutch players. At 64, his scouting abilities are gone. 

He wanted to play Jones ahead of Smalling, encouraged Woodward to go on a wild goose chase for Muller just because the latter had come through his management at Bayern. He criticises Basti for not showing his Bayern form when that was 5 years ago.

His only ability is to pull the wool over everyone's eyes. The bad performances of last season were passed off as "rebuilding", buttering up the fans to keep them on his side and thinking them as immature, rehearsed antics with the press to save his job.

Seems like Woodward was the perfect patsy. van Gaal has been given a free run at OT, it's literally been like he owned the club for 18 months. Don't like Di Maria? Fine, sell him immediately for a hit on van Gaal's orders without even trying an arm-around-the-shoulder thing. Another club would have questioned why a manager is giving up on a WC player just because he didn't like the City. Letting a lunatic run loose in the asylum.

The recent rumors about a DoF shows that Woodward has come to his senses that all managers are not SAF. The club has been taken for a ride.

Regarding Mourinho, he's desperate for some agreement to be reached. He wants the job, and that's why Mendes has spun his Inter visit as though it's a rival for his services. Think we will get him, Inter could be interested, but it will only be in the summer if Mancini fails to get them CL, still every chance they can get that 3rd spot. And by summer, we will definitely be in for him anyway.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it's every bit as bad as it looks.

Memphis may perform under a new manager. He may not. Van Gaal was supposed to be the father figure to this guy and had got the best out of him before. He definitely has the talent and the goal should help him but he's been so poor. His attitude is seriously questionable too, Mourinho wouldn't tolerate his inability to track/defend.

Herrera is playing his way out of the club with every game he plays and Darmian has been mediocre at the best of times. Offers nothing going forward and has been brutalized by quick, tricky wingers. Honestly wouldn't be surprised if Mourinho prefers Valencia. Smalling was brilliant in the first few months but has recently reverted to the inconsistent, clumsy mess he looked in previous years. Jones and Rojo are crocks and I wouldn't be shocked if one or both are binned.

The squad is in a shocking state. Shaw, Smalling Schneiderlin and Martial will be first teamers next season. Absolutely no other senior players are assured of even being at club. Mourinho often has unconventional views on players as we seen at Chelsea. The sooner he gets rid of that coward Mata the better. He's such a fraud. We have far too many slow, pedestrians through tbe middle. We need some athleticism in the team


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we're so bad, I can't even watch anymore, at all :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if only there were people who could've seen it coming from a mile away :duck


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Memphis may perform under a new manager. He may not. Van Gaal was supposed to be the father figure to this guy and had got the best out of him before. He definitely has the talent and the goal should help him but he's been so poor. His attitude is seriously questionable too, Mourinho wouldn't tolerate his inability to track/defend.
> 
> Herrera is playing his way out of the club with every game he plays and Darmian has been mediocre at the best of times. Offers nothing going forward and has been brutalized by quick, tricky wingers. Honestly wouldn't be surprised if Mourinho prefers Valencia. Smalling was brilliant in the first few months but has recently reverted to the inconsistent, clumsy mess he looked in previous years. Jones and Rojo are crocks and I wouldn't be shocked if one or both are binned.


Herrera is an excellent #8 and he should probably do well under Mou. He is up to putting in a defensive shift, but partnering him with one of Morgan or Carrick is a criminal waste of his talents. I have the feeling he's downed tools and waiting for the next manager, for now he has no intention to leave the club unless van Gaal stays.

Darmian may or may not be good enough as a regular starter, but if we buy a RB, he can be a good back up, I reckon he will do well in the domestic cups and perhaps develop.

Same for Mata, who basically has one great game now and then among a string of average to rubbish performances. I never rated Mata as one for the Premier League, he's got Serie A written all over him. But though everyone would expect Jose to sell him, it's possible he buys a good #10 and keeps Mata as a luxury back-up, which wouldn't be bad. Imagine having an Ozil-esque player as a starter and being able to sub him with Mata in case of injury or temporary loss of form, that would be good depth.

Anyway, summer spending will have to be shrewd with no CL.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

A bit late but I'll offer my thoughts on last nights game - I was so freaking bored watching us! However, that's been the story of the season! It was like watching a bunch of players who have never met one another and just decided to form a team at last minute as too many of the better players who swore they would be available dropped out at the last second. No organisation, absolutely overrun in midfield, once again no creativity or chances created except the goal and Lingard chance, sloppy passing and moving once again at a snails pace. I would love to know what the players practise at training as when it comes to the crucial moment of game day they all look clueless and devoid of all confidence. LVG has drained the creativity and the joy out of all of the players, they just don't enjoy playing for the club and that's all down to him and his exceedingly poor man-management.

Take Memphis for example, he showed some promise at the start of the season but was constantly being shifted in all 4 positions up front. He was then dropped for ages and then came back and had his best game against Watford where he played up front and showed good link-up play with Lingard and scored a good goal. Next game, he's shifted to the left to accommodate THE ROON in the middle and once again he plays poorly and is dropped again. His attitude has been very poor and he shows no commitment to tracking back but you can see a lot of his confidence has gone during games and that is down to the way LVG has handled him.

Look at Herrera, he was one of our bright sparks last season and excelled in a midfield 3 of him, Carrick and Fellaini. He then gets shifted about this season; playing in a midfield two, playing behind the striker and playing on the right of midfield/on the wing and then for no good reason he then gets dropped. He didn't have a bad start to the season but since being dropped for a long period, when he has returned to the first XI it is to no surprise his form has completely dropped and he's been a victim of sloppiness. I wouldn't be surprised if he leaves next season but I hope he doesn't as he's a fantastic little player. I can't believe some United fans say he's overrated and is average at best. He just needs to be cemented in the team and to be played in one position that he prefers, not shifted about and then dropped for no genuine reason.

The only players LVG has improved under his reign has been Ashley Young, who was fantastic last season and you can to some extent put Smalling in that list although his form has dropped since Christmas and he's looked like his old clumsy self. Shaw was also brilliant start of this season before the terrible injury but LVG can't take credit for that as Shaw showed promise at Southampton. Other than the two mentioned I can't think of anyone else who has improved, I can pretty much make a Christmas List of players who have gone downhill under him.

When LVG is gone I'm going to throw a huge going away party. It's going to be like that scene from South Park, where Kyle moves and Cartman throws a going away party for Kyle but invites everyone except for Kyle. I am going to be overjoyed when he and his PHILOSOPHY have gone as I'm fed up of his excuses, his poor tactics, awful substitutions (that happened again last night), dreadful system, inept decision-making, his recent defeatist attitude and overall his abysmal record. When LVG is gone I'm going to be soooooooo happy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03k008m

PLEASE BABY JESUS AND ALLAH, ALL OF THE GODS PLZ


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03k008m
> 
> PLEASE BABY JESUS AND ALLAH, ALL OF THE GODS PLZ


Can we throw in Mata as well? No extra cost!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sliver C said:


> Herrera is an excellent #8 and he should probably do well under Mou. He is up to putting in a defensive shift, but partnering him with one of Morgan or Carrick is a criminal waste of his talents.


I'm not really sure what you mean by this. #8 in the traditional sense of box-to-box, more attacking minded centre mid? If so, what sort of partner should he be put with if not one of the two best defensive midfielders in the squad? Is that a criticism of the system (do you think he should play in a midfield three?) or do you just flat out not think either Carrick or Schneiderlin are good enough holding midfielders to play alongside him and that you should spend £30 million on yet another player of that ilk? Or do you think Schweinsteiger still has the legs for it?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Sliver C said:
> 
> 
> > Herrera is an excellent #8 and he should probably do well under Mou. He is up to putting in a defensive shift, but partnering him with one of Morgan or Carrick is a criminal waste of his talents.
> ...


It's the system. I think he should play in a 4-3-3 alongside an attacking minded mid with one of Morgan or Carrick holding. Wouldn't be out of order to see how a trio of Morgan-Pereira-Herrera works out.

If not, atleast give him a consistent run as a #10 in the 4-2-3-1. He is less effective there but still quite potent and could perhaps grow into the role if given a string of games. Sure looked much better than Mata when he played that role, despite the fact that everyone wanted Mata there as though he would tear up the league in that position.

I don't want to see him paired up with a defensive mid. When I saw the line-up yesterday, his inclusion did not really excite me as I knew he would be shit there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*China is a beautiful place if we manage to rob them for stupid money for Rooney. Could so happen too. Sod Mata off there too.

The squad isn't as bad as some are making out. A lot of players need bringing in though but it's also the same issues season after season now. We'll be fine for a keeper. De Gea probably stays another season now or we end up with Navas who's still young in goalkeeper years anyway and a top 5 keeper in his own right currently. Need a RB. Darmian doesn't look good enough but I don't like judging Van Gaal signings because it wouldn't shock me for some of them to turn into totally different players under a different manager. Regardless we need another anyway. I mean at least we tried to get Debuchy in on loan I suppose which is better than LOVE AND VARELA. Rest of the defence is fine. CBJ should be a first teamer going forward as Shaw's deputy. No need for Rojo now with CBJ and McNair. The rest of the team is a mess though. I'd honestly look at putting Blind back at CM when Jones is fit. Or give McNair some more starting time. Carrick is done and Fellaini will just never cut it. I think Morgan has been fine but he needs a creative partner. Basti isn't the solution and he hasn't even been much of short term solution. Herrera has generally been better as a #10 too. Creative CM from deep is still a must. Wingers are a must. Young is still good but as a reserve. Same for Lingard. Memphis deserves a shot under a new manager, especially for the money we paid and he does have great raw talent. It won't happen under Van Gaal but he could still be a great asset imo. Two top quality wingers for either side are a must. We should be all over Bolasie imo. Probably be able to get him in for less than what we could sell Mata for too. A world class #10 is a must too. Herrera is great but there's better out there. Herrera would still get plenty of time as the CM/CAM reserve anyway. Gotze probably wants out. He'll do. Surely at least one of those Bayern attacking players will leave in the summer. Need a top quality striker too. I mean it's less of a priority than the 3 behind because we at least have Martial but we should be breaking the bank for Kane or Lukaku. Sod this Cavani/Ibra/Higauin shit. Break the bank for one those two and it's guaranteed success. 

So top top quality at CM/RW/LW/CF. We're spending £200m on nothing anyway, just go all out on proven commodities. At least we're in a good position to make a lot back on sales. Rooney will still get a giant fee from some bozo and Mata and Fellaini would probably pay for one elite midfielder. De Gea sale (either this season or next) will make a massive profit too unless we somehow forget how many great keepers are out there at smaller clubs that won't command most of the De Gea sale like Spurs will. Then offload Rojo and Januzaj who aren't needed/good enough and that's another nice set of earners. It's all dependent on someone moving Rooney on though. If that doesn't happen then no other striker comes in and one less winger with Martial being forced to play out wide still. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Real will definitely come in hard for De Gea in the summer, if for no reason other than to make up for FaxGate. 

I had something else to say but then I just kept staring at that sig and lost my train of Christmas dinner in July and tits and tits.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The only reason I said this summer or next is because of the suspended transfer ban. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think De Gea is definitely gone. They would have denied that clause if it didn't exist in the new contract. 

I'd agree with Seabs on the breakdown of the squad and what's generally needed. RB, CB, CM, RW and a Striker - All pretty much a must have. A guy like Gotze would be perfect but not sure how realistic it would be. More likely they'll move on some of the older guys. I'm not sure Kane will be possible this summer - Not while Spurs are in the CL and we aren't. They can break their wage structure for him, have built a great team around him and he's adored by their fans. Really no reason to leave for United right now. Now if we got back in the CL, especially at their expense and established ourselves again as a force, then it might be different. I think that would be the logic behind Ibra, on basically a one year rental before he joins up with Beckham, who can throw in a good word. He's also another enemy of Pep. The subtext is insane. Aurier actually emerges as a great option as a RB now that he's fallen out with Blanc, but it would be one or the other with him and Ibra. 

Agreed that you can't be too harsh on the players under LVG but I would have thought that if any player would deserve a chance under a new coach it would be Januzaj, considering how he was considered one of the best prospects in Europe before LVG arrived and was arguably our best outfield player under Moyes. I know he might have attitude problems but I still think he's a great talent and it would be stupid to give up on him. Been following his progress since underage level and still believe in the guy. Would put him in the same boat as Depay. 

Bolasie would be awesome entertainment. His end product is still pretty hit and miss but he's going to be seriously in demand this summer, especially as Palace look hopeless without him. Always rated him. It may be concerning that his buddy completely flopped with us, doubt he'll be talking us up.

I have a feeling we'll overpay big time on Mahrez. I see Jose liking him a lot. He tore Chelsea a new one in his last game.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03k008m
> 
> PLEASE BABY JESUS AND ALLAH, ALL OF THE GODS PLZ


Not this piece of shit again. Sam Luckhurst:

"Will Harry Kane or Romelu Lukaku cut the mustard as far as the sponsors are concerned? *No they won't.*"

unkout



DeeGuy said:


> Can we throw in Mata as well? No extra cost!


Give Mata another season, if he's not cutting it, drop him, and out. But really he needs to be surrounded by better players, and not just a "philosophy".


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mata has been horseshit besides the odd game. I'd rather we didn't accommodate him. Seems like a nice guy though so hopefully we don't hound him out if Mourinho does arrive.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He's gonna track back to the Championship under Mourinho :mj2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuchel didn't do much with Januzaj either and he's been doing great with Weigl, Ginter, Pulisic etc.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

The problem is that for a club with the prestige of Manchester United, they just have 1 WC player and sadly its DDG


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> Tuchel didn't do much with Januzaj either and he's been doing great with Weigl, Ginter, Pulisic etc.


Do you think City will go for Weigl? Seems like Pep's kind of player.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Do you think City will go for Weigl? Seems like Pep's kind of player.


Pep has praised him before and he will want a player capable of playing in a single pivot, so they may try. I don't see Dortmund selling him this soon, however.

Is Sergi Samper a possibility?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> Pep has praised him before and he will want a player capable of playing in a single pivot, so they may try. I don't see Dortmund selling him this soon, however.
> 
> Is Sergi Samper a possibility?


Don't think so, if he leaves it will be for regular football, which he won't get at City.

Then again, he's probably already better than Delph.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

delph is already our 2nd best mid so watch your mouth.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GAZDIOLA WITH THREE IN A ROW

Santa Mina looks a very good player. 3 goals and 3 assists in the space of a week.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Ye enough with the europa league poverty for now. Big matches tomorrow, fully expecting Bayern and Barca to win.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Arsenal better pepper that angus for tomorrow 

Expecting 4-0


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't stop Suarez over two legs. Best player in the world right now.

1-3. Arsenal will need Cech, Ozil and Sanchez at their very best to stand a chance.

So fucking annoying that it's on the same time as Juve-Bayern when they're 2 of the 3 actually interesting matchups. So many poverty fixtures on show as well. Fancy Bayern to be too strong.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was a lovely lovely goal from Barcelona.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EMBARRASSING from Arsenal, they looked very dangerous going forward yet chose to sit back for the majority of the game, which worked well for the first 40 minutes but after that they crumbled and looked totally outclassed in their own ground. They had a few chances but Barca missed four absolute sitters between Suarez and Neymar. Clearly didn't learn from the other teams who have beaten Barca this season. They had to win here to have any chance in the tie, not let Barca have all of the ball, sit back, and wait for the inevitable Barca goal. This isn't Tata's Barca, you can't play for a 0-0.

Pique deliberately getting booked right after the second goal so he can get his suspension out the way at the Camp Nou ique2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea wish we didnt get equalised guys, but i guess 2-2 is fine. Easy qualification easy life for Barca.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Gutsy performance from Juve players


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I fear what Barcelona would do to United, good thing we're in the Europa League


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Flamini coming on and his first move is to give away a penalty. :mj4

Arsenal about to go out in the Rd of 16 6 years straight. Is there anything more certain than this at this point?

Was going to say that we will very likely get a Bayern/Barca final but Juventus heroics so :woo


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey now Rockhead, lets not forget Arsenal have gotten out of the group stages so frequently - it's such an honour. What a great achievement. It's almost like winning the competition. #teamwenger


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

PSV vs Atletico Madrid looks like an even match on paper. Dutch clubs are fucking underdogs but #basedcholo will guide his team to a hard earned win.

On the other hand anyone else expect ManShitty choke to a team whose country got partially annexed to Mother Russia?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

manshitty, that's clever


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Didn't watch it, as I had only one workday to take off this week after late night football and decided to torment myself by choosing to reserve it for Midtjylland at OT. Crazy decision, but I figured that if I had a choice, I can watch the second legs for both games as opposed to the first and not miss van Gaal messing it up on Friday (as per the time here) as well. 

Judging from the match reports, seems like Arsenal played well for 45 minutes before the usual bottle job. Wenger missed the plot by not going for Schneiderlin, Flamini is not good enough. 1-0 to Barca might have been a slightly fairer and more acceptable result for their fans as it would give them a fool's hope for the second leg, though it would still be an uphill task at Camp Nou. Conceding a pen at home to Barca should be frustrating. Not even a heroic failure this time, just a failure is likely.

Complete contrast to how Juve handled a similar situation, balls of steel. Up against arguably the 2nd best team in the CL, trailing by 2 and clawing their way back into the tie. Can't ever write them off, even if Bayern have a massive advantage. 

Dybala's been linked to United. Can only dream of that happening.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Conceding two like that was bitterly disappointing, especially as we were walking it prior to that. Mistakes from Kimmich for both goals, but he played with confidence, which is impressive for a 21 year old CM playing CB. Perhaps Benatia should've come on for him and not Bernat who was having a good game. Referee Martin Atkinson is dogshit.

Would've taken a 2-2 draw before the game but the way it panned out, we should've held on (and perhaps finished one of our other chances). Juve will get destroyed at the Allianz, so guess it's okay.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty depressing night of football. The gulf in class between the Barca/Juve and arguably the best teams Italy and England have to offer was just insane. You can actually forget how good Bayern are, just unbelievable levels of dominance in the first half in particular. That said I think Juve will be better off at the Allianz, especially with a back 3. Don't see them going through though.

There's a serious divide developing between the elite 3/4 clubs and the tier after that and it seems to be getting worse every year - With only Atletico really punching above their weight. Shame Dortmund didn't qualify as they'd have been interesting to watch at this level. City have a chance to get closer next year but they'll be destroyed by Barca/Bayern or even Madrid if they meet in this CL. They just have a monopoly on all the best talent and they have the best domestic players by a long way. It will be like this for a while. Until CHINA.

I'm not sure it mattered how Arsenal approached it. They're far too timid in front of goal anyways. Oxlade Chamberlain is a disgrace. Worst end product of all the times. Ramsey worked hard but looked out of his depth. Big Game Danny Welbeck was GOAT though, should start at the Nou Camp. 

Wenger should genuinely be sacked on the spot for bringing Flamini on when 0-1 down to Barcelona.



> Judging from the match reports, seems like Arsenal played well for 45 minutes before the usual bottle job. Wenger missed the plot by not going for Schneiderlin, Flamini is not good enough. 1-0 to Barca might have been a slightly fairer and more acceptable result for their fans as it would give them a fool's hope for the second leg, though it would still be an uphill task at Camp Nou. Conceding a pen at home to Barca should be frustrating. Not even a heroic failure this time, just a failure is likely.


I haven't given up on him by any stretch, but Schneiderlin has been one of the flops of the season.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Under van Gaal, of course he flopped. I think he will be better under a new manager. Either way, Wenger is holding back this Arsenal team. Out of all the English sides, Arsenal are actually in the best shape to progress deep into the competition with some smart management.

This Real-Barca-Bayern domination is one of the reasons I like the EL so much. Honestly want us to cement 5th or 6th spot if we can't get 4th this season. With a good manager, we play the kids in the opening stages against the minnows, and then take the competition seriously when we come up against the Spanish and Italian teams.

Winning the EL would be a great achievement. Don't get why so many fans prefer 7th place and no European football as opposed to the EL, who doesn't enjoy thumping the minnows (as should happen) and entertaining games against the likes of Sevilla, Villarreal, Lazio, Bayer, etc.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Not everything is Van Gaal's fault. Some of the players have just played shit. It'd be a real treat if that was accepted by some fans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

youre shit and you accept it


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

"This Real-Barca-Bayern domination is one of the reasons I like the EL so much"

Edited: Where is this Real Madrid domination?, if you talk about dominance over the years then only Barcelona can say that it has dominated UCL, i still remember when Lyon kicked out Madrid, Bayern not yet.

Barca vs Juve, Madrid vs Atletico, Bayern vs Dortmund, Chelsea vs Bayern, Barca vs United, United vs Chelsea, Liverpool vs Milan.

If you talk about this current year dominance, then you need to remember that PSG almost eliminated Barca last year, that if Porto had a big chance against Bayern after the first match, and that teams like City and Atletico are teams to be considered.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Vader said:


> Not everything is Van Gaal's fault. Some of the players have just played shit. It'd be a real treat if that was accepted by some fans.


I accept this, but I also think some of this does still ultimately fall at LVG's feet.

I forget the exact match, but earlier this season Fellaini was stood 5 yards from goal, one v one with the keeper, nobody in a better position. He stopped, dead in tracks, to look around for someone to pass to. He got scuppered and the ball taken from him, because he didn't want to shoot/score from a position that LVG didn't authorise.

It is this type of "philosophy" which has hindered many players performances this season, and last. Granted, Fellaini will never be a world beater, but you get my point. Our squad is currently confused as to whether to play football, or play LVG's game of possession. This has resulted in disjointed performances and players not on the same wavelength.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz said:


> youre shit and you accept it



Do you say this to your gf during sex?

Don't really care about today's games. A City loss would be pretty lel though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kimino said:


> "This Real-Barca-Bayern domination is one of the reasons I like the EL so much"
> 
> With the current quality of EPL?, Then Eredivise is far more entertaining, EPL fans had always the excuse of their competitivity, but is no fun if everyone had as shot because nobody win


ye cool story but he means *e*uropa *l*eague


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> ye cool story but he means *e*uropa *l*eague


Oh sorry about that i thought he said EPL, still doesnt change the fact that he is comparing UCL to EL, which still is absurd, is the same thing as UCL the only difference is that contenders for the title are different each year since they are UCL rejects.
@thread Hope PSV can win, Guardado is back and Moreno as a defender has almost the same goals as Rooney


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How did PSG almost knock out Barca last year? They lost both legs comfortably and 5-1 on aggregate


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dynamo shitev imo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

All this champions league talk, meanwhile LVG is trying to get the players horny to face fellow Europa League jobbers :mj2

Dark days indeed.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont know how the fuck that trash team advanced to be honest, aguero on his day is magic, im sure even city cant fuck up a 1-3 lead so it does look like kiz will be providing us with his expert australian football analysis in this thread for a while longer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they advanced cos they won enough games to finish 2nd in their group m8


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Aren't Ukranian teams generally shit in the KO rounds because their league is off during that time, so there's not really a competent level of match form?

That's why City won. :mj

Also Yaya should get another year for his goal.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

City vs Bayern in QF, City progressing to SF at Pep's expense would be banterous.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> City vs Bayern in QF, City progressing to SF at Pep's expense would be banterous.


- ah, the sweet dreams united fans are left with.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man City are the first English team to win the first leg of a CL knockout tie since 2012, with the previous one being Chelsea/Barca.


English football is back


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Apparently Smalling is out tonight too. He's been shit lately but fucking hell, our back four tonight is going to be hilarious.

Rojo and Valencia are back in training and might feature. Van Gaal shouldn't really give a fuck so don't know he wouldn't just start them. Valencia's our best RB.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Goku said:


> - ah, the sweet dreams united fans are left with.


will we still love each other even if we are drawn against one another?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If you love each other now that is?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Vader said:


> If you love each other now that is?


stop trying to drive a wedge between us


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> will we still love each other even if we are drawn against one another?


is only fitba


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rekt :gameover


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Smalling and jackson not in the squad :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Varela, Carrick, Blind, Riley - The Man United back four.

Unbelievable.

Van Gaal's team selections make zero fucking sense.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

that back 4 :haha


we're going to lose

arsenal to avenge 8-2 on sunday aswell


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Epic Back 4. Sums up our fail of a season perfectly.

Was expecting Carrick as CB though. Still, if we don't play like a pub team, I think we can get the job done tonight even with this cruel joke of a defense.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

our entire medical staff have needed shooting for years

hargreaves can be the one to pull the trigger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Looks like Martial has got injured, Rashford probably going to start up front.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Martial crocked

Fuck


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Good match for Valencia and complete dominance from Leverkusen with 2 lovely goals from Bellarami and Hakan. Leverkusen sorted their defensive problems and now with a solid defense + Bellarabi, Kampl, Calhanoglu and Chicharito.

That Line up for United! Not enough to beat the mighty Midtjylland


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Literally burst out laughing.

Our medical staff should be purged in the Stalin sense.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Is Carrick seriously playing RB?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hahahaha 1-0 Bye bye away goal advantage


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Carrick is an absolute fucking disgrace. Literally lying down for the goal, giving the ball away in dangerous areas. Someone shoot the cunt.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Sergio Romero :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Carrick is an absolute fucking disgrace. Literally lying down for the goal, giving the ball away in dangerous areas. Someone shoot the cunt.


The scenes when he gets picked for the euro's


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Own goal good old friend


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

1-1. OG took pity on United.

We need to step up and show we are capable of beating big teams like Midtjylland now. Come on!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Memphis has been brilliant through the whole tie. Schneiderlin is playing great too. 

We look so bad at the back though. Carrick is letting the whole side down.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I fucking despise Mata.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Shackles loosed when there is pressure to win. Memphis is very talented, he just needs to adjust to the PL, needs a better manager as well. Schneiderlin and Blind will be great options for holding mids once Carrick is retired.

That 250 mil has not gone to waste, its just lying dormant.

In contrast, I won't cry if Jose comes in and shows Mata the door. Atrocious miss.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sisto is quality


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sliver C said:


> In contrast, I won't cry if Jose comes in and shows Mata the door. Atrocious miss.


Have to give some credit to the keeper. Solid save.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Memphis looks great in these cup games against lower opposition.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Unless 2 goals are scored in normal time, which seems an uphill task at the moment, going into extra time by leveling the aggregate is not good with so many injuries, young players and the Arsenal game coming up. Need a result one way or another in the next 30+ mins.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rashford is better than the Roon


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Rashford 3-1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Proving my point


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

#RashfordForCaptain


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Great night for Rashford. Good performance up top, except for Lingard who is stealing his spot ahead of Pereira. Even Mata chipped in for that first goal.

Memphis' tendency to start show-boating when he is playing well is annoying. Needs to know his limits.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Memphis deserves a goal


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Herrera!

Through to the next round in style. Thanks to the kids.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Memphis GOL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Memphis having a legit 10/10 game. Out there taking souls. 

Great performance considering the injuries. The youngsters have been a credit to the academy and put some of the senior players to shame. The difference has been incredible.

Memphis should always have been persisted with. Hilarious to think he wouldn't even have started if not for injiries, meanwhile that drooler Lingard plays every game.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Memphis is quality hope he does well with Mourinho, he was great with PSV


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Memphis has been brilliant today, motm performance


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Very happy we are still in the EL. If we get back some players soon, a decent showing in this competition against all odds is still possible with some favorable draws.

Play the same front 6 against Arsenal, really want to see Memphis kick on in time for the next season. His performance against Watford as a #9 was a similar MOTM performance, shows he can do it in the PL with time and guidance. Just loses it a bit at times when he is on song, that's just his youth attitude kicking in.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That was pure filth


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> Very happy we are still in the EL. If we get back some players soon, a decent showing in this competition against all odds is still possible with some favorable draws.
> 
> Play the same front 6 against Arsenal, really want to see Memphis kick on in time for the next season. His performance against Watford as a #9 was a similar MOTM performance, shows he can do it in the PL with time and guidance. Just loses it a bit at times when he is on song, that's just his youth attitude kicking in.


Lingard shouldn't be allowed in the stadium on Sunday. 

Memphis has always had the talent and should never have been exiled like he was. We should have allowed chemistry to build with him and Martial and instead we persisted with old man Rooney. He's been so horribly managed and hopefully it's now happening for him, this improvement started with that U21's performance. We don't have the luxury of ignoring that kind of player.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Lingard shouldn't be allowed in the stadium on Sunday.
> 
> Memphis has always had the talent and should never have been exiled like he was. We should have allowed chemistry to build with him and Martial and instead we persisted with old man Rooney. He's been so horribly managed and hopefully it's now happening for him, this improvement started with that U21's performance. We don't have the luxury of ignoring that kind of player.


Its all about man management, if LVG knew how to handle his players, he would try to build their confidence instead of benching when everyone who has a bad match, Mourinho needs to figure out his starting 11 and try to keep them strong, while trying young prospects like Rashford, good movements and solid strikes.

Still, my dream of a MU vs Fenerbache/Leverkusen is alive!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mourinho doesn't have a great track record with promoting and working with young players though, so that'll need to change somewhat if he does indeed come to Utd

great result today, wasn't expecting it at all with all the injuries we've had, Rashford did very well


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It was LVG plan, Martial and Rooney injury, Rashford goals, the lose in the first leg, it was LVG plan all along! He is going for the dramatic comeback!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What was Mourinho like with youth at Porto? As Chelsea, Inter and Real have all been jobs where he's needed immediate talent, not potential.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No English sides plz. Boring as fuck.

Valencia would be a pretty awesome draw for obvious reasons. Wouldn't mind any of the tough draws as they should make for great spectacles. Dortmund especially would be awesome.

No Lazio though as don't want our fans getting stabbed.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

well Liverpool are one of the few sides left we'll probably beat so that's a nice draw.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well a nice easy draw versus united. Best draw you can hope for


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO

Liverpool vs Utd 

Dortmund vs Spurs 

:yum:

Europa League is where it's at this season, brothers. Beats watching Barca's procession towards another CL title


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> Well a nice easy draw versus united. Best draw you can hope for


Van Gaal is 4-0 against pool since he took over


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Wanted Prague, but it's better than watching Chicha score against us or coping with a rejuvenated Gary Neville.

I think both sets of fans will be fairly happy with this as each believe the other is shittier. But I am worried about the law of averages catching up with van Gaal, we have won too many Liverpool games, it would be a jinx to lose when it matters most.

Two English teams out for sure, I am not sure Spurs will get past Dortmund. Lazio probably qualifying though.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dortmund/Spurs :banderas. Should definitely be the tie of the round for the quality of both teams. 

Glad to see United have practically been given a bye to the next round. Quarter finals here we come :klopp2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cliffy said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Well a nice easy draw versus united. Best draw you can hope for
> ...


:draper2 still easiest draw we could get with how bad you have been lately.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nah van gaal will fucking win the game with 1 shot on target 

:mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How utterly depressing.

Tough, boring draw. Disastrous for the co-efficient too. Spurs have been royally fucked yet again. What a tie that could be though. If they win it they'll rightfully be favourites for the whole thing. Fancy Dortmund though. 

Fully expecting Liverpool to dump us out. They're getting players back whereas ours are dropping like flies. Klopp has been good in the cups and they've outplayed most of the big teams they've faced. 

Dreadful.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

El Glassico if Sturridge and Jones both play.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

10th March Liverpool (Europa) - Away
12th March West Ham (FA Cup) - Home
17th March Liverpool (Europa) - Home
20th March City - Away
2nd April Everton - Home
9th April Spurs - Away

LMAO. We're totally fucked unless our squad recovers some players. More likely we'll see more injuries in this time. I think Blind's due next. 

Should be some craic on Paddy's Day though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Roy Mustang said:


> :draper2 still easiest draw we could get with how bad you have been lately.


I get it's the in thing to laugh at United but don't talk bollocks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if dortmund do anything other than go in dry on spurs i'll be shocked.

they're a champions league quarter finalist at least team who were dragged down by that fraud klopp


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> :draper2 still easiest draw we could get with how bad you have been lately.


We have been abysmal for months and still grinded out a 0-1 at Anfield :drake1

May the least shit team win :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

dortmund will dumpster spurs. Worried for Leverkusen though. Villareal look formidable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spurs are pretty good too and are exceptional defensively. If they play their full team I reckon it will be close.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Leverkusen vs Villarreal, United vs Liverpool, Spurs vs Dortmund, Valencia vs Bilbao nice matches, at least this way one english teams is going to stay alive in the EL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Leverkusen/Villareal is the hardest to call here. Step up in class for both teams after playing Napoli and Sporting. Wouldn't be confident at all picking a winner.

Dortmund over Spurs, United over Pool, Bilbao over Valencia, Sevilla over Basel. These all _seem_ obvious. Don't care about the other ties. Really lopsided draw.

Edit: Also shoutout to Midgetland for some of the worst defending and goalkeeping i've seen in the last 20 years last night. Mother of God it was painful at times to watch. Hilarious LVG managed to lose a game against them.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

When LVG has a lot of pressure he forgets about the "philosophy" and and play a strong offensive style (he has the players for this) the problem is when the rival is actually competent in defense and offense


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Seb said:


> Leverkusen/Villareal is the hardest to call here. Step up in class for both teams after playing Napoli and Sporting. Wouldn't be confident at all picking a winner.
> 
> Dortmund over Spurs, United over Pool, Bilbao over Valencia, Sevilla over Basel. These all _seem_ obvious. Don't care about the other ties. Really lopsided draw.
> 
> *Edit: Also shoutout to Midgetland for some of the worst defending and goalkeeping i've seen in the last 20 years last night. Mother of God it was painful at times to watch. Hilarious LVG managed to lose a game against them*.


No, Memphis was amazing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to the Dortmund/Spurs games.

Should be an unreal atmosphere both home and away. It's the hardest possible draw Spurs could have got but I wouldn't write them off. The big positive is the fact that they are away in the first leg. Both teams like to press, can be deadly in attack and have solid defences. 

I think Dortmund will probably go through over two legs but it won't be as easy as everyone makes out. I think Spurs are doing a good job at staying under the radar and a lot of people are basing their chances on paper and squad as opposed to actually having seen Tottenham play and how hard they are to actually out play and beat.

West Ham (A)
Arsenal (H)
Dortmund (A)
Aston Villa (A)
Dortmund (H)
Bournemouth (H)

Is a pretty tasty set of fixtures for Tottenham. I believe Dortmund have Bayern Munich before the first leg too.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

United/Liverpool will be interesting, both teams actually giving it their all because their domestic seasons will be over at that point. 
Dortmund/Spurs has the potential to be incredible. 
Sevilla/Basel walkover of the century?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hate the draw. Domestic draws for European fixtures are such a buzzkill. At least it's a winnable draw for us though. Could really do with Sturridge picking up another injury mind. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Could really do with Sturridge picking up another injury mind.*


Might have to unfriend you


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I've put up with much worse shit from you my good and only friend.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't make me tell CGS what you did.... :fuckedup


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Whoever's idea it was to split the 8 CL Quarter final fixtures over two weeks should be shot dead and thrown into a pit.

Awful fixtures tonight. Europa is where it's at.

Forza Roma. Incredibly attacking XI, they're gonna get lit up. El Shaaraway tho...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We are missing far too many chances here. Dzeko is useless.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FUCK YOU SALAH

Fucker has missed enough to chances to bury this tie. Reminds me of Miki a few years ago for Dortmund.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Todays fixtures :ugh2

At least Chelsea/PSG tomorrow should be interesting.

Salah :ugh2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Salah again. The third sitter of the night.

This is unbelievable. Roma should be killing them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dzeko









This is just disgusting


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Madrid was dominating, damn time we get a clear shot. Roma got lucky on those counters but they couldn't capitalize.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck sake.

Roma with a very credible performance, but just couldn't handle the pressure. Salah has been taking those chances for fun in Serie A.

James now. Madrid should have fun in the last few minutes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dzeko wasting easy chances. naaaaahhhh no way.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i think its pretty clear after the 2 madrid games that salah is just a shit player that has no idea how to produce an end product to save his god damn fucking life


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i think its pretty clear after the 2 madrid games that salah is just a shit player that has no idea how to produce an end product to save his god damn fucking life


so was Mkhitaryan 2 years ago (courtesy Irish Jet), and he's one of the best wingers in the world right now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Could be our last CL game at Stamford Bridge tonight depending on how quick the new stadium plans go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:mj2

I believe.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cracking game, this is going to be a thriller


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just not very good really. Don't think there was a lack of effort, but a lack of quality was there to be seen.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Paris was never threatened in this match, Chelsea simply wasn't good enough especially after Costa got hurt. As for PSG, they didn't even play that well and yet they still won. I hope they don't get Barca again in the next round, Benfica or Wolfsburg would be really great.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Zlatan is going to be a TASTY summer signing.

Big game GOAT.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Wtf has happened to Hazard. When he looked shite back in August i presumed it was just bad form and he would snap it of after a few weeks..7 month later and he looks even worse now. His confidence looks totally shot


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jose always seemed to question his mentality iirc, like about being unable to take that next step to be up there with the true elite

But for him to fall off a cliff this dramatically is weird, even if he is a bit soft


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hazard was apparently booed off as well. Knobs. 

I think he's gone this summer. Not sure he wants to be here anymore. Will be a pain to replace even when he's been bad this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockland said:


> Hazard was apparently booed off as well. Knobs.
> 
> I think he's gone this summer. Not sure he wants to be here anymore. Will be a pain to replace even when he's been bad this season.


Shouldn't be booed off, but I wouldn't call them knobs for it. I said everyone tried last night, but he clearly didn't. He hasn't been for a while now. The sooner he's gone the better.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Since when EPL team are fodders of CL. Just decade ago you could guarantee EPL team would take at least one spot at final


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm usually critical of adults booing as it's ridiculous but if one player deserved it then it's Hazard. Obviously doesn't want to be there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

maybe he wants to be in bavaria :hazard


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hazard swapping shirts with Di Maria at the end was so fitting. Two cunts who give up when times are tough. They deserve each other.

Main event time. The CL is poverty these days. Would like to see Spurs do well but fear for them without Dier and Alli. Mason and Bentaleb are not good enough for this level.

United playing a game that I actually really fucking care about. Expecting CONTROVERSY. 

De Gea

Varela Smalling Blind Rojo

Schneiderlin Carrick

Lingard Mata Depay

Martial​
Probable team IMO. Carrick is the new Rooney only worse and if he was to be dropped it would probably be for Fellaini, which I actually wouldn't hate. He was good at Anfield in the league. 

I'd prefer if Martial didn't play. If Darmian starts over Varela I give up.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Lingard isn't available for this game, he's suspended.

I won't be home for this so I'll try and catch the replay when I get back. I really hope we get something, even if it's a 2-1 win for Liverpool as the away goal is crucial. However, I don't have much hope. I know LVG has a terrific record against Liverpool but it all has to end at some point, right? If we did the job against West Brom I'd be more confident but after the way we played in that game and the way we played at Anfield last time, I'm just not that confident.

Hope I'm wrong and the players actually show some fight and desire in this one and that LVG gets his team selection, tactics and substitutions right for this game.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

On paper, we have very good players and if he just lets them express themselves, we can edge Liverpool.

But if he plays that awful plodding football and makes those useless subs, think it'll be a draw or a loss. 

Either way, away goal is a must.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Leverkusen are in absolute dire form and bearing so many injuries. Play for a scrappy 1-0 victory or a goalless draw here and see if anyone recovers by next week.

An open game could ruin them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hazard is a joke, needed one more good season and Madrid would have been all over him. Now he will probably end up at PSG.

EL will probably come down to Sevilla or Dortmund, who I would make slight favourites as Sevilla are garbage away from home. CL more interesting with two front runners and a few strong teams right behind them. Shame Juve drew Bayern so early on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty sure he wanted to go to PSG anyways. What's better than being in an easy league where one team always wins? He might even look good in a crap league for a good payday. Think its absolute shit that he has like one or two goals the entire season (one is a pen). That's so bad its not even Torres-esque. :torres


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Looking at the squad and assuming Schneiderlin will be there (as he's not yet been spotted), this should be the line-up IMO. 

De Gea, Varela, Smalling, Rojo, Riley, Schneiderlin, Carrick (pref. Schweinsteiger), Herrera, Memphis, Martial/Rashford, Mata. 

Lingard out, so Mata can slot into the right. Valencia is a good RW option if he makes the bench, but van Gaal will never play him there. Herrera at #10 . Blind can take a rest, he needs one. 

In the likely event that Schweinsteiger is not fit, I get the feeling he's gonna play Carrick or Fellaini with Schneiderlin. Might be okay with Carrick, but Fellaini will make our play look like molasses. And he will probably continue playing Blind until he collapses on the pitch.

And with a trigger happy ref, not sure playing Fellaini is the greatest of ideas. Criminal that Pereira is not even in the squad, he could have easily slotted into the team tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Focus on the Premier League it is then.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Memphis amazing in Europe but shite against domestic opposition. WHAT WILL HAPPEN WHEN HE FACES DOMESTIC OPPOSITION IN EUROPEAN COMPETITION?????*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

tuchel doesn't seem to have taken kindly gundogan's transferlust.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

De Gea, Varela, Smalling, Blind, Rojo, Fellaini, Schneiderlin, Depay, Mata EL CAPITAN, Martial, Rashford

Abysmal Belgian, Clyne, Shit Croatian, Shit Slovakian, Horrendous Spaniard, Henderson, Shit German who I assume is really Turkish, Lallana, Coutinho, Ugly Brazilian, Legs like Paper Mache Black Guy

I'd take a score draw. But it'll likely be 2-1 either way.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy with the team. No Carrick is a boost. Schweinsteiger back on the bench. RIP Herrera. 

Mata captaining over Smalling is bizarre, especially after that shit on Sunday.

Fellaini has been good in most big games he's played for us under LVG. The cards could be a problem with this ref but not too worried about him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Either an easy 4-0 home win or a 0-1 Fellaini special



Vader said:


> De Gea, Varela, Smalling, Blind, Rojo, Fellaini, Schneiderlin, Depay, Mata EL CAPITAN, Martial, Rashford
> 
> Abysmal Belgian, Clyne, Shit Croatian, Shit *Frenchman*, Horrendous Spaniard, Henderson, Shit German who I assume is really Turkish, Lallana, Coutinho, Ugly Brazilian, Legs like Paper Mache Black Guy
> 
> I'd take a score draw. But it'll likely be 2-1 either way.


FYP


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cheers. Read it wrong.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You can hand Dortmund the trophy. They are clearly the best team in the competition.

A shame that Pochettino waved the white flag on the competition by deciding to start Ryan Mason and Tom Carroll in central midfield against this Dortmund side. Tottenham should have had a penalty but I doubt it would have made much difference, away goal is an away goal but Dortmund are ridiculous. I don't understand why Tottenham wouldn't play their strongest team when they have Aston Villa at the weekend. 

I imagine we will probably see a similar line up at White Hart Lane in the second leg, especially considering the aggregate score.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Erik. said:


> You can hand Dortmund the trophy. They are clearly the best team in the competition.
> 
> A shame that Pochettino waved the white flag on the competition by deciding to start Ryan Mason and Tom Carroll in central midfield against this Dortmund side. Tottenham should have had a penalty but I doubt it would have made much difference, away goal is an away goal but Dortmund are ridiculous. I don't understand why Tottenham wouldn't play their strongest team when they have Aston Villa at the weekend.
> 
> I imagine we will probably see a similar line up at White Hart Lane in the second leg, especially considering the aggregate score.


 Do you think you would have beaten them over two legs with a stronger team?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> Do you think you would have beaten them over two legs with a stronger team?


Probably not but I guess we'll never know if it would have been any closer. I think we'd have given a better account of ourselves.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Dortmund confirming that they are wolves in sheep's clothing preying on the sheep in the EL. Need to get their asses back in the CL where they belong.

Wish Herrera was playing. Shows real passion in these kind of games.

Good news prior to kick-off is Mourinho confirming he's joining a new club in July. Now to beat Liverpool.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> Do you think you would have beaten them over two legs with a stronger team?


Dortmund would still have probably gone through but with Villa at the weekend i dont see any reason why he shouldn't have started with his best possible 11

I was hoping Wenger would have played a weakened team against Barcelona and rest the big players for the league as i am fully aware that over two legs there is no chance we would have gone through but sadly not.
I would send the team that started against Hull in the F.A cup for the 2nd leg next week but there is not much chance of that either


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dumpstered.

Carrol could've been sent off like 10 mins into the match too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Goku said:


> *Dumpstered.*
> 
> Carrol could've been sent off like 10 mins into the match too.


back to the fucking stone age. 

expecting the classic snoozefest in the united-liverpool game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Dortmund would still have probably gone through but with Villa at the weekend i dont see any reason why he shouldn't have started with his best possible 11
> 
> I was hoping Wenger would have played a weakened team against Barcelona and rest the big players for the league as i am fully aware that over two legs there is no chance we would have gone through but sadly not.
> I would send the team that started against Hull in the F.A cup for the 2nd leg next week but there is not much chance of that either


I guess not having a winter break and not being 15+ points clear of 3rd place could be a reason as to why we didn't play full full strength but I'd still have liked to have seen some stronger players in there.

Walkers pace could have caused problems. Dembeles strength in midfield would have helped far more than the likes of Carroll and Mason. Kane gives us an actual focal point up top and Lamela is the second top goalscorer in the competition.

I'm more than confident that Spurs could beat Aston Villa with the likes of Trippier, Son, Chadli playing against them and if we can't then we don't deserve to be where we are in the league.

What we did learn though is Dortmund are miles miles miles better then our second string side.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Soft penalty.

The most dangerous ref in Europe, by the looks of it.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Clear pen. Was tugging at his shoulder.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

is ddg united's only good player ?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> is ddg united's only good player ?


there's a german on the bench.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Was afraid of this when van Gaal decided to start Fellaini. That midfield two of Fellaini and Schneiderlin is basically as good as non-existent. Accept he probably wanted to start Herrera, but could have atleast anticipated this. 

Why he never plays Pereira is beyond me. Couldn't be doing any worse.

State of our team - making Liverpool look like Dortmund. Scary.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah i hope de gea leaves this shit team as soon as possible he's wasting his career at this point.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I need a lot of alcohol right now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Goku said:


> there's a german on the bench.


*who has been average all season.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Relly positive first half of football, even though United has been very poor. The front four have worked quite hard and provided options for the midfield. Coutinho should've buried that chance quite easily. DDG has been Uniteds best player, which is not a surprise. This could've been 3-0 at half time. If we concede then things become a little scary.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor Rashford

Louis claims another


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erik. said:


> You can hand Dortmund the trophy. They are clearly the best team in the competition.


Sevilla and Villareal still in and both with good results tonight. They won't dumpster either of those teams. Sevilla in particular will be tough to beat in a one off match if they make it to the final again. I think we all predicted Dortmund would have far too much for Spurs so tonight doesn't change a lot.

Had those three as the favourites for a while and it's only looking more likely it's one of them now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

some dreadful diving from liverpool tonight. henderson, clyne and moreno the main culprits. especially henderson. penalty was soft but likely was one.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Blind is the only player in this team with any class. Mata and Martial having 0/10 games, pretty standard for them as of late.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seb said:


> Sevilla and Villareal still in and both with good results tonight. They won't dumpster either of those teams. Sevilla in particular will be tough to beat in a one off match if they make it to the final again. I think we all predicted Dortmund would have far too much for Spurs so tonight doesn't change a lot.
> 
> Had those three as the favourites for a while and it's only looking more likely it's one of them now.


Dortmund will have far too much for either of those teams. Sevilla are HORRIBLE away, they haven't even won an away game in La Liga against some dreadful teams. In fact, they haven't even won an away game in Europe this season, playing 5, losing 4 and drawing 1.

Villarreal may have a bit more about them as they have that brilliant defensive record and it'd probably be a match worthy of being a final.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ugh cunts

Smalling and carrick are fucking garbage


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Take it that Liverpool are now "favorites" for the return leg and we will try to make it "difficult" for them.

2013/14 is back, for sure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Dortmund will have far too much for either of those teams. Sevilla are HORRIBLE away, they haven't even won an away game in La Liga against some dreadful teams. In fact, they haven't even won an away game in Europe this season, playing 5, losing 4 and drawing 1.
> 
> Villarreal may have a bit more about them as they have that brilliant defensive record and it'd probably be a match worthy of being a final.


Villareal are tight, they won't let in many goals against anyone.

Sevilla have vast experience in this competition and are very strong at home. They've beaten both Madrid and Barca in their ground this season.

I said before tonight Dortmund were favourites for the tournament but they would have a tough time against either of those teams. Both far better teams than Spurs at the moment. In this competition I would favour Sevilla over Villareal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Never want to see Mata again. Never.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So glad we drew united. Could easily be 3 or 4 without de gea. Probs going out next round as long as we don't fuck this up though


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol fellaini throwing an elbow at the end

Fucking clown


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Deserved result for Liverpool, we were really poor and Mignolet wasn't tested at all. Carrick is as much use as using a spoon as a murder weapon. Something which I considered attempting during that. I'm rarely interested in praising Liverpool players but I think Lallana is phenomenal at times and is vastly underrated. With the constant diving and card waving from Liverpool and the countless petty fouls from Fellaini and other United players it wasn't a great watch at all. De Gea the only United player who was above average. Our left hand side was abysmal, Rojo was horrendous and is genuinely one of the worst passers of a ball I've witnessed in my entire life. You could blindfold a spastic and they'd succeed more than that lesbian drug smuggler.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

c'mon uefa thats gotta be a ban for fellaini...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Genuinely laughed throughout most of the game. If ever there was a performance that typified the LVG tenure, that was it. Aimless, toothless, no direction, lethargic, second to every ball, bizarre tactics and the potency of an impotent pensioner. Rashford has a couple of decent games up front where he shows good movement, then gets stuck on the wing two games on the trot and spends most of the first half playing right back. Varela had the discipline of a single 40 year old woman eyeing up the buffet at her friend's wedding.

Liverpool thoroughly deserved the win and without De Gea it would have gotten silly. Barring an absolute miracle the tie is all but done and given United have mustered a handful of good performances all season, I've resigned myself to the inevitable. Liverpool's pace on the break will be a massive worry all game with United having to chase the game from the start and leaving themselves open.

Legit hope they just put all their hopes on the FA Cup because there's no way they get top four, not with having to go to West Ham, Spurs and City and playing two of the better counter attacking away teams in Leicester and Everton. Even as poor a league as it's been this season won't save this shower of shite.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *who has been average all season.*


He's German though, so he is brilliant by default /hologic


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Martial's displays are really concerning. Guy seems to be losing all confidence in himself too, he was the one flair player to have any sort of success under this manager but it's maybe just taken longer than most.

We get what we deserve for persisting with LVG. Everyone knew he was done in December. We're just making the job even more difficult for a successor. There's very few players who played tonight you could build a team around, and the one you definitely would wants to leave.

Truly disheartening. It's the same shit over and over.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I doubt Lallana has ever been sharper than he has been lately. Might have to make smilies for himself and Firmino :yum:

Floodgates could have really opened if Coutinho remembered he has a left foot and made it 2-0 after like 23mins

Fantastic team performance


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

United were pretty much dogshit again tbh, but a win is a win and we played some good stuff out there.

Lallana and Firmino again being the stand outs. We should be able to play this out next week and progress as long as we don't go silly with our defending.

What am I saying, Utd have to muster up decent attacks first. :xzibit

Still the second leg to go though........


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> "I have to say that Liverpool created an atmosphere that was fantastic. They played very good in the first half and we could not cope with their pressure. David de Gea was fantastic. But we had a cheap penalty and in the second half we changed the shape. We had much more contribution to the game but we didn't create enough.
> 
> "They scored another cheap goal, he was offside, and that is difficult. Losing 2-0 is a difficult result for us but we have to create an atmosphere like that next week.
> 
> "Liverpool deserved it. I haven't seen [the incident with Marouane Fellaini] but I have to say that Fellaini was one of the best players on the pitch."


Has to be trolling.

Dat Atmosphere. All I heard were the United fans. And that wasn't always a good thing, the usual garbage chants in this fixture.

That last statement tho...The standards...My god.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Spurs got REUS'ed. 

Firmino and Lallana flourishing under Klopp. I don't think Brendao really knew what to do with Lallana.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

someone king hitting fellaini wouldnt be the worst thing to ever happen


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Has to be trolling.
> 
> Dat Atmosphere. All I heard were the United fans. And that wasn't always a good thing, the usual garbage chants in this fixture.
> 
> That last statement tho...The standards...My god.


Always thought the apparent great Anfield atmosphere was massively overrated myself

Been about 5 times watching Arsenal including the Champs lge qtr final in 2008 and it has never once lived up to the hype that surrounds it


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't call a cup competition based entirely on who the best team is imo (which we all know was Napoli).

Dortmund are easily the best team. I'd probably back them to beat the likes of real, atleti and psg this season, but like Seb said, Sevilla have incredible experience at this level and tuchel can be naive at times if forced into it.

Results went as predicted, so too hope it goes forward.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If United didn't have De Gea they'd be relegation battlers and nowhere near any European competition. 

Great win, wish we'd scored a few more and really put the game beyond doubt but you can't have everything. Took Firmino about 6 months but he has settled in nicely. Lallana is very underrated, Moreno had a decent game for a change and Gashford got yanked at half time which is always amusing. Fella is an utter flog and while i don't wish injury on anyone if he went down with an ACL injury the only person to care would be his mother. 



Irish Jet said:


> Has to be trolling.
> 
> Dat Atmosphere. All I heard were the United fans. And that wasn't always a good thing, the usual garbage chants in this fixture.
> 
> That last statement tho...The standards...My god.


Ehhh, a few articles i read have all said the atmosphere was pretty outstanding. Position and volume the TV mics are at will always influence how you feel about the atmosphere. I've been to more than a few NRL games at Brookie where the place is electric and it doesn't come across on TV whatsoever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Memphis amazing in Europe but shite against domestic opposition. WHAT WILL HAPPEN WHEN HE FACES DOMESTIC OPPOSITION IN EUROPEAN COMPETITION?????*


pelanty


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

He deserves a sacking on the spot for his comments on Fellaini and what he did to Rashford. Not to mention Pereira not getting a look in.

Even Moyes has the Olympiakos turn-around on his CV, but you know that van Gaal has absolutely no chance of doing even that. Utter fraud.

When he does get the boot, it will be a worldwide party.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I enjoy seeing some of the bitterness in here. Great win, De Gea saved it from being a complete mauling.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Your lots finishing wasn't great. De Gea saved a lot but most were ones he'd be expected to save.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Murking both Manchesters in the same week. :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a disgraceful, embarrassing performance, can't say I'm even surprised by it any more though. just fuck off LVG

De Gea is superb, what a keeper

agree with Seb that Dortmund and Sevilla would be my favs for the Europa too, Dortmund slightly stronger but Sevilla have so much experience in this competition


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn it's been a while since I posted in here :side: 

Anyway nice deserved win last night. It really was a case of Liverpool Vs De Gea, easily could have been an embarrassment had he not been in goal. 

Huge shout out to lallana and Firmino too who have both been in tremendous form recently. Here's hoping we can repeat this at Old Trafford next week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool should actually be concerned that they only managed two goals.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

So glad I missed the game although I caught the last 5 minutes and I wasn't impressed. For a team that was 2 goals down the United players just couldn't summon one decent attack and looked like a bunch of strangers put together at the last minute (I know I've stated this before in another post). Liverpool looked relentless and even in the last 5 minutes they were hunting each United player down like a pack of wolves while I heard United came out fast in the first minute and then slowed down and sat deep the entire game. Liverpool even beat United on overall possession stats, which you know is going to get under LVG's skin more than the 2-0 deficit.

No passion, no desire, no fight, no energy - a common theme under LVG who 24 hours prior stated United are happy being in the Europa competition... really? As it didn't seem like it based on another embarrassing, lethargic performance! Against Liverpool of all teams! Who to their credit, were fantastic from what I hear/read.

I did take two positives out of the game though; De Gea continues to beast it up and he really deserves better. The other positive is there's only 11 games to go and then LVG is out of here! I've got the alcohol, I've got the music, I've got it all on standby. I'm just counting down the time, tick tock... tick tock... tick tock! In the wise words of The Rock to Kurt Angle at No Way Out 2001, I will soon be saying - _"LVG, the countdown and your reign as Manchester United Manager... is over!"_

I get goosebumps saying that! Calm down now... you'll be saying those words soon.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't worry. He will won another premier game and pressure will tune down again. Just like they have been all season.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

^

...City away?



CamillePunk said:


> Murking both Manchesters in the same week. :mark:


How long is a week in your area? :stephenA3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chiellini, marchisio and dybala all out, mandzukic maybe too. rip in olive oil juve.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiz said:


> chiellini, marchisio and dybala all out, mandzukic maybe too. rip in olive oil juve.


:mj2

Morata and Zaza pls. What little chance we had is now absolutely gone, Bayern will tear us to shreds.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope we don't take it easy now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> chiellini, marchisio and dybala all out, mandzukic maybe too. rip in olive oil juve.


That's depressing.

Think Bayern would have beaten them comfortably enough but it could get ugly now. Marchisio and Dybala are arguably their most important players. Pogba to have another poverty big game performance.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Goku said:


> Hope we don't take it easy now.


Nothing more than 5-0 please.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fuck i was hoping for a great, close game between bayern and juventus, as is the case whenever we play an italian team but with dybala(most importantly) along with marchisio and chielini out, it doesn't look promising for them.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Raped Old Lady.

Shit developments ruining possibly the most interesting tie in the CL. If Allegri even manages a draw, it will be a minor miracle. Do trust him to do the best with what he has though.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Cocu outplayed Simeone in the first half, but Atletico so far with the more dangerous try.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Atletico have been absolute trash.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

According to Fox Sports extra time away goal still gives you advantage, if PSV scores 1 Atletico need 2 even in extra time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Come on PSV.

Seeing the likes of PSV, Benfica and Wolfsburg in the Champions League Quarter Finals would be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Come on PSV!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Need a Van Gaal substitute if Atletico go to penalties again. Oblak is the worst at penalties. Anti-Krul.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Narsingh. Came on in the 118th minute and misses the only penalty in the shootout. Good showing from PSV. Very very poor from Atletico Madrid over both legs. They will really have to improve if they are to get through in the next round, attacking wise they're very reliant on Griezmann and he's hardly in god-tier.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Was a strange game from Atletico, they had nearly all the chances in the game and deserved to go through, but on the whole were very below par, although PSV deserve a lot of credit for that, particularly for the first half. Atleti have been so good going forward recently as well but they looked out of ideas tonight. I think they'll be fine against bigger teams though when they can sit back - I would make them favourites over teams like PSG, Madrid, City. For me they're the dark horses for this tournament behind the two clear favourites, Bayern and Barca. I think they're the only team capable of putting out either of them because of their incredible defence. 27 clean sheets this season, and 12 in their last 14 CL home games. Absolute nerves of steel in the shoot out as well, especially when going second every round.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Dammit PSV enaldo That would've been a sweet upset


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vinny dead again, this season can fuck off


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lawls said:


> Nothing more than 5-0 please.


Bayern have as many key players out as Juve. Boateng, Javi Martinez and Robben (not counting Badstuber) compared to Chiellini, Marchisio and Dybala.

Woe is me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayern have a far better squad so replacing them is not as hard as Juve will have.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arsenal's centre mid of Elneny & Flamini against Barcelona. Just end it now. Don't even bother turning up. Just have a training session. At least we know we're shit. Gooners, it's time to get your white flags out, embarrass yourself with anti-wenger banners and pray on the spirit of Donny Wolbock. You're shit and we all know you are, it's time to join us. Barca 8 - Arsenal 0. Pray for Berlino, pray for that guy who went to KFC instead of the Capital One final and pray for Razor King. Prepare the seasoning, your anuses shall be peppered.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal needing goals, so they start with 2 defensive mids. Not just any DM's either as pointed out by Vader, it's Flamini and Elneny. Embarrassing.

Wenger right now:










:suarez1


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal gonna take it up the arse big time tonight :lmao

The #WengerOut campaigners are going to be out in force.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> Arsenal's centre mid of Elneny & Flamini against Barcelona. Just end it now. Don't even bother turning up. Just have a training session. At least we know we're shit. Gooners, it's time to get your white flags out, embarrass yourself with anti-wenger banners and pray on the spirit of Donny Wolbock. You're shit and we all know you are, it's time to join us. Barca 8 - Arsenal 0. *Pray for Berlino*, pray for that guy who went to KFC instead of the Capital One final and pray for Razor King. Prepare the seasoning, your anuses shall be peppered.


:Cry

That will be me very soon

Going to be a long night this

Iwobi and Wellshit start ffs. Joel Campbell deserves so much better


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Paul Pogba!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Pogba :banderas


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

ffs, missed that opening goal. Guess Pogba turned up quite early after all that "prove your price tag" stuff.

Atleast I know which game to watch judging by the scorelines and Arse's line-up. Big night for Gigi.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

2-0 Catenaccio time


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

We should be 3-1 up

How many chances do we need


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That run from Morata for Juve's second goal was outstanding.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bellerin is being humiliated out there, not good if he's auditioning for a return down the line. Being torn apart by Alba and Neymar.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Cuadrado! Almost 3-0


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Brilliant saves by both Buffon and Neuer.

Think the myth about Juve being underdogs against the likes of Bayern and Real is over. If it wasn't for an absolutely impossible Barca side, Allegri would have them winning the CL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pep's tenure at Bayern is about to be graded at 6/10.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Allegri is such a boss, his results with the quality of his squad, gave a lot of trouble to Barcelona, and now almost kicking out Bayern


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Plop Turdiola.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

That should have been a red card for lewa


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Terrible decision to sub off Morata. Mandzukic offers next to nothing in the situation.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Right man at the right place at the right time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bayern/Juve has been one of the best matches I've seen in years. Absolute classic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Pep's tenure at Bayern is about to be graded at 6/10.


He just earned an extra .5 :mj


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fantastic match. Deserved to be in a semi final or better. It's a shame Juve have to go out while quite a few relatively shit teams are still in the competition, but that's the luck of the draw for you. 

Pep trolling his haters though. They must be DEVASTATED.

A few people in here also jumped the gun on the subject of tonight's match :duck



Joel said:


> Pep's tenure at Bayern is about to be graded at 6/10.


Case in point. Although you shouldn't need to, considering you're Jamaican :bigron


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EZ qualification EZ life, anyone ?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Great match, i share Andre view, what a waste of a match in this instance, it should have been semi final or final worthy match, at the end it was a failure bringing in Mandzukic


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Coman is a star in the making. Now onto the quarterfinals, I hope we get these matches :
PSG vs Man City
Real Madrid vs Bayern
Atletico vs Wolfsburg
Benfica vs Barcelona

Edit: I really hope Wolfsburg and Benfica don't draw each other, they would stand no chance in the Semis against any of the other teams.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Real Madrid vs Bayern
Barca vs Wolfsburg
Benfica vs Atletico de Madrid
City vs PSG


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

that was so retarded :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

All my hopes and dreams shattered :mj2

Strange subs made by Allegri I thought.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Just when Allegri's tactical genius was on show, he channels the spirit of van Gaal with stupid substitutions. Mandzukic for Morata was an atrocious sub, and taking off Cuadrado was a disaster as well. Probably thought 2-0 was enough at 70 minutes and if they sat deep, they could hold Bayern. Unfortunately, they forgot that this is Bayern, 20 minutes is more than enough time for them, and Juve had no attacking outlet to capitalize on counters. 

Still, Allegri's done enough to show he's a force to be reckoned with in Europe. Look forward to him extending his stay at Juve, CL win is a realistic ambition for them.

No doubt Pep is a good coach and even a loss wouldn't have changed that, but the win was more due to luck and naivety on the part of Juventus, who were clearly the better team for the most part.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> Juventus, who were clearly the better team for the most part.


what's that worth though? We completely dominated the game in Turin and came away with a 2-2 draw.

Anyway, there were these bayern fangirls sitting in front of me watching the game. They pretty much cried at 0-2 down and a lot of the focus shifted to them from the game :lmao

Swell time, super disappointed to inexplicable euphoria. Fitba, lads.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Morata is truly exceptional at this level. Made a huge difference when he came on in Turin too. Horrible decision from Allegri.

Too good a game for this stage.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm finding the argument that Allegri handed the game to Pep and Bayern to be incredibly lazy analysis. It's simply not true.

Allegri tactically outwitted Pep for the first hour of the game by having Juve use two key phases of defensive play, in order to nulify Alonso and the default Pep tiki taka style. 

First of all, Juve pressed high and hard from the front, swamping Alonso out of his deep lying playmaker position, sometimes having a diamond quartet of Juve players surround him in order to cut him out as a passing option. When he did receive the ball, he was often influenced to play the ball backwards, because he didn't have the pace or skill to progress forwards while being double or triple marked. This meant that the ball was often forced to Bayern's less influential centre backs, who were rushed into erratic passes and long balls, due to Juve's pressing. Hence Juve kept winning the ball back high up the pitch in the first hour.

Second of all, when Bayern DID manage to progress into the Juve half via short passes through central midfield, Juve dropped deeper, often double marking Ribery and Costa in wider areas, while flooding the zone 14 part of Juve's half (the D area of the penalty box, up to the sides of it touching the penalty box corners and just in front of it, where statistically most goals are scored and created). They allowed Alonso and Bayern's defenders as much time on the ball as they wanted, but it didn't matter because all of their passing options were cut out, meaning endless sideways passing without penetration. Even Ribery was forced out of position to collect the ball and try to influence the game. It made no difference.

Meanwhile, Juve always had the threat of Morata, Pogba and Cuadrado on the counter. This was another area where Alonso was struggling, with his lack of covering pace. Bayern were 2-0 down after 60 minutes and Pep was in big trouble.

That's when Pep changed the game, subbing Coman on for Alonso and moving Costa to a central position, while also making his team go more direct, looking to dribble from deep and cross balls into the Juve box. 

Juve's high press was completely bypassed by Costa's brilliance through the middle of the pitch, where his short bursts of pace and sharp turns took out several Juve midfielders. This was aided by Ribery and Coman keeping the pitch wide and offering their own threats on the break. Juve were forced deeper and deeper, surrendering more dangerous territories of the pitch (read: zone 14 and inside forward positions), allowing Bayern into their area with direct play. They couldn't keep possession and were forced into long balls, where Morata was isolated high up the pitch and marshalled effectively by the Bayern centre backs. He was taken out of the game for those 11 minutes, becoming a non-factor.

Allegri had to make a change in order to get a grip on the game. He couldn't afford to allow Bayern so much possession for another 20 minutes against his tiring team, who were becoming more susceptible to mistakes while being forced deep, especially when Bayern had incredible guile on the pitch. Hence bringing on Mandzukic, who is a better long ball option. It made a slight difference in terms of having an out option, but it didn't stop Bayern exposing Juve in dangerous areas. The substitution was not to be blamed for the concession of two goals, although Allegri could have tried to bring on an extra midfielder to help protect the edges of Juve's area.

Going into the first half of extra time, Juve started to get a hold of the game again, with Mandzukic finding joy by holding the ball up in wide areas, taking pressure off the defence and allowing Juve to push higher up the pitch. Mandzukic also created by far the best chance in the first half of extra time, cutting back to Lichsteiner who was free in the box and should have scored. The game was even again, until Pep made his next sub.

By bringing on Thiago Alcantara for Ribery while switching Costa back out wide and returning to a short passing game, Pep was able to expose Juve's tired legs with a quick short pass and move game, pulling Juve apart, with some players able to press while others only had the legs to retreat deep. This created large central spaces for Bayern to operate within, eventually finding joy in zone 14 for Thiago's goal. An exhausted Juve were forced to chase the game late on, which led to Coman's goal on the counter, again in zone 14 which had largely been abandoned due to a loss of shape via desperation and tiredness.

Pep deserves a lot more credit than he's receiving for turning the game around (although he should with his wealth of options), while the criticism of Allegri for "blowing the lead" is over the top. Bayern and Pep simply found a way to take the game by the scruff of the neck on two occasions, where their superior class showed against a lesser team who ended up becoming knackered from spending most of the game chasing after the ball in an aggressive manner.

This is also ignoring the factors of Juve missing great chances to wrap the game up in the original 90, plus having other outstanding chances in extra time. But I don't know if that's even allowed to be up for discussion when simplicities such as "Mandzukic for Morata changed the game" are actually written with straight faces, while so many other nuances are ignored. Maybe there is an argument for subbing off someone else for Mandzukic, but surely that would mean conceding even more central midfield territory, which was already a huge problem for Juve at that point. Regardless, I think it's a shame that people will nitpick decisions that were largely irrelevant (positively and negatively) to the flow of the game.

*TL;DR:* Some people needed to play closer attention to the game.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pep is a brilliant in-game tactician. However, this counter curse has plagued Bayern since his first year and seemingly nothing has been done about it. When we park our CBs so high up the pitch and have a fairly slow Alonso protecting them from an even higher position, every mistake seems to lead to a goal or a near miss. For the bigger games, I would like to see a bit less of a gung-ho approach and more positional discipline. We get killed on the transition too easily unless Pep consciously plots to prevent it, which he does very rarely (Dortmund in the league recently as an example). I don't know if Pep didn't think Juve were capable of what they did tonight or it was simply a rehash of the same old problems, but it's not fun for bayern fans to watch.

Still, when the entire back four excluding Lahm and the late participant Bernat was having a poor game, not much you can do. Alaba was the worst player on the pitch for large chunks, which is inexplicable because I've never seen him have a bad game before.

The result feels surreal even now. We should be out of the competition were it not for a bit of luck at the death of regular time. Incredible spectacle, but could easily have been something else entirely.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre said:


> I'm finding the argument that Allegri handed the game to Pep and Bayern to be incredibly lazy analysis. It's simply not true.
> 
> Allegri tactically outwitted Pep for the first hour of the game by having Juve use two key phases of defensive play, in order to nulify Alonso and the default Pep tiki taka style.
> 
> ...


Agreed, everywhere the analyst just look at the results, but the reality is that this was god damn well played game, one of the highest quality that it wouldnt be weird if it was a UCL Final, both coaches, read the flow of the game brilliantly, at the end you could say that until regular time both strategies were working with Juve almost winning the match but Costa is amazing, sometimes tactics can be done perfectly but world class players like Costa can find the smallest opportunity and somehow make it work, extra time was another story, Pep brought Thiago and it was all over for Juve.

At the end everyone understimated both Juve before the match and Bayern while they were losing. Kudos to both Pep and Allegri, both were amazing but at the end, only 1 can pass to the next round


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Goku said:


> The result feels surreal even now. We should be out of the competition were it not for a bit of luck at the death of regular time. Incredible spectacle, but could easily have been something else entirely.


What luck? You pressured Juve immensely and it finally showed. That's not luck.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Valencia 2-0, some United fans glorifying G. Neville, kudos to Ayestaran, after he came to Valencia they have stepped up their game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Can anyone explain to me why this useless sack of shit absolute dogshit fucking player named Fellaini is still starting games ? Jesus Christ.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

need three goals, change the full backs....


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

United are absolutely miserable off the ball. The distance the players stand off while defending is ridiculous. Doesn't exactly help that players can't press because Schneiderlin isn't there to cover anyone.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

so memphis the only attacking option on the bench doesn't get on the pitch...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mamadou fucking Sakho

Take a bow, son. Take a bow.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, that's one chore done with. Just got the formality of losing out on FA Cup and Top 4 left.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The tie was over when we announced our line up in the first leg but at least we got this gem.

https://twitter.com/ThePochWatch/status/710570629574086656


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710570629574086656
What a player.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Had two games on at once tonight, like a boss. :cool2

Basel's defending was hilariously bad against Sevilla. Rami's header from a corner was at knee height, yet he was unchallenged. Gameiro's first was an unmarked tap in from a couple feet out, after a pea roller cross managed to squeeze through the Basel defence. His second was incredibly lucky though, he hit the underside of the bar from about two yards out and it bounced back in off him. Possibly the worst standard of defending I've seen this deep into a European competition, barring Boro under Scteve in 2006. Sevilla could have had 6/7 if they didn't stop trying afterwards.



I actually thought Fellaini was 'reasonable' by current United standards (aka not completely shit) in the first half. He had a few decent touches on the turn and kept possession well enough. But fucking hell he didn't half look clueless in the second half. He had no idea what to do with the ball when facing the Liverpool goal and even looked like he was going to dribble back towards his own half when presented with the ball on the edge of the box at one stage. Obviously United's problems go much deeper than him, but I still can't fathom how a player like him has played so many games for a club of that size. When he's not getting away with niggly fouls and swinging elbows, he's making me question why I didn't make it as a pro. I could single out loads of other United players who were equally as shit or worse (Varela especially, there are no words), but Fella is really United's version of being forced to pick the shit fat spastic kid during lunchtime football at school. If you don't remember picking that kid, then you were that kid btw.

Even beyond Fella, it amazes me how much United's standards have fallen as a club in general. I couldn't imagine them tolerating all of these failed targets while Ferguson and Gill were running the show. First the Moyes disaster (tbf that's on SAF), now allowing LVG to continue to fail in so many competitions where they've had favourable ties/runs, while other teams have underperformed massively. He could have been sacked five times over at this point, but I'm assuming he's still in the job because he's going at the end of the season anyway, while they might (?) save compo money which they will have to pay unless he fails to hit certain targets (like when they sacked Moyes). There's still a mathematical chance of top four, while they're still in the FA Cup. However, if they end up risking giving Giggs the job instead of Jose then that will just sum up how inept the club have become from top to bottom. They really need an elite manager to grab these cunts by the scruff of the neck and shake them up, because seemingly no one else at the club has it in them to maintain high standards.




I also think Poch is an utter coward for how he approached both the Dortmund ties. Ok yeah you probably won't win and you're in a title race, but you played fucking Villa in between. He could have at least made a proper go of the first leg. It's very reminiscent of how how he had Saints bomb out of the FA Cup in 2014.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Andre said:


> Had two games on at once tonight, like a boss. :cool2
> 
> Basel's defending was hilariously bad against Sevilla. Rami's header from a corner was at knee height, yet he was unchallenged. Gameiro's first was an unmarked tap in from a couple feet out, after a pea roller cross managed to squeeze through the Basel defence. His second was incredibly lucky though, he hit the underside of the bar from about two yards out and it bounced back in off him. Possibly the worst standard of defending I've seen this deep into a European competition, barring Boro under Scteve in 2006. Sevilla could have had 6/7 if they didn't stop trying afterwards.
> 
> ...


i actually really enjoy reading your posts fam which is surprising since i heavily dislike walls of text, keep it up !


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

If it was going to be Giggs, it would be done now. Giggs wouldn't mind presiding over the wreckage if it meant he was getting a permanent deal and transfer backing in the summer. 

That he hasn't been given the job and judging by the increasingly vocal calls for Giggs by the ex-players, shows that Jose is more closer to the United job. Its Woodward vs the Romantics. 

Di Marzio's aide again confirmed on twitter after the game that he and his boss still stick to the stand that Mou will be manager next season. Get the feeling that sacking van Gaal now means Giggs would go, and it would be a messy thing to explain Giggs' departure and appoint Joyce as interim.

This is the only shred of hope, atleast. Still, the fact that boardroom politics could be the reason to waste a season away speaks volumes about the mismanagement of the club.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Can anyone explain to me why this useless sack of shit absolute dogshit fucking player named Fellaini is still starting games ? Jesus Christ.


it's one of the great mysteries of our time tbh

never expected us to win, again only goal was a pelanty, we are so toothless and painful to watch


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

As soon as I saw the starting XI last night I told my girlfriend there was no way we would win and that Liverpool had a HUGE advantage on the counter attack with our slow, immobile midfield and inevitably as I and most predicted that is how it played out for the 90 minutes. As Andre already said in his excellent post, Fellaini did have one of his better games in a midfield two but that isn't saying much. First half I thought he did well, he was winning the ball, holding it well and linking up with the front four and again did a solid job of this. However, second half he once again showed he's not a very intelligent player when he plays in a midfield two. He looked lost, didn't know what to do with the ball when it was at his feet, kept running back deep and his defensive work had all but gone. Again, how he got away with his elbows is beyond me, such recklessness and incompetence on his part. Could have easily seen a red for his vicious elbow on Lovren.

As for the game as a whole, like I said, I wasn't overly confident when I saw the starting XI, no idea why LVG continues to pick Fellaini and Carrick together unless you drop one of the two and put Schneiderlin in there so we have some legs to protect the back four but also be useful when getting forward and just having some extra mobility. When United gave away needless balls to Liverpool, they ran through our midfield and defence with absolute ease and if it wasn't for De Gea making once again some terrific saves, Liverpool could have easily won the second leg as well. Then after the sickening blow with Liverpool scoring at the end of the first half (fantastic goal by the way!) he decides to bring on Valencia for Varela (makes sense) and then decides to leave our only attacking option in Memphis on the bench and make 2 more defensive substitutions. The man is utterly clueless and really fails at trying to think up a plan to try and get something from the game. We need goals - better bring on more defensive reinforcements! LOGIC! 

Sometimes it's like watching Frank Spencer in charge - you just know there's a mistake in him, you wouldn't trust him to make a big decision and it's one accident after the other. He probably doesn't get up during games as like Frank Spencer he'll probably fall down the steps, clipboard intact and mutter the words _"Ohhhhhh Woody!"_ and _"A fans done a whoopsie on my clipboard!"_. Ah well, that's another game ticked off and closer to his reign being over. Tick tock... tick tock... tick tock.

Anyway, United I thought edged it slightly first half and created the better chances but second half we just looked devoid of ideas and you can tell the players just looked so deflated when Liverpool got that away goal. The tie was definitely done after that. A shame as I would have hoped for United to go on and at least get another goal but it was Liverpool that looked more dangerous for the last 15-20 minutes of the game. They ran through our defence with ease. Another key point to mention, yet again LVG throws his philosophy out the window and went all out attack yet he can't get the defensive side right. Again, that's down to his inept team selection with Carrick/Fellaini starting together but I've already covered that point so I'll move on from that.

I did like the spirit shown in the first half and some players did put in a good shift for the entire 90 minutes; Rashford, Martial, Lingard all kept running until the end to try and at least get something. Martial was our best player, the guy just oozes class at such a young age and skinned Clyne so many times, he just didn't know how to handle him. Loved that little flick from Martial to get past his man in the first half, we've really missed someone doing that on the left wing. Rashford did well I thought, Lingard was okay, Fellaini as I said had a solid first half, Carrick was our best midfielder but you can tell his legs are going and Mata improved second half. Blind, Smalling, Varela and Rojo were all over the place, especially Varela, who was terrible. He'll learn though, he's still got time on his side to improve his defensive attributes. De Gea despite that one mistake for the Liverpool goal kept some dignity for us with some fantastic saves over both legs. That save in the first half... in the wise words of Ray Wilkins... _"MY WORD"_.

Out of Europa to your biggest rivals, it's a depressing feeling but onto the next game and closer to this farcical reign of LVG being over!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wolfsburg/real
bayern/benfica
barcelona/atletico
psg/city


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think we'll se any surprises in those 4 ties. 
wolfsburg/*real*
*bayern*/benfica
*barcelona*/atletico
*psg*/city


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dortmund/Liverpool :klopp2


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuck...Real Madrid continue to live a charmed life in these drawings. Barca _should_ advance, but Simeone's defense will test them for sure.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Real Madrid, Bayern, Barcelona and PSG will most certainly be in the semis. I'm hoping for a PSG-Barcelona final. It would be a golden moment to see Ibra finally raising the champions league cup, but as someone who watches Barca play regularly I'm not too hopeful, their football is just out of this world.

And I'm sad that we will have Dortmund-Liverpool so early on, I was hoping for a final between the two. But anyway... :KLOPP


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ffs at Barcelona/Atletico. I wanted both clubs in the semi finals at least.

Man City have another reasonable tie if they can be bothered to turn up for it. They're getting a bit of luck in the competition now, unlike in past years. That's not to dismiss PSG though, as they're obviously a tough test, but they're not the calibre of Barca, Bayern or Atletico. I would say Real too, but who knows with Zidane in charge.

The atmosphere at the Westfalenstadion is going to be great :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

not sure how much of a chance atleti have with godin injured.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Sliver C said:


> If it was going to be Giggs, it would be done now. Giggs wouldn't mind presiding over the wreckage if it meant he was getting a permanent deal and transfer backing in the summer.
> 
> That he hasn't been given the job and judging by the increasingly vocal calls for Giggs by the ex-players, shows that Jose is more closer to the United job. Its Woodward vs the Romantics.
> 
> ...


That exactly how I see it hence all the recent calls from ex pro & some of them using the media saying Giggs should be next mufc manager. Jose has had the job lined up for a few week I imagine & I saw his recent BTsport interview other day & I thought I saw him say he will be in his new job come July. It's nailed on for me for once Ed listened to reason & if pick was Jose or Giggs then not even a debate worth having & saf/Charlton can support Jose from the comfort of their directors seats high up at OT in the stands & drop this lame weak power struggle he has to get Giggs in charge ASAP. 

Felt sorry for varela in 2 games v Liverpool he has had rashford & mata play in front of him as the RW leaving him exposed & varela own naivety & lack of exp has cost him with that. Totally nailed that lvg would sub him off at HT to scold him & I'm also confident that varela not even make 18 v man city this Sunday even if his only fit rb we have available just because it's how lvg rolls & want punish him for costing us the game even though if someone say older & more exp he wouldn't dare (see mata rewarded for red card v WBA then got the caption armband, carrick gifting away lfc goal last week then in 11 next game, bastian wasn't fit last few weeks but got onto bench anyway & Rooney continues to never be dropped regardless but Matteo, adnan, Jesse, Morgan, Herrera & now varela their easy targets for LvG.)

Didn't get mata on rw move at all last night just a bonkers move actually thought was move then play felliani & carrick in a 2 man cm which says a lot. Gotta be honest Jose can happily kick mata out of a 2nd club again yesterday showed him up really badly when felliani out performs you in any way with ease you know something's wrong & mata had a week rest yet looked knackered. 

When I saw team sheet I just shook my head at felliani & carrick duo I mean felliani wasn't bad 1st half but in 2nd he should seen red & just ineffective his a useful plan B/C/D if want use him then use him right way at least cos don't expect felliani open up teams with passing no shock that his best moment 2nd half was when whipped cross in to box & got good header on shame right at mingolet but such a average player & not a starter nor is carrick nowadays as his legs have gone just isn't a mobile to survive in PL & you almost need to play 2/3 cms around him in order to get best outta him like Pirlo was at juve but covered by Vidal & pogba & it's a wasted effort as carrick not aggresive enough survive in pl anymore & positional sense has started to go as his his long passing range to many times he drifted everywhere that blind in cm playing carrick role & no shock that best cm pair had also sure both hererra & Morgan best game of season v Arsenal cos both suits teams needs & gel as a duo but like most of lvg time here as soon as somethings works he changes it for whatever reason. 

Thought mata on rw did have a tiny postive which was Jesse as 10 he got to be more involved in play & he able link up with martial & rashford move in middle which was promising also his quite fast with ball when got space run Into. His still a limited player but he had a good game as did rashford it's a shame relying on him like are but got talent just a kid though & isn't able understand his position yet he wants go everywhere but if stays in middle he can do more as ball come to him & makes run in behind CBS rather then out wide as he won't hurt anyone going to corner flags but ironically if want a odd yard stick to measure if our woeful attacking team has any potential lot of stuff martial does is off the cuff yet oddly Depay Jesse & rashford only 3 that can do get his runs & do anything with clever fast 1-2 touch moves in & around the box that gives martial & our attack some actual cohesion & fluidity. 

Martial was my motm & Along with ddg both have been amazing this season I can't believe martial is 19-20 just superb. Even in train wreck of a season their clear improvements in his game from his debut v Liverpool to today. Now better movement off ball when ball on right side of pitch starting get how move off ball to get into positions in box. When passes ball he tries link up more rather then stand still waiting on left. His head up far more when crowded out. His long passing & vision is better then was I think before Liverpool goal he spotted Jesse free down right & pinged it to space running into just over hit ball bit to much but great vision. Now goes on outside just much as does on inside & thought he handled Clyne runs so well which area needed improve as has learn dirty side of game if is play as a LF/LW with us to help out his lb. 

Not first time martial roasted a rb nor do feel be last. We & martial misses Shaw & Jackson a lb just overlap & provide him support as to often left alone do it all himself & Liverpool in the end double & treble marked him. Kinda shows you were mufc is now that relying on 20 year old carry attack & team but he can be whatever he wants to be with better attack, Shaw/Jackson back, & proper staff/manager who gets & understands how to use him right & blitz more defenders soon enough. Wonder if dembele as Reenes is someone worth looking at for us since need a rw in summer? 

Sahko was brilliant for Liverpool IMO & he was everywhere making great tackles & nicking ball at rigg time getting to right areas before it become dangerous also Can had a good game I thought. Only downer if I was Liverpool fan would be Sturridge general mood. Jeez I get being subbed is annoying but didn't look happy the whole game anyway. Liverpool fans will know more them me if Being like this since been back or am I just being crazy last night? Anyway they deserved to go through they won tie in 1st leg & soon as they scored before HT last night the game was over they better team overall cos we were so poor at anfeild we didn't deserve to advance any further regardless.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Potential PSG, Barca, Madrid and Bayern semi?

How predictable.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I know every United supporter has a varying opinion on him, but I feel Blind has grown well this season. Great on the ball, good set-pieces, reliable all around. His only weakness is shared by United's defenders, players running at him/them. But I thought he dealt well with Sturridge on the breaks. Better dribblers can leave him for dead though. I'd also place him as one of the most eager to give his best performance, moreso in big games. Under Mourinho, he'll be a superstar if Mourinho doesn't decide to get a top level centre back straight away.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City can win if they press them. They did not like that at all when we did it to them in the second leg and it was causing them to make errors. They're not used to that in the stroll of a park league they compete in.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid get their usual 'stroll' to the semi finals. They'll no doubt draw the PSG/City winner in the next round as well. I hope they get Barca.

Barca have a very tough draw, again. Atletico are probably the third best team left. Although Lucho has a superb record against Simeone.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Madrid are reasonable favorites to advance even though Wolfsburg isn’t a bad team we are fairly better right now so they shouldn’t be a problem. Now in the next round we definitely don't have a chance, judging from our record against better teams this season. Bayern to advance as well with an accessible opponent in Benfica. Man City and PSG is the toughest tie. PSG seemed to me as a reserved/timid team when playing at home from what I’ve seen from them. If Man City offers a good press and a more aggressive play I can see them advancing to semi-finals. 

Atletico would have been a good challenge for Barca like they were in past seasons. But now, I don’t think they have a chance. There is a noticeble superiority in Barca’s favor in the last 6 or 7 games they have played against Atletico, plus the MSN looks unstopable. If Atletico draws a favorable result at the Camp Nou then they might have a small chance.

Dortmund and Sevilla to advance and hopefully they face each other in an hypothetical final/semi-final like I'm hoping to see.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If PSG go to the semis isn't this the first time they've ever gone that far?

I'd favor PSG if Kompany stays out, the CB pairing will always be poverty without him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> I know every United supporter has a varying opinion on him, but I feel Blind has grown well this season. Great on the ball, good set-pieces, reliable all around. His only weakness is shared by United's defenders, players running at him/them. But I thought he dealt well with Sturridge on the breaks. Better dribblers can leave him for dead though. I'd also place him as one of the most eager to give his best performance, moreso in big games. Under Mourinho, he'll be a superstar if Mourinho doesn't decide to get a top level centre back straight away.


I like Blind, he's a good all round player, I just don't like him being played at CB as all too often this season he's been exposed there

Mourinho will most definitely sign another CB and I hope to god it's LAPORTE


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> I like Blind, he's a good all round player, I just don't like him being played at CB as all too often this season he's been exposed there
> 
> Mourinho will most definitely sign another CB and I hope to god it's LAPORTE


Something that doesn't happen when Schneiderlin is playing. Van Gaal leaves the defence very isolated when he plays Carrick and Fellaini as a pairing. Even when you include Herrera and Schweinsteiger too. We could blame him and Smalling but they are playing with two midfielders stuck in quicksand.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> City can win if they press them. They did not like that at all when we did it to them in the second leg and it was causing them to make errors. They're not used to that in the stroll of a park league they compete in.


When Thiago Motta is your best midfielder, the press will cause problems. Verratti will probably help bypass it a lot quicker.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rockland said:


> If PSG go to the semis isn't this the first time they've ever gone that far?
> 
> I'd favor PSG if Kompany stays out, the CB pairing will always be poverty without him.


No they were in the semis in 1994/1995. As for City, imo they don't stand a chance, their defense is far too weak.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MLS THREAD Featuring La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, A-League Etc*

TORRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :torres

Edit: Typical Torres :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

TORRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All Torres' fault :no:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Partey looks like the black guy that Van Damme knocks out in about 9 seconds in Bloodsport


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:torres

What a prat, Atletico completely in control, deservedly winning, half-fit Godin reducing Suarez to Downing-level invisibility and Gabi nicking the ball off Messi over and over.

In the end Simeone will be relieved at that scoreline after the second half. 7 straight wins over Atleti now and Barca should make it through, Atletico are the one team you would want at home in the first leg because of their proficiency of shutting the home team out whilst nicking away goals.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Real Madrid Lolz


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Both sides trash in paris

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fernando probably shouldn't be allowed to play for City again.

If I'm Pellegrini, I'm telling him to go back to the hotel right now and then find his own way back home (Brazil). No stopping off in Manchester. Straight to Brazil.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Back to reality for Zidane after winning the most meaningless Clasico in a decade.

City lucky to not be 3 or 4 down, PSG incredibly wasteful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Strange game. PSG bottled it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Marcelo was fucking murdered from start to finish, especially for the second goal, and when he did a vanishing act every time Wolfsburg counter-attacked after half time. Granted, Danilo was also shocking, but we all know he's fucking pony. I don't think he's had a performance above 3/10 in his Madrid career, so you can excuse him at this point and blame Zidane for picking him.

https://streamable.com/2rkp

ique2










THE WOLVES putting a blunt end to Madrid's post-Clasico euphoria of only being 8 points behind Barcelona.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ibra offside for the second

truly had a shocker


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Madrid :lol

that is one of the strangest results I've seen in a while, I mean Wolfsburg aren't bad but would never expect them to beat and keep Real scoreless


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Another horrendous, dreadful, insipid performance from Madrid. I'm getting used to this which is so depressing at this point. Zidane making mistakes since the beginning with that starting lineup, I mean Danilo ffs, our defensive line was a disaster throughout the game. Wolfsburg did well exploiting our deficiencies we are so vulnerable line by line. 

A part of me thinks it will be better for us to get eliminated now and end with this JOKE of team and start "again" the next season with a renovated team. Otherwise we are going to keep living in mediocrity with the same players. 

I'm looking forward for Dortmund vs Liverpool that should be an interesting game though.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Never thought I'd say it, but I actually feel almost sorry for Real. Post that unbeaten steak under Ancelotti, they have been bitch-slapped and taken down several pegs. Maybe it has more to do with Pique trolling them mercilessly, Ronaldo staying classy despite the pressure and me wanting Zidane to succeed personally as a manager.

Can picture van Gaal justifying our CL exit at the end of season to the board though. "You shee guysh, even Madrid losht to them, itsh a proshesh..."


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at that first PSG goal, looked exactly like something that would happen on fifa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

highly amusing the amount of salt the press has for us drawing in paris. for all the talk that they would smash us and the tie would be over in the first leg, not many sides have gone to paris and scored 2 goals. sure psg had chances, but we played very well in midfield. dinho was exceptional and fernando, terrible mistake aside were great. mangala played very well, we worked hard all game and and pressed. any of the british media darlings do that and they're gushing.

they have matuidi, luiz, pastore and verratti will all miss the 2nd leg. in the box seat for a semi final. scenes if wolfsburg hold on and both sides get through and draw each other. wow.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

KLOPP BOWL about to begin.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dortmund are dead to me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dortmund should be up by 2 or 3.

Origi :mark: Great to get an away goal. Some heart attack stuff with our defence though. Sakho/Lovren have been pretty good in saying that though. 

We could've been up by 2 if Origi finished that towards the end of the half.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ye kudos to liverpool man, im sure even DA deserves a happy football moment once in a while.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm happy with that result. Both sides could've scored one or two more each. Huge to have an away goal going into Anfield next week. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kenny that sig is giving me AIDS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Good professional away performance


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sakho, Lovren, Can and Mignolet were great today. I was impressed by Mignolet, finally seems to be getting the more simple things done more effectively and looks like he's been practicing the high balls.

Origi did really well considering he was on his own most of the game and took his goal really well and could've had a 2nd.



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Kenny that sig is giving me AIDS.


Better now?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Solid professional away performance. Lovren and Sakho defended extremely well. Origi worked hard throughout and deserved his goal. Very good team performance. Let's just hope we can get a positive result at Anfield and make it to the semis.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I remember a few people in here handing Dortmund the trophy after they smashed Spurs.

Meanwhile Sevilla and their EXPERIENCE won at San Mames against a better team than Liverpool.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Scottish lads

Aberdeen are proper shite eh ? :haha

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still think Dortmund/Sevilla would be the ideal final, can never count Sevilla out, they love this competition


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Hard to decide which game to watch today. Real Madrid will probably come out flying to get those 3 goals, while the PSG-City game is as balanced as a razor's edge. Interesting night.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

You can do like I do myself.

One game on the tv, on the pc/laptop.

Of course if you have the option to do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Probably, yeah. Was thinking of the same.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

It's a good way to watch, especially if there only 2 games a night like in the quarter-finals.

Usually on my PC I watch the game I'm more invested in like tonight it's PSG-City after last week's result.

The TV is more like listening of the commentary, unless there's is some kind of controversy in the game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Cristiano, the legend, how does he even get booed sometimes?

Bye Bye Wolfsburg.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

is every argentinian player a bottler ?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

GOAT performance by Ronaldo. 

PSG, lol. I guess a City vs Bayern draw is inevitable just for the banter.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Paris on the phone to mourinho rn:banderas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Remember when some Man Utd fans on here were saying they didn't want Ronaldo. :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy for City.Over the 2 legs they were definitely the better team. PSG looked dogshit tbh

I thought Mangala was brilliant again tonight as he was in the first leg. May be he his settling down a bit now. Cant see City going any further but stranger things have happend


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

One of the few games where I can remember Cristiano making the difference on the pitch. Great performance in today's game. Though we still lack a solid play this was more of an obligation than a superb gameplay and Wolfsburg was so weak since the beginning which is why it was a bad joke to lose with them in the first game. Carvajal had an amazing performance as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

go suck eggs blanc you mouthy little twat. again show up as the incompetent puddle of wank he is. imagine getting stitched up by mangala, fernando and jesus bloody navas. ibra, cavani, aurier and di maria were embarrassing over 2 legs. would be shocked if blanc keeps his job after going backwards this season.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BIG GAME GINGE - GET IN... 

15 goals, 12 assists in ALL.. .cant wait till he's over the 1st season jitters and settles into the Prem


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He only scores penalties/useless goals though. enaldo






God performance today.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*JIMENEZ!!!!!
It is possible :mark:*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

needless to say, huge away goal for Bayern.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

bayern should get a 2nd and end the tie, atletico seem to want it more than barcelona.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Barca showing their true colors, dirty bastards both neymar and suarez (in both legs at least 3 red cards worthy of fouls from suarez)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Barca out


Looooooooooooooool

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Clear pen for Barca DENIED at the end :disdrogba

Atletico deserved to go through, Torres being a complete moron is the only reason the tie was close. Godin was a God in both games, by a mile the worlds best defender.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Simeone is untouchable!

This might have a negative effect on Barca's league form as well, which may give Atleti and possibly Real a bit of hope.

Atleti vs Bayern plz. Would be more interesting from a football perspective than the banter if Pep draws Pelle.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Clear pen for Barca DENIED at the end :disdrogba
> 
> Atletico deserved to go through, Torres being a complete moron is the only reason the tie was close.* Godin was a God in both games*, by a mile the worlds best defender.


exactly my thoughts, barca hit bad form at the worst time they could've, midfield looked lethargic, neymar was a ghost, messi had to drop too deep to receive the ball and thus wasn't dangerous at all and suarez didn't finish the few chances he got that well.

Very interesting semi finals up ahead, definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

No Barca fan can say anything about the penalty, Iniesta didnt get the red card in the other penalty and he was the one who gained that free kick.
And yes Godin is awesome, that passion and that quality, dont think any defender in the world has it, even when he got the yellow card, he dropped Sergi to the floor like a boss


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hoping for an Atletico vs Bayern final, but I expect that to be the semi as Madrid will get the best draw again and get City.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Barca goes from unbeaten in 39 straight games to playing like horseshit. Started when they bottled their 2-0 lead to Villarreal and it's snowballed from there. Went from looking like a good bet for the first ever back-to-back treble, to now wondering if they'll take home any trophies at their current form.

ATM stifled them and deserve to advance. They're such a nuisance as a Barca fan. Really wish Simeone would move on to coach Argentina instead. Well, it's down to the two Madrids, Bayern, and City. I'm thinking Bayern goes the distance this time.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I want Atletico to win the CL, Madrid doesnt really has showed anything CL winner worthy, Bayern while good has looked vulnerable, even with the Jackson flop, Atletico look amazing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Also think Pep takes it with Bayern this year. 7 years as a coach with 7 CL semi final appearances, as many as Ancelotti and Ferguson have managed in their entire careers. Ridiculous.

Barca have been awful since the Villareal second-half, they dominated the first 60 minutes of the Clasico but apart from that have been consistently outplayed ever since. They should still take home the league with an easy run in and the Copa Del Rey, but they need to buckle up fast, the team looks exhausted and bereft of ideas. Messi was in scintillating form before he went off for the international break with fucking tata martino, now he's in his worst form in forever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

As expected, Sergi Roberto's form dips and Barca fall apart.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Fuck Uefalona
Fuck tax evader Messi 
Fuck dirty cunt Suarez 


Today is a good day


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

puta barca

coneloa 4 life


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Arda Turan currently has "In the End" by Linkin Park on permanent repeat.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern/Real final tbh, as I agree with Seb that Real are likely to get City and Bayern will get Atleti


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

neuer was closer to knocking out his team mate than getting the ball. keeping/10


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:mark:

Completely called that shit. Atletico were due a win against Barca. Won a fortune. Awesome watching the game in Munich, the Bayern fans all watching their game and a fair few Barca fans and me in the corner watching this. Everyone went crazy when Atletico got the second and the Barca fans were raging., legit thought a guy woukd swing for me :lol 

Simeone's reign gets more impressive with every season. Obviously they have spent money but to lose the key players they have year after year and still maintaining this level is incredible.

Think it's just been too much for Barca in the last few weeks. The squad is probably exhausted, like I was saying there's a reason retaining it hasn't happened with the current format.

Backing Atletico to win it and really think they'll do it. Once they get some momentum they're a genuine juggernaut, they're so difficult to break down. They went through a bit a rough patch and have been a bit too reliant on Griezmann but guys loke Carrasco and even Torres seem to be really stepping up to take the pressure off. I'd give my right nut to have Koke and Griezmann at United.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

And there I was wishing for a PSG-Barcelona final... So much for that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> neuer was closer to knocking out his team mate than getting the ball. keeping/10


Neuer plays very aggressively and takes massive risks. It comes off most of the time, but when it doesn't, it looks like that.

More than half the goals bayern concede look very stupid, but we've conceded the same amount of goals as atletico across all competitions, while playing without CBs a third of the way.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

expecting dortmund to check their ticket to the semis tonight and da to crawl back in his cave till next year.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

and i thought the scarves were bad enough...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

cunts.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Lallana trying to learn ballet.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Horrible start. Poor lineup from the start as KLOPP has shown no respect to Dortmund. There midfield is obliterating ours. Milner/Firmino non existant from start to finish in that half. Allen should've started instead of Firmino.

Need a miracle in the second.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Firmino should've just taken Reus out

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Will never hear the end of this. Yellow bottlers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably the most entertaining game of the season, along with the 0-4 Clasico. Incredible comeback from Liverpool especially considering how well Dortmund played in the first half, huge credit to them and to Klopp.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Best game I've ever seen in my life, fucking hell. I can't deal with this... WOW


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> expecting dortmund to check their ticket to the semis tonight and da to crawl back in his cave till next year.


j/k guys, haha


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The one fucking week where I can't watch any mid week evening games and they all seem to turn out to be great or interesting :mj2

Let's not forget that POCH THE COWARD rested loads of key players and played the GEEK reserves against Dortmund because he didn't BELIEVE his first team could cope with taking on Dortmund while balancing responsibilities of taking on BRAVE VILLA and fucking Bournemouth. I hope he doesn't win the title just for that.

HUGE respect to Klopp for that comeback.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Unbelievable. 

Dortmund completely bottled it but Klopp is some manager. Will have Liverpool back in the CL eventually. 

Sevilla and Atletico going to extra time, Aduriz da gawd. My Villareal bet looking good. :mark:

Great shit this week.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

WOOPOHOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!

FUCK YES! 

SCENES!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Football really has gone to the dogs...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:mj2 That was incredible. Dortmund hadn't lost a competitive match in 4 months. @Goku told me we had NO CHANCE.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erik. said:


> You can hand Dortmund the trophy. They are clearly the best team in the competition.


Not a :jet2 prediction.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I nearly had a fucking heart attack celebrating Lovren's goal. Crazy, mad, amazing match. We were dead and buried and I really didn't think we would come back anything like that. 

I'm not even thinking about the next round and atm, I honestly couldn't give a flying fuck because that is why I love football and Liverpool.

YNWA.

Thankyou. Made my fucking week.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It was great and heroic match (Not at the level of United vs Mitjyland :serious.

Nah, great match, i dont know how Dortmund let Liverpool grow that momentum, it was inevitable awesome match, awesome comeback, liverpool with another miracle.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm a little bit calmer now. But damn how awesome was that? This is the kind of thing that makes me love football, it was insaneeeee. I rooted for Liverpool like it was my club since I was a kid.


:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2:klopp2

PS: Payback came to Dortmund for eliminating FC Porto.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So proud and in shock that we managed to beat Dortmund.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This week both EL and UCL have put awesome match after match, Barca vs Atletico, Madrid vs Wolfsburg, Liverpool vs Dortmund, Sevilla vs Athletic awesome awerome stuff


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We always looked likely to score with quite a few half chances throughout the match tbh, but at 1-3 down, I honestly thought that was it, I really did, as Dortmund are that good of a team on pressing I thought it was a step too far for us.

Fuck I'm glad I was talking bollocks and was wrong. Crazy, crazy, crazy.

Lovren and Sakho, take a fucking bow.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

kimino said:


> This week both EL and UCL have put awesome match after match, Barca vs Atletico, Madrid vs Wolfsburg, Liverpool vs Dortmund, Sevilla vs Athletic awesome awerome stuff


...and I didn't get to see ANY of it :towns it wasn't a :jet2 week to be busy.



Somebody give me a brief break down on how Liverpool managed to make that comeback please. Were Dortmund just inept or was there some crucial tactical change that made the difference?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

No matter how good Liverpool is. Bottling a 3 goals(technically) lead is unacceptable. Poor job by them and Tuchel or his defenders should hold some responsibility.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> :mj2 That was incredible. Dortmund hadn't lost a competitive match in 4 months. @Goku told me we had NO CHANCE.


you thought I was being serious? :towns
































































:jose


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Pummy said:


> No matter how good Liverpool is. Bottling a 3 goals(technically) lead is unacceptable. Poor job by them and Tuchel or his defenders should hold some responsibility.


Tuchel is the perfect manager to continue Wenger's legacy then.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Origi actually looks good. From Bebe to Pele in a month.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Divock fucking Origi. Was bloody great again tonight. Well done, son.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Feels good mane

Delighted that this group of players finally have their own crazy European night at Anfield. Skrtel and Lucas are the only ones who would have experienced the Rafa CL days, although Kolo was there that night for the 4-2 vs Arsenal :lelbron3

Even at 2-0 down, the tie didn't feel out of reach because we seemed to be carving out chances in the 15mins before halftime, just couldn't take them

I was in :cry mode at 3-1 though

Wouldn't mind going into next season with the Sakho/Lovren partnership still in tact. I think they're great together. Our defending at fullback though is poo

Special shout-out to the homie, Rush (RIP). He always believed in Lovren and never gave up on the guy. This night is for you, brother :mj2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> Feels good mane
> 
> Delighted that this group of players finally have their own crazy European night at Anfield. Skrtel and Lucas are the only ones who would have experienced the Rafa CL days, although Kolo was there that night for the 4-2 vs Arsenal :lelbron3
> 
> ...


ROFL you little shit


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh and Liverpool are the only unbeaten team left in European competition this season :lenny


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre said:


> ...and I didn't get to see ANY of it :towns it wasn't a :jet2 week to be busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody give me a brief break down on how Liverpool managed to make that comeback please. Were Dortmund just inept or was there some crucial tactical change that made the difference?


I dont know how Liverpool did it "tactically", their defense was awful, the first goal was a great goal with fast passes and great finish from Origi, Coutinho shoted a lot and found in the 2nd half the net, the rest was just Dortmund getting drowned into Liverpool momentum, the pressure from Dortmund was at the end on their own side, the last goal was awful defending and Weidenfeller could have done more, but they felt the pressure and the intensity of Liverpool and couldnt contain them, it was a similar to Juve vs Bayern, but just exchange the tactics with intensity.

Then again i couldnt think straight during the match so i may be exaggerating because the whole scenario was amazing


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sakho: "I think we deserved to win, for the Liverpool country!"
:lol

Sakho: "We showed great character today"

Rodgers lives on in Sakho.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its no secret that Origi and Firmino and Coutinho look miles better under Klopp than under Brendao. That was an incredible comeback. You can't really say what happens in these European fixtures with certainty. So stop predicting winners you fucks or City and Liverpool will win the CL and Europa. :tenay

Don't really care who wins Europa but I really hope Atletico win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A bit unfair there. Coutinho was Liverpool POTS under Brendao. And Brendao barely got to work with Origi and Firmino. They both were garbage in the first 2 or 3 months under Klopp. They've just settled in now. There's far better ways to say Klopp is better than Brendao.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

city/real
atleti/bayern

time to complete our set of losing to all 3 spanish giants.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

going in to the draw I was praying for Real

Now the more I think about it the more I'm dreading it enaldo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

de bruyne can do it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Zero surprise to see Real get the best draw available as per. Think we all predicted this just like we all knew they would get Wolfsburg or Benfica in the last round.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Bayern-Atleti is worthy of the final, but I wanted this draw now in case one of them got eliminated in the semis. Simeone and Guardiola is a massive big brain battle, great tie. 

City lucked out. Real will beat them, but City can put up a respectable showing as opposed to going out with a whimper if they had drawn any of the other two.

'Pool vs Villarreal is the best tie that could have happened. Sevilla vs Villarreal final, plz.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wtf was that Semi final 1 vs semi final 2 bullshit though. Like no shit, :mj4


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

RM getting the most favorable draw again? Say it aint so.

We've already seen the Madrid Derby in the CL final before, let's get something different this time around. I would be most intrigued to see Bayern vs. City, the club Pep is managing now versus the club he's going to manage next season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i'd be quite surprised if city knock real madrid out, think bayern/atletico is too hard to call, hoping bayern advance.

sevilla should advance and villareal/liverpool is also quite hard to call.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Matching the teams together I wouldn't give Pool a prayer against Villareal, but I thought the same about Dortmund so can't rule out the Klopp factor, but a Spanish final seems most likely and would be where my money is.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Villareal are my pick but can't help feel like Liverpool will win this fucking thing. They've serious momentum, nothing else to play for and they generally do this shit pretty often. 

Wanted Atletico to avoid Bayern. They're really running the gauntlet here.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Any final will be great Madrid vs Bayern with a powerhouses match, Bayern vs City Pep against their new team, Atletico vs Real Madrid derby again, Atletico vs City would be great no matter who wins.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Time for change I hope. Sick to see same 3 clubs dominated over and over. If Juve can knocked better Madrid then Man City can. Bayern is great but no better than Barca so I believe Atletico will win this.


Hope Liverpool win Europa so EPL can gain 
coefficient. Plus 5 pl team in CL is good to see.




Sliver C said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how good Liverpool is. Bottling a 3 goals(technically) lead is unacceptable. Poor job by them and Tuchel or his defenders should hold some responsibility.
> ...


At least he won't say he build club up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's the best draw both City and Madrid could have hoped for. I think Madrid will just nick it. I think Atletico deals with Bayern here. Should be a fantastic tie though. Don't think they'll be a lot of goals, but a great tactical battle.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Would be quite a story if Atleti beat Barca, Bayern, and Real to lift the CL.

I'd prefer a Atleti/City final tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Another UEFA Youth League added to the youth trophy cabinet.

Will these young guys get a chance? :lmao is the answer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i feel like they're forgetting someone.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I know. It pisses me off the lack of credit Atletico get :no:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> i feel like they're forgetting someone.


Try sparkling more imo


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

what a fucking snoozefest so far.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Kroos is so useless in this formation, Benzema also is too static, he need to make more runs, poor 1st half from Madrid midfield, Ramos fault deserved a red, but given the time and place a yellow would be enough but the referee didnt showed neither.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Both teams have awful limitations. Expected more from both and the game itself but neither of them had any goal attempt in the first half. Kind of stupid to put Benzema when he wasn't in the best condition for this game.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

The best part of this match has been Mcmanaman saying Ronnie every sentence! Kompany is past it


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Madrid doesnt have a no. 9 right now, with Cristiano and Benzema injured, Florentino doesnt want any competition for Benzema, the last real back up striker Madrid had was Chicharito, predictable and boring game


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Way better second half. Madrid showed a slightly superiority over City. Lucas, Casemiro and Carvajal played fine, Pepe had a good second half as well. Based on from what I saw in this game I don't really expect much from City in Madrid even when we are not an amazing team we are going to advance, probably. It seems Zidane doesn't count with James.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Advantage Real Madrid. Just. Came for a draw and got it. A very un-Real like way to go about things.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

that was actually one of the worst semi finals i have watched in my life. City with 0 chances in the entire fucking game, expect Madrid to dumpster them in the second leg especially if cr7 is available.(Dont quote me DA you fucker)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would rather be in a boring semi final than not in one at all.

i don't see why we can't go over there and nick a gol. madrid looked awful. granted we weren't flash either but they didn't press at all, and we could've easily scored in that first half hour if kun felt like running. could've had a knock though idk. thought our defence was outstanding, especially vinny who had played 90 mins in like 3 months prior. go to madrid with basically the same side, press them up the pitch and hope we get lucky. sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They looked awful and didn't press, because they decided the best approach would to not commit without their star player, as they'll have him back next we and have every confidence that they can do the job at home.

Still though, City pose a threat on the break, so it will be very interesting. Expecting Madrid to do enough to go through, but I'm not as sure as I usually would be when it comes to City in the CL. They've changed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

spanish radio says he's still a serious doubt for the 2nd leg and he actually has a mild hamstring tear. so they still might not have him back.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't fancy them at all without ronaldo

Score draw, city through to the final

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Madrid has 0 goals against them in the Bernabéu, even without Cristiano i still see Madrid passing to the final, if it goes to PK, Navas is a specialist


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing match, dont know who will pass to the final, but the one does it it will be the favorite IMO, quite different from yesterday borefest


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

man we could have scored atleast once, but lucky not to concede a 2nd to Torres, think we advance still.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Think the tie would have been over if :torres buried that late chance. Atletico are just drilled far too well. Wouldn't fancy any team to turn over a 2 goal deficit against them over 90 minutes when they just have to defend. They're an absolute machine. 

That Alaba strike would have been worthy of the occasion if it had gone in. Only a truly special goal deserved to breach Atletico.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Had the option to take the day off from work for watching one of the two legs and I chose to skip this one. Probably a good decision, it looks to be a thrilling second leg.

Hope Pep completes the grand treble of going out to 3 Spanish giants in 3 consecutive seasons, but it's still a razors edge. 

Bayern are just too good at home, can't see them getting beat there, or Pep repeating the mistakes he made today from what I read of the match. Good thing that a draw will be enough to see Atletico through, if they hang on.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

unlucky not to score.

First half was poor tactically and benching Muller was retarded when we were playing with traditional wingers. Hope Pep turns it around. We were La Bestia Negra, the bane of the spanish teams, and we're going to be losing to 3 spanish teams in 3 seasons in the semi finals of the ucl. Not a good look.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Atleti always score in big away games, so I can see them going through.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Goku said:


> unlucky not to score.
> 
> First half was poor tactically and benching Muller was retarded when we were playing with traditional wingers. Hope Pep turns it around. We were La Bestia Negra, the bane of the spanish teams, and we're going to be losing to 3 spanish teams in 3 seasons in the semi finals of the ucl. Not a good look.


I dont think Bayern will lose, tbh i want Atletico to win the competition, but without Godin the perfect defense of Atletico isnt the same, it will depend on Pep initial posture, since i believe Atletico again will try to overwhelm Bayern the 1st 30 minutes of the 2nd leg, i believe Bayern can and will score in Germany, the key of the match will be Bayern defense and Griezmann form.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will Bayern score 3 in 90 minutes? Because Atleti are scoring.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Joel said:


> Will Bayern score 3 in 90 minutes? Because Atleti are scoring.


Thats the issue, even when it wont be a Popular opinion, IMO a more slow paced match would benefit Bayern, they need to be careful of not letting Atletico counterattack too much, as long as Bayern keep their defensive line organized and start the pressure in their own half, they can slowly build their game and try to look for a game changer play from Costa/Ribery/Vidal, because if Atletico scores in Germany its pretty much over


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If it's a Madrid derby in the final, I just hope Atletico can get some revenge for 2014. Ramos the harsh bastard stealing it from them :cry


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:jose

Didn't deserve to fucking lose that tonight. Not much difference from a draw, but we need to score two and not to concede next week. We more than have it in us of course as we played well again tonight to warrant hope for the second leg.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking like Sevilla/Villareal and Ateltico/Real finals then.

Really can't see Villareal letting in 3 so Pool will have to shut them out at Anfield - same goes for Bayern against Atleti. Sevilla and Real are almost foregone conclusions after both getting away draws and both being formidable at home.

Edit: Mcmanaman's bitterness after the match, complete embarrassment :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

As everyone who watches La Liga already knows, winning in El Madrigal is super difficult. I'm fairly confident Villareal are scoring in England too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not even slightly worried


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Not even slightly worried


Spanish teams against non-Spanish teams in the last 3 seasons in knockout games:

Wins:

01 2013/14 UEL - Sevilla def. Maribor
02 2013/14 UEL - Real Betis def. Rubin Kazan
03 2013/14 UEL - Valencia def. Dynamo Kiev
04 2013/14 UEL - Valencia def. Ludogrets
05 2013/14 UEL - Sevilla def. Porto
06 2013/14 UEL - Valencia def. Basel
07 2013/14 UEL - Sevilla def. Benfica
08 2013/14 UCL - Madrid def. Schalke
09 2013/14 UCL - Madrid def. Dortmund
10 2013/14 UCL - Madrid def. Bayern
11 2013/14 UCL - Atleti def. Milan
12 2013/14 UCL - Atleti def. Chelsea
13 2013/14 UCL - Barcelona def. Man City
14 2014/15 UEL - Villarreal def. Salzburg
15 2014/15 UEL - Sevilla def. Moenchengladbach
16 2014/15 UEL - Sevilla def. Zenit
17 2014/15 UCL - Madrid def. Schalke
18 2014/15 UCL - Atleti def. Leverkusen
19 2014/15 UCL - Barcelona def. Man City
20 2014/15 UCL - Barcelona def. PSG
21 2014/15 UCL - Barcelona def. Bayern
22 2014/15 UCL - Bilbao def. Napoli
23 2013/14 UEL - Real Betis def. Jablonec
24 2013/14 UEL - Sevilla def. Mladost Podgorica
25 2013/14 UEL - Sevilla def. Slask Wroclaw
26 2014/15 UEL - Villarreal def. Astana
27 2014/15 UEL - Sociedad def. Aberdeen
28 2013/14 UCL - Sociedad def. Lyon
29 2014/15 UCL - Barcelona def. Juventus
30 2014/15 UEL - Sevilla def. Dnipro
31 2014/15 UEL - Sevilla def. Fiorentina
32 2015/16 UCL - Valencia def. Monaco
33 2015/16 UEL - Valencia def. Rapid Wien
34 2015/16 UCL - Atletico Madrid def. PSV
35 2015/16 UEL - Sevilla def. Basel
36 2015/16 UEL - Sevilla def. Molde
37 2015/16 UEL - Villarreal def. Napoli
38 2015/16 UEL - Villarreal def. Leverkusen
39 2015/16 UEL - Villarreal def. Sparta Prag
40 2015/16 UEL - Bilbao def. Marseille
41 2015/16 UEL - Bilbao def. Zilina
42 2015/16 UCL - Barcelona def. Arsenal
43 2015/16 UCL - Real Madrid def. Wolfsburg
44 2015/16 UCL - Real Madrid def. Roma
45 2015/16 UEL - Bilbao def. Inter Baku

Losses:

01 2014/15 UEL - Torino def. Bilbao
02 2014/15 UEL - Krasnodar def. Sociedad
03 2014/15 UCL - Juventus def. Madrid

Ongoing:

Villareal 1-0 Liverpool
Shakhtar 2-2 Sevilla
Man City 0-0 Real Madrid
Atletico 1-0 Bayern Munich

:done










BORING MILNER is your only hope.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm actually trying to stay awake for the NFL draft so I'll avoid reading your post there 

Not even slightly worried


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i don't know what you're on DA but i'm worried


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I should have watched the Shakhtar/Sevilla game. :tenay


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Klopp sounded almost bitter after the game. Not the first time his team's let in last minute goals, but he seems to be really counting on winning the EL.



> "Before we were an English team, a big name, no quality, now they know we have a little bit of quality."


Never heard him justifying his work at Liverpool till now. Seems like he sees EL success as make or break for his first season, understandable of course. Betting the players got a bollocking after that game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

imagine all Spanish Champions League and Europa finals. crazy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Has it ever happened before? 4 teams from one country in the two finals?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont think so no.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

@Kiz we have to save the world from a madrid derby final.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Vader said:


> Has it ever happened before? 4 teams from one country in the two finals?


No, closest was only a couple of seasons ago, 13/14 I think when Real won 4-1 against Atletico in the Champs League and Sevilla beat a team from Portugal (Benfica I think) in the Europa. Still, not a bad year for the Iberian peninsula!!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Here comes the Denis Suarez hype train!

Also is there a better RB than Mario a the minute? I can't think of 1.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Goku said:


> @Kiz we have to save the world from a madrid derby final.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> Here comes the Denis Suarez hype train!
> 
> Also is there a better RB than Mario a the minute? I can't think of 1.


Still Lahm for me, he's a machine. Couple of bad games (by his standards) since Christmas but still the best in Europe across the season for me. Best of his generation and looks like he still has years in him. And I don't like praising German footballers!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lahm has been very good this season after being restored to RB. He doesn't have the pace he used to but I don't think that's hurt him at all.

Will probably see more of the old overlaps with Carlo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I always thought Lahm playing in midfield was a strange one considering how good he is at RB and the fact Bayern had 1000000 other guys who can play CM

Lahm was also a very good left back in his earlier days too mind, just a very dependable and versatile player


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mario is quality, he and Bruno are both arguably top 5 in the world at RB/DM.

+1 on Lahm being the best though, would've said Alves last year but he's been very erratic in 2016, although nowhere near as much as Alba.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gut instinct says it's going to be Atleti/City.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Never expected Bayern to remain scoreless. But brilliant save from Oblak to keep it 1-0.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't watch Bayern religiously but whenever I've seen Ribery in the CL he's looked average. Just Jesus Navas with a scar


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

complete domination so far, i think if we dont concede we're through


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Will Bayern score 3 in 90 minutes? Because Atleti are scoring.


Now let us see...


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Not easy to score 2 against Atletico, it's not the same as Juve. That bus is parked for keeps. If Guardiola does manage it, it will be either a tactical wonder or if an Atleti player sees red.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Griezmann may not have the numbers of some others but he's scored important goal after important goal this season, winning so many matches for his team by one goal, both in La Liga and CL. He's overtaken Suarez as the best player in Europe this season for me.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Simeone just went nuts there, hitting an official. Retrospective ban incoming.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Insane game, crazy drama, cant really ask for more from bayern, we played our hearts out. Ribery is the greatest.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Pep's tenure at Bayern is about to be graded at 6/10.


7/10.

This Atletico team though... Simeone is too good. Now win it this time.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

So Pellegrini might go further than Pep in the CL. Very nice. 

Great game, just what you expect from Atletico nowadays. They really should be able to beat Real or City and win it this time.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Goku said:


> meh


...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LMAO at Pep doing fuck all outside Bayernliga in 3 years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres beating Barca and Bayern again :torres


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

If Atletico wins this UCL (Is going to be favorite vs City/Madrid imo), looking back at the whole competition, the manager who at least for now, has been closer to beat Simeone's Atletico is this man


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kimino said:


> If Atletico wins this UCL (*Is the favorite imo*), looking back at the whole competition, the manager who at least for now, has been closer to beat Simeone's Atletico is this man


LMFAO


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> LMFAO


Who is your favorite?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kimino said:


> Who is your favorite?


Obviously Real Madrid provided Ronaldo is available and they get past City.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Obviously Real Madrid provided Ronaldo is available and they get past City.


I also believe that Madrid will win tomorrow against City, even if both Ronaldo and Benzema are at their 100% after eliminating Barcelona and Bayern, i believe Atletico have earned the right to be called favorites in the final. If there is another Madrid derby in the final, i think this one will go to PK, Oblak and Keylor are in the top 3/ top 5 of best keepers right now along with DDG and Buffon


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

kimino said:


> If Atletico wins this UCL (Is going to be favorite vs City/Madrid imo), looking back at the whole competition, the manager who at least for now, has been closer to beat Simeone's Atletico is this man


Benfica beat Atletico in the Calderon no less in the group stages let´s not forget that!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tiago said:


> Benfica beat Atletico in the Calderon no less in the group stages let´s not forget that!


Benfica has been great this season, but i dont think group stages are the same as the elimination stage, they dont play with the same intensity, then again i dont remember if it was a must win that match against benfica, and if we take that as an example, Barcelona and Bayern also won against atletico in the first leg and in this match


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

If City beat Real, I'll be satisfied with whoever wins between Atletico or City.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

PSV came closest to pushing Atletico to the limit. Penalties could have gone either way. Cocu is doing a fine job.

So I guess it can be agreed now that Guardiola still has to prove he is the best manager eva?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT for Uli Hoeness to take over again, Jesus, Kalle is a moron.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sliver C said:


> PSV came closest to pushing Atletico to the limit. Penalties could have gone either way. Cocu is doing a fine job.
> 
> *So I guess it can be agreed now that Guardiola still has to prove he is the best manager eva*?


For me he his not even one of the best managers of my generation let alone ever.

I honestly believe that if you was the manager of Bayern for the last 3 years and i was your assistant we would have had the same amount of success as Pep.It would be harder to not win the Bundesliga with that squad. Very similar situation at Barca. Pep inherited what was all ready the best squad in the world

No doubt he is a good manager but until he builds a great squad and then dominates he has shitloads to prove


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Eat shit Bayern you bottling cunts. Enjoy your treble of being eliminated by 3 Spanish teams in 3 years. 

I've never seen a 'top team' perform so shit away from home in Europe. Too bad Bayern couldn't draw Porto at every stage of their CL campaign, because then they would actually have a chance of winning it. 

Bunch of miserable bottling fucks. 

PS. Hopefully Rummenigge gets hit by a bus.

PSS. 










Enjoy your retirement you old, miserable, bottling Madrid fuck. lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Top Shelf said:


> For me he his not even one of the best managers of my generation let alone ever.
> 
> I honestly believe that if you was the manager of Bayern for the last 3 years and i was your assistant we would have had the same amount of success as Pep.It would be harder to not win the Bundesliga with that squad. Very similar situation at Barca. Pep inherited what was all ready the best squad in the world
> 
> No doubt he is a good manager but until he builds a great squad and then dominates he has shitloads to prove


did you miss his whole time at barca or something?

he inherited a squad that finished 10 points behind villarreal. an unfit, unmotivated mess of a squad who were transformed into one of the best club sides of all time under his tutelage.

people moan about those who hold pep up as some sort of god. the people who blatantly make stuff up to detract from what he has accomplished are just as bad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Top Shelf said:


> For me he his not even one of the best managers of my generation let alone ever.
> 
> *I honestly believe that if you was the manager of Bayern for the last 3 years and i was your assistant we would have had the same amount of success as Pep.*It would be harder to not win the Bundesliga with that squad. Very similar situation at Barca. Pep inherited what was all ready the best squad in the world
> 
> No doubt he is a good manager but until he builds a great squad and then dominates he has shitloads to prove


You should repeat this to your GP so they can prescribe you some form of antipsychotic medication. This isn't to defend Pep either.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

From what i have watched, people who claim that Pep is not a top manager, usually just look at the results, and not to the way they play, Pep said it himself, its impossible to win everything always, i rate highly guys like Pep and Mourinho, and right now only Simeone is better than him, only because the difference in the quality of the teams they had.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Kiz said:


> did you miss his whole time at barca or something?
> 
> he inherited a squad that finished 10 points behind villarreal. an unfit, unmotivated mess of a squad who were transformed into one of the best club sides of all time under his tutelage.
> 
> people moan about those who hold pep up as some sort of god. the people who blatantly make stuff up to detract from what he has accomplished are just as bad.


Make stuff up? The squad Pep inherited had Puyol,Abidal,Yaya Toure,Iniesta,Xavi,Busquets,Marquez,Henry,Eto,Messi,Pedro,Gudjonsen.Add the signings of Alves and Pique and i think you can safely say that at the time that group of players without doubt were classed as one of the best squads in the world. He wasnt exactly handed a load of shite now was he



Andre said:


> You should repeat this to your GP so they can prescribe you some form of antipsychotic medication. This isn't to defend Pep either.


My GP is a women in her mid fifties, I am pretty sure if she was in charge of Bayern with the current squad that they would still end up as Bundesliga winners


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's a squad that finished 10 points behind villarreal. safe to say it wasn't. they reach a new level under pep, something forgotten by time.

but you seem to be one of those types who think they could manage a club and win stuff, so i can't be arsed after this.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Glad that people have stopped heralding Guardiola so highly. People claiming that he was going to win the League by ten points even if Man Utd got Mourinho was pretty silly. His time hasn't been much more successful (if at all) than Mourinho at RM.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

If any of you three were put in charge it would be a hilarious disaster.

Based on your posting history (you and sliver), the amount of worthwhile insight that you could add wouldn't fill the back of a stamp. That same history of largely nonsensical drivel suggests you would both also have a hard time communicating to a squad full of players from different countries. That's even if you were given the chance, as they would barely pay attention to you because you're some no names geeks who have achieved fuck all in pro football. On the rare occasion that they might listen, they would laugh at you and completely undermine you the moment you said something ridiculous (highly likely to be a regular deal) or showed a sign of weakness. Not to mention the guy you said should be manager, suggested Leicester had an UPHILL TASK when the title was all but theirs. He's more negative than David Moyes and his tenure at Bayern would be extremely lucky to be as good as the chosen one's time at United.

You would be laughing stocks, standing there with your football manager print off spreadsheets. The same goes for anyone that posts in these threads, but particularly you two, because you're legitimately two of the worst, hyperbolic, deluded, lunatic posters in these threads.
@Rugrat who has said Pep would win the league by ten points?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

@Andre someone said it in the chatbox last week. I can't remember who off hand, but there have been hyperbolic posts not too dissimilar in the past for it not be a surprise. There are probably more exaggerated comments than that in this very thread.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Top Shelf said:


> Make stuff up? The squad Pep inherited had Puyol,Abidal,Yaya Toure,Iniesta,Xavi,Busquets,Marquez,Henry,Eto,Messi,Pedro,Gudjonsen.Add the signings of Alves and Pique and i think you can safely say that at the time that group of players without doubt were classed as one of the best squads in the world. He wasnt exactly handed a load of shite now was he


1st Busquets and Pedro were brought up from the B team by him. Let's forget the incredible season he had with the B team and focus on his actual senior team career.

The last season under Rijkaard were boring, sluggish, slow, uneventful. If you suffered insomnia it would put you to sleep. They finished 10 points behind Villarreal and put on 1 of the most pathetic displays against Real Madrid. Eto'o refusing to play etc.

Within a few months Ronaldinho and Deco were kicked out; he failed to get Eto'o out but he proved himself that season. The team looked full of life, he reinvented the term team pressing. The style of play was beautiful; they were a force, fast, fluent and sexy. Up there with the greatest team...using the majority of the players that had failed the season before. A team that looked dead and ready to be put out of their misery.. went on to win 6 trophies in a year. Iniesta went from being good to 1 of the best midfielders not in the world but in history.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I certainly don't recall anyone typing that. Most have said Pep would improve City a lot, but the general consensus for a while has been that next season will be one of the toughest prem title races in a long time.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

People also tend to foget thant 1 year prior to the treble with Heynckes, Bayern didnt win anything, Pep is young, and if you actually watch his matches and look at how he has developed the play and his style then you cant call his work a failure or that he isnt one of the best managers today, i mean just look at the guy, he has a plan and with his quality is dictating the destiny of his career as manager, he researches, study the language and try to get a team with favorable conditions.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Top Shelf said:


> For me he his not even one of the best managers of my generation let alone ever.
> 
> I honestly believe that if you was the manager of Bayern for the last 3 years and i was your assistant we would have had the same amount of success as Pep.It would be harder to not win the Bundesliga with that squad. *Very similar situation at Barca. Pep inherited what was all ready the best squad in the world*
> 
> No doubt he is a good manager but until he builds a great squad and then dominates he has shitloads to prove


* @Seb

Please school this clown so we can just quote a post everytime some maniac makes this argument. *


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Andre said:


> If any of you three were put in charge it would be a hilarious disaster.
> 
> Based on your posting history (you and sliver), the amount of worthwhile insight that you could add wouldn't fill the back of a stamp. That same history of largely nonsensical drivel suggests you would both also have a hard time communicating to a squad full of players from different countries. That's even if you were given the chance, as they would barely pay attention to you because you're some no names geeks who have achieved fuck all in pro football. On the rare occasion that they might listen, they would laugh at you and completely undermine you the moment you said something ridiculous (highly likely to be a regular deal) or showed a sign of weakness. Not to mention the guy you said should be manager, suggested Leicester had an UPHILL TASK when the title was all but theirs. He's more negative than David Moyes and his tenure at Bayern would be extremely lucky to be as good as the chosen one's time at United.
> 
> You would be laughing stocks, standing there with your football manager print off spreadsheets. The same goes for anyone that posts in these threads, but particularly you two, because you're legitimately two of the worst, hyperbolic, deluded, lunatic posters in these threads.


Made me laugh. That was actually pretty good how you took it as a reality and deconstructed it, just as one of those genre deconstruction tv shows.:lmao

FYI, I don't actually play football manager nor have I bothered with it. La Mulana would be my #1 choice if I had to play games, hate sports games. Eagerly waiting for the sequel.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Great shot by Bale, but thats on Hart

edit: deflected and it was a center lucky Bale, and it was own goal?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Kiz said:


> it's a squad that finished 10 points behind villarreal. safe to say it wasn't. they reach a new level under pep, something forgotten by time.
> 
> but you seem to be one of those types who think they could manage a club and win stuff, so i can't be arsed after this.


No really i dont.I am sure that if i was in charge of Leicester this season then they probably would have been relegated and not winning the league.I never said Pep was not a quality manager. I simply said imo he should not be regarded as one of the best ever and until he builds a squad and dominates he still has a lot to prove.



Andre said:


> If any of you three were put in charge it would be a hilarious disaster.
> 
> Based on your posting history (you and sliver), the amount of worthwhile insight that you could add wouldn't fill the back of a stamp. That same history of largely nonsensical drivel suggests you would both also have a hard time communicating to a squad full of players from different countries. That's even if you were given the chance, as they would barely pay attention to you because you're some no names geeks who have achieved fuck all in pro football. On the rare occasion that they might listen, they would laugh at you and completely undermine you the moment you said something ridiculous (highly likely to be a regular deal) or showed a sign of weakness. Not to mention the guy you said should be manager, suggested Leicester had an UPHILL TASK when the title was all but theirs. He's more negative than David Moyes and his tenure at Bayern would be extremely lucky to be as good as the chosen one's time at United.
> 
> ...


I have barely posted in the football threads and off the top of my head i can only remember 1 time were i have had a disagreement with you (Chelsea are a massive club). To label someone hyperbolic ,deluded and a lunatic all because you disagree on a couple of things is a bit sad and childish tbh. If you dont agree with everything Andre says then you are obviously a clueless idiot .I will bare that in mind the next time we are privileged enough to be graced with your undeniable and superior football knowledge 



seabs said:


> * @Seb
> 
> Please school this clown so we can just quote a post everytime some maniac makes this argument. *


This clown does not need schooling on anything thanks. As i already pointed out the Barca squad that pep inherited was littered with world class players.I never denied that he done a cracking job or said he is not a quality manager.I am just of the opinion that he should not be given the label as one of the greatest managers of all time just yet


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Lads, it's football, not a war zone. Let's move on.

Bale has been splendid as usual. Amazing City are still in it despite Toure staying on for as long as he did.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DEJA VU :woo

Pls win this time el Cholo :woo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Top Shelf I've disagreed with Kiz and Seabs a fair bit on football. I don't think either of them are "clueless idiots". Even when I've agreed with you in the past (aka the right to argue Chelsea aren't a big club) you've made really daft, incorrect and illogical comments. That's what I'm basing those words on.

I don't think I'm some football genius either, neither do I take myself that seriously. I cringed when Irish Jet said I should be a pundit.





Made this for the Euros, but it kind of works for now too









A bit miffed that we're getting another all Madrid final, but I'm sure I will get over it if Simeone completes the job this time.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

A tragic display by City vs a pretty bad Real Madrid, the match itself was pretty shit considering it was a CL semifinal. Starting Yaya Toure vs Madrid[lmfao], this was a great chance for City to achieve something historic but they didn't turn up in either game. Overall a pretty easy qualification for Madrid considering it was a semifinal.

Kudos to the kid with the Henry avi for TRIGGERING Andre.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

James lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> A tragic display by City vs a pretty bad Real Madrid, the match itself was pretty shit considering it was a CL semifinal. *Starting Yaya Toure vs Madrid[lmfao]*, this was a great chance for City to achieve something historic but they didn't turn up in either game. Overall a pretty easy qualification for Madrid considering it was a semifinal.


Said it in the chatbox earlier, but he's a liability in big games now. Hasn't always been the most reliable grafter off the ball, even in his prime, but he's so slow and languid now that City should really only play him against shite.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking at the stats? 0 shots on goal, damn way to play a UCL semi-final


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Only need Sevilla and Villarreal to get the job done for an all Spanish party.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Sticking to the topic of the night... next season and beyond, some people will forget nights like this and City being generally shit in the league, even if Pep wins the title or takes City to a CL victory in the future. They've had luck in the draws for once but that will only take this current incarnation of the team so far. Needs some serious surgery.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Andre said:


> Sticking to the topic of the night... next season and beyond, some people will forget nights like this and City being generally shit in the league, even if Pep wins the title or takes City to a CL victory in the future. They've had luck in the draws for once but that will only take this current incarnation of the team so far. Needs some serious surgery.


think it's more to do with the team mentality because they 100% got intimidated by the name value of Real Madrid and Bernabeu, proceeding to create 1 chance in 180 minutes of play.

I also wanna add that I don't know HOW THE FUCK City paid 60m(?) for a player like Sterling, granted I've only watched a handful of games from this team and he's looked like Theo Walcott II.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> think it's more to do with the team mentality because they 100% got intimidated by the name value of Real Madrid and Bernabeu, proceeding to create 1 chance in 180 minutes of play.
> 
> I also wanna add that I don't know HOW THE FUCK City paid 60m(?) for a player like Sterling, granted I've only watched a handful of games from this team and he's looked like Theo Walcott II.


That's a part of it definitely. They played like cowards for most of the two legs (although Madrid did too in the first leg). The mentality is generally wrong at the club. Doesn't help that a lot of the players seemed to stop giving a shit once they knew Pelle's days were numbered.

But I also look at that City squad and see a fair few players that are getting on or passed their prime. The full backs in particular. That's an area where you largely need a lot of energy in the modern game and they don't seem to have it so much these days.

Sterling was a fantastic dribbler before he signed for City but needs serious work on most other parts of his game. A lot of his success at Liverpool was down to playing behind Suarez and Sturridgr in an open system where he was given loads of space to attack and regular easy options to pass forwards due to world class striker movement. He now seems to play within himself which means he doesn't even dribble as much or as well as he should. Big project for Pep to take on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I cannot believe FUCKING City were in this CL semi-final while the likes of Juve and Barca were out. 

That was one of the worst semi-final performances I have ever seen. 

Real Madrid are in the FUCKING CL Final and they went through a easier path than Liverpool have had in the FUCKING Europa League. 

Eat shit you worthless fucks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Top Shelf said:


> For me he his not even one of the best managers of my generation let alone ever.
> 
> I honestly believe that if you was the manager of Bayern for the last 3 years and i was your assistant we would have had the same amount of success as Pep.It would be harder to not win the Bundesliga with that squad. Very similar situation at Barca. Pep inherited what was all ready the best squad in the world
> 
> No doubt he is a good manager but until he builds a great squad and then dominates he has shitloads to prove


You sound like a talksport caller. You're a mong if you think you could emulate any top manager, let alone Pep.

Pep took over a team that finished 18 points behind Madrid (the same difference today between West Ham and top of the prem) and 10 points Villareal. He finished his first season winning La Liga, Champions League, Copa Del Rey, UEFA Super Cup, Spanish Super Cup, and the Club World Cup. He did this by throwing out established stars, and in some case club legends - such as Deco, Eto'o (in 10-11) and Ronaldinho. He promoted youth players like Busquets and Pedro, and made key signings like Alves and Pique (both now club legends). He moved Messi central, built the team around Xavi and Iniesta, threw his trust behind La Masia and Cruyff's philosophy, and by the end of the third season he had added another two Liga titles and another Champions League, playing some of the most glorious football any of us has seen, and left the club having won 14 trophies in 4 seasons. The squad he inherited was full of ageing stars, massive ego's, and little recent success. Barca were trophy-less the 2 seasons before he joined, so not sure how you've decided they were the best squad in the world.

He no doubt deserves critique for his time at Bayern - but also credit for absolutely dominating Germany, the second best league in Europe from when he started to his departure. Bayern usually have the best squad in the BuLi but weren't dominating it year in year out until Pep arrived. Because football doesn't work like Fifa - you don't just rate players X Y and Z in a vacuum ignoring any other factors and decide they should automatically always win, or if they do win that they were always destined to win anyway - football is a team game and the managers who are successful deserve credit. He reached 3 Champions League semi's - making it 7 out of 7 semi's or better in his managerial career - losing the first two to the eventual winners (likely the same this year also) - which is probably an underachievement on the whole, but Bayern don't have a divine right to win the comp, they've only won it once in 15 years. Pep probably improved the Bayern team after taking over - just not as quickly as Ancelotti improved Real, Lucho improved Barca, or Simeone improved Atletico, respectively.

Trying to make out he isn't one of the best managers of this generation is an embarrassing, illogical opinion on the whole. If he wins one more Champions League he's tied for the most ever, and he's got plenty of time left and will win plenty more trophies, where ever he ends up. The situation he's taking over City isn't too dissimilar from the situation Barca were when he turned up there, but if they win the League by 5+ points next year i'm sure you'll right that off as well and say they already had the best squad anyway.

Re City, didn't expect much from them in this semi and they lived up to that. Total stroll for Madrid, ridiculous route to the final they've had avoiding probably the best 4 teams in the comp in Barca Atleti Juve and Bayern.

All Madrid final with a good chance of Real winning :mj2



Andre said:


> Said it in the chatbox earlier, but he's a liability in big games now. Hasn't always been the most reliable grafter off the ball, even in his prime, but he's so slow and languid now that City should really only play him against shite.


He's always been a liability in the Champions League, which is why SHREWD PEP sold him. Isn't able to run through midfield's with POWERFUL RUNS like he does in the Prem, and is therefore a defensive liability against teams that keep the ball. There have been pretty much fuck all world class midfielders in the Prem since Modric left.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SHREWD PEP definitely proved he was an :jet in the transfer market with that decision. Barring that time when he signed CESC.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> SHREWD PEP definitely proved he was an :jet in the transfer market with that decision. Barring that time when he signed CESC.


SHREWD PEP selling Yaya and promoting Busquets who he knew from managing the B team was one of his best decisions, and whilst he made mistakes in the transfer market he usually rectified them - for example Ibrahimovic - by putting Messi in at false 9 after he played there and DEMOLISHED Arsenal with 4 goals, and shoving Ibra out the door at the end of the season and replacing him with a better player and better fit for the team (David Villa) to play wide left but also come inside and play at 9 when Messi dropped deep (5-0 vs Madrid game is a perfect illustration of this). I'm sure ANYONE, including posters on this forum, would have had this same thought process though, so no credit to Pep for any of the above.

Cesc's time at Barca though :mj2 Champions League wins the seasons before and after his time at the club.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Real winning the final makes me wanna puke a little.

Wahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Heart, mind and soul wanting Atletico to win in the final


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> You sound like a talksport caller. You're a mong if you think you could emulate any top manager, let alone Pep.
> 
> Pep took over a team that finished 18 points behind Madrid (the same difference today between West Ham and top of the prem) and 10 points Villareal. He finished his first season winning La Liga, Champions League, Copa Del Rey, UEFA Super Cup, Spanish Super Cup, and the Club World Cup. He did this by throwing out established stars, and in some case club legends - such as Deco, Eto'o (in 10-11) and Ronaldinho. He promoted youth players like Busquets and Pedro, and made key signings like Alves and Pique (both now club legends). He moved Messi central, built the team around Xavi and Iniesta, threw his trust behind La Masia and Cruyff's philosophy, and by the end of the third season he had added another two Liga titles and another Champions League, playing some of the most glorious football any of us has seen, and left the club having won 14 trophies in 4 seasons. The squad he inherited was full of ageing stars, massive ego's, and little recent success. Barca were trophy-less the 2 seasons before he joined, so not sure how you've decided they were the best squad in the world.
> 
> ...


I never said he was not one of the best managers of this generation,I said my generation .I would not say Pep is above the likes of Hitzfeld,Jose,Ferguson to name a few

Pep tactically still has a lot to prove. Other than all out attack and constant pressing he has not shown anything that suggests he his able to adapt when that fails. After i went to Munich in November to watch Arsenal i predicted in this thread that Bayern would come up short in the champions league this season (something yourself and a couple of others mocked me for) simply because of how open they were and how susceptible they were to the counter attack. I believe my words were something along the lines of when they come up against a team who can defend and are good on the counter they will go out. It very nearly happened in the 2nd round against Juve and the tie with Atletico went exactly as i thought it would. 

The squad Pep inherited at Barca was at the time one of the best in the world and if you are claiming it was not then you are either in denial or i would question your sanity. Granted they had gone a couple of years previously without success but with a spine of Puyol,Xavi Iniesta,Messi ,Henry etc it would not have took a genius to get them going. The fact that they had finished so far behind Real the season before was more down to Rijkaards inefficiency as a manager more than anything else. When Barca won the Champions league in 09 (peps 1st season) 10 of the starting 11 in the final were players he inherited. When they won it in 2011 seven of the starting 11 were players he inherited so to suggest he didnt inherit a top quality squad is silly

Not for one second am i saying that Pep is not a quality manager ,Far from it but i dont regard him as one of the greatest managers ever and until he builds a quality squad of his own, dominates and learns to adjust his tactics when needed i never will


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

A poor display of football from both teams it lacked intensity, passion or emotion like in the other leg. But we get another chance to win a CL against a hated rival in a place we haven’t win ever. 

I didn’t like Zidane subs we lost any trace of decent football without Isco who along with Carvajal were the best players on the pitch. Ronaldo was not at its best he should have been subbed out for James or Kovacic. Realistically we were nothing special and we still advanced we missed a couple of chances who may have changed the dynamic of the game. Our defense worked fine but I’m not sure that could be a fair compliment when there was nothing to worry about outside of Aguero’s shot and another chance in the first half. Good for Bale this is what we expect from him being decisive at the right time mostly in the latest games. 

Our midfield outworked City’s midfield even though we didn’t have Casemiro with us who will definitely have pressed them constantly. City didn’t look great there were times when our players barely pressed them until the second half with more intensity for them to show more ambitious. Losing Silva so earlier in the first leg hurt City a lot there was no connection with Aguero/Bruyne who were lost on the pitch or any elaborated gameplay in a game when you needed to score against a weak Madrid team and City offered nothing up front.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow you can't saying bad things about Pep otherwise you're a clown, idiot etc :lmao Christ Pep is untouchable indeed :lol


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Pep is the Luke Skywalker to Jose's Darth Vader, that's why.

Next Manchester Derby,

Jose - "Pep, your tactics come from the Force. It's all mind games...Pep, I am your faazer". 

Pep - "Noooooo".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

You can’t take away from Pep’s success at Barca. It’s one thing to have great players but he turned them into one of the greatest teams of all time. 

That said, I think he does have a lot to prove at City. It will be interesting how his methods translate to the English football, whether the chaotic style makes it easier or more difficult for him. It’s his biggest test yet by far. If he comes in and dominates , even without a CL win, I think it it would be incredibly impressive. I do find it annoying that some people portray him as this once in a lifetime genius who’s reinventing the game. He’s got plenty of competition among the world’s top managers, I wouldn’t say he’s head and shoulders above Simeone, Ancelotti or Mourinho. 

I don’t think their squad necessarily needs overhauling, which sort of contradicts what I’ve said before. I imagine he’d back himself to improve a lot of the current squad and get whatever’s left from the senior players. I certainly don’t buy the “seven or eight” new starters the media are throwing around as a requirement. I’d say Hart, Otamendi, Fernandinho, De Bruyne, Silva and Aguero are more than good enough to build a team around. They really have to move on from Kompany though, he simply can’t be relied upon. It would be pretty hilarious if they didn't have CL, but I'm pretty sure we've bottled it.

He's no Big Sam, that's for sure.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Second leg tonight

I'm sure Klopp will be true to his word and throw the kitchen sink at Villarreal. Maybe Firmino and Sturridge up top. If we would have pushed a bit harder last week, we could have got that away goal, but alas. Still didn't deserve to lose though. 

Come on you reds. Can, I assume is still out, plus Origi and obviously Sakho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the result was on the cards as soon as vinny went down. there are no other leaders in that side except zaba and hart. zaba has possibly played his last game for the club and hart can only do so much. thought the defence played well as penaldo and friends didnt exactly get a magnitude of chances. thought mangala came on and did really well, its never easy to come onto a game so early and slot in, especially at the bernabeu. fernando and dinho worked hard but just couldnt get anything done against some of the best on the ball in the world. yaya was a disgrace, plain and simple. we needed him something terrible, just to hold up the ball, to control it and then pick out the pass. he didn't look interested at all. meant that madrid's midfield had little to do defensively, but what they did, they did well.

madrid's back 4 also didnt make a mistake across the 180, or at least i dont remember one. navas tried hard but the lack of energy and movement from the other guys with him really hurt. and it has been a pattern all season for the wingers in navas and sterling. opposition teams know that cos kun especially seems to have given up making runs, they really can't do anything. navas was usually confronted with 3 on 1's, same as sterling when he came on. kdb just looked bad. tried but nothing came off. god knows what has gotten into kun the last couple of months. didnt touch the ball inside the box. had the one shot from outside. continued to come deep and was absolutely no help because then there was no one to get the ball to.

all in all, disastrous tactics from pelle over 180. it's almost like we were waiting for a 3rd leg. i was okay with it after the 1st leg, but that 2nd leg was a shambles. no urgency, no imagination, no nothing. madrid were ordinary but it's not like they had to be spectacular to put us to the sword either. bale gets his deflected goal and they sit back against a side struggling to attack. nothing difficult, very easy preparation. i know we've been disappointing, but the cl has usually been where we've put on our best. to reach the semi was a great achievement, but to bow out in that manner was bitterly disappointing and avoidable.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

really pulling for Atletico to win this time around, Simeone can be a grubby cunt but it would be amazing for that club to not only win the Champions League but to beat Real Madrid to do it also would be the pinnacle. some players who aren't getting any younger like Godin, Gabi, Moya etc would be awesome for them to win it


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Top Shelf said:


> *Not for one second am i saying that Pep is not a quality manager* ,Far from it but i dont regard him as one of the greatest managers ever and until he builds a quality squad of his own, dominates and learns to adjust his tactics when needed i never will


Most of your reply was you repeating yourself, but seeming as at the end you started back-peddling at the end:



> I honestly believe that if you was the manager of Bayern for the last 3 years and i was your assistant we would have had the same amount of success as Pep.It would be harder to not win the Bundesliga with that squad. Very similar situation at Barca. Pep inherited what was all ready the best squad in the world


Saying you would be as successful as Pep if you were in charge and that it would have been harder for him not to have won 6 league titles at Bayern/Barca doesn't sound like you regard him as a "quality manager". You completely dismissed both his reigns as something that anyone, even you, could have accomplished.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The sad thing about City is that it just looked like they didn't try. It's like the team didn't grasp how big the occasion really was. With 20 minutes to go, they didn't do anything different to what they were doing in minute one of the first leg. No urgency and no balls. It really is the time for Pellegrini to go.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Liverpool have been very impressive, have to acknowledge how Klopp's infused life into the team. Villarreal look lost, it's a miracle they aren't down by 2 or 3 goals already.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He's not even got the numbers right.

2 were Pep buys/callups in 2009 Cl Final
6 were Pep buys/callups in 2011 Cl Final
4 were Pep buys/callups in 2014 Cl Final (for those wondering).


As for the MCFC, being outclassed and played by Real fine, dream team easy to take. Being outworked, fuck that.. Ironically looked a team without Heart for 2 legs.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Villarreal are awful. If Liverpool win a trophy I think I may begin my Fred West impersonation tour.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wish Liverpool bottle at last minute but I don't want to see all Spanish finale and it's good to see EPL team get 5 spots so I will holding my feeling a bit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure what Villareal were doing in this tie. Looked way below their best. Final should be interesting. Still fancy Sevilla but I said the same for Dortmund and Villareal. KLOPP.

Full credit to "THE PROPHET" aka Steve McManaman for calling this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A dreadful performance by Villarreal :no:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Klopp may give Liverpool fans UCL football next season


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

NO ALL SPANISH FIESTA HAHA, EAT THAT SEB U MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Massive credit to Liverpool and Klopp for this. Looking forward to the final now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> NO ALL SPANISH FIESTA HAHA, EAT THAT SEB U MOTHERFUCKER


Barca are out already so idgaf, and I didn't want Real in the final either :mj2

Still gonna be 2 Spanish winners though for the third straight year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah 

We're on our way to fucking Switzerland baby. Great performance and we totally deserved to go through over the two legs. Going to be very tough against Seville, but we have enough to give them a good game so it should be a good final, although they will be the favourites.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*City and Villareal both just really wasting great chances to reach a European Final. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kind of hoping Liverpool win the competition, just to rub Spurs' faces in it. 

It's been refreshing to see an English team that qualified for the Europa from the start actually take the tournament seriously. Klopp has got it right (apart from the weird Sturridge saga) by giving the kids a go in the league and trying to win this trophy.

Sevilla are the GODS of this tournament though so it will be tough.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Such disappointment with Villareal after an amazing run in EL to die like that like a soulless squad. If there was one spanish team I wanted to win the EL it was Villareal over a team like Sevilla and it's horrid supporters. Good for Liverpool and Klopp hope they win the final.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I would like to see Atletico and Liverpool winners of UCL and EL, it would be interesting to see what Klopp can do next year in UCL, along with Spurs, Leicester Arsenal and if they dont screw it up City (Would be a disaster for English Football if instead of City West Ham ends up in 4th place)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark: 

Bring it home Klopp. :klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Not even slightly worried


:bored

Hope the club can get a couple of medals made for Seb and HoL if we go on to win it. They have both played an important part in us getting this far.

I genuinely think Everton looked more threatening during that 4-0 the other week than Villarreal did tonight

Emre Can out for a few weeks with some ligament damage and still lorded it over their midfield. Firmino had one of his best games so far. Milner being Milner

Sturridge :bateman


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great performance overall. Expected more from Villareal considering how good they've been this season but we were dominant and could've had more. Emre Can back in the side was critical because he bosses it from start to finish. The work rate of Lallana, Milner, Clyne and Firmino was spot on. Glad to make the final. Need to go on and win it now!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Pulling for Liverpool in the final because fuck Sevilla


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I had the fortune of watching live a match of Emre Can in México (2011 U-17 world Cup) and even at that age you could tell that the guy was class when he played, he was great today.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent performance from us we really didn't give them a chance after we dominated them for the first 30 minutes, they shit themselves and never recovered. I'm looking forward to the final even though its guaranteed to be an emotional rollercoaster. Klopp is God btw.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The choice of stadium for the final and the ticket allocation are a complete joke.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Lmao at Klopp trashing Marcelino on the field and on the press. To be honest, Villarreal's performance was ludicrous tonight. They played like they have been doing in the last league matches, where the fourth position was already secured. Villarreal is the third best team at counter-attacking in Spain and they loathe to have the weight of the match but this time they were so stingy (in part thanks to the great frontal approach of Liverpool). If only Athletic didn't draw Sevilla we could be talking about an all La Liga finals (albeith I favored Liverpool if they were facing it without Laporte and Aduriz).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

https://streamable.com/41kb

:mark: :klopp :klopp2


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Klopp gives me the impression that he's the best person to go to a pub and drink a beer with.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728366152636878848
I am erect.

I really do hope Kolo does not leave he is a great 3rd or 4th choice defender.

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/l2l5.mp4

What a right cock this guy looks like now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Liverpool are gonna do it. :CENA


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I know yeah, imagine celebrating a last second winner!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KENNY said:


> https://streamable.com/41kb
> 
> :mark: :klopp :klopp2


Jealous you have got this guy.Quality manager


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Madrid gets 11 european titles. Bet $2500 on it. Infallable wager son, 100% guaranteed payoff.

As for the Scousers I hope you crazy bastards win. I don't mind Sevilla but the Spanish monopoly has gotta go in the EL at least. As a yank I lament the fact that you guys have the better Jürgen as manager.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Not pleasant viewing at 2 AM in the morning with my Liverpool supporting cousins. Villarreal were dreadful.

Hopefully Emery gets the job done.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It was pretty obvious these cunts were winning it after the Dortmund game.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Klopp vs Simeone for the Super Cup. Make it happen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mark:

Should be an exciting night, tonight. Although with Sevilla being a bloody good team and the favorites, I am pessimistic tbh. We have enough to give them a good game and win if we play to our strengths, but we have a tendency to either struggle or make it hard work for ourselves in finals. 

Come on you reds.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm nervous. I'm excited. I've had a total of 1 hour sleep today. I can't see myself sleeping until well after the game. COME ON YOU MIGHTY REDS :mark: 

11 MORE HOURS TO WAIT NOW I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY LONGER THE NERVES


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Sevilla as champion 3 time in a row :mark:

I originally want to cheer for Liverpool but then I think of their fans and their smug face :cena nah fuck them they don't deserve success.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope Liverpool win the trophy tonight

Klopp genuinely is a nice guy and its always nice to see English teams do well in Europe


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

BT Sport are streaming the final live on youtube tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I fully expect Sturridge to start tonight but Origi is back and will probably be on the bench. I wonder if Henderson will start too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Buzzard Follower said:


> BT Sport are streaming the final live on youtube tonight.


It's also on Freeview Channel 59 (BT Showcase). For anyone who hasn't got BT Sport or doesn't wish to watch a stream.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

How was that not a yellow card, what a goal!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Sevilla will start coming into this game now, I hope for goals, anybody.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Fucking class!!! I had a fiver on Sturridge to score first @4/1. I almost put a tenner on it, shit! Still, nice little win.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Amazing goal, really. Fair play. Hope Sevilla also score tonight, make it a bit interesting.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, wouldn't mind Sevilla scoring, but i'd really like Liverpool to win. Im Chelsea a fan, but my grandad supports Liverpool so i get behind them when it doesn't effect Chelsea!

Plus I'd love to see Klopp's reaction if Liverpool win :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

As a United fan it's a tough one. I don't mind Liverpool winning the trophy, they're British so it's good for the game. But I'm more bothered about them being in the CL, and us not.

After this first half there is only one winner, I just want Sevilla to at least make a game out of it. As this moment Sevilla's biggest threat is an Emre Can own goal.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> As this moment Sevilla's biggest threat is an Emre Can own goal.


Or, as it turns out, Moreno being shit.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

V. Skybox said:


> Or, as it turns out, Moreno being shit.


Yes, didn't expect that, but it's game on now. These games often deliver more in entertainment than CL finals. Or maybe it's just a Liveprool thing.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a feeling this second half is gonna be an emotional rollercoaster, always the way with Liverpool. There's so much riding on this game that it will be absolutely fucking shite and anti climatic if we get beat.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Gameiro please stop.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Talk about a game of two halves. 

Fuck.

Edit: :MAD


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverpool are crumbling here.Need to get some possession and slow it down pronto


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Love some top drawer Coke, me.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Love some top drawer Coke, me.


I wonder if he's ever done the Robbie Fowler celebration?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

We're getting dicked.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, I love this.

Emery. Legend. Get the job done.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

The Ref is a bit of a cunt tbf. But Liverpool are crumbling here. They need something special, and fast!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What a bellend flopping around like a fish.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> What a bellend flopping around like a fish.


Watch them fuck about like that for the rest of the game now!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I knew Seville couldn't play as bad as they did in the first half and would come back at us, but this second half we have been dreadful tbh, all over the place. No idea what went on at HT.

I was pessimistic going into the game but I'm disappointed at how we've practically lost it now.

Oh well.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Rami = Absolute cunt!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Brock said:


> I knew Seville couldn't play as bad as they did in the first half and would come back at us, but this second half we have been dreadful tbh, all over the place. No idea what went on at HT.


Every player but Kolo,Clyne and Sturridge has really let the team down so far.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Shambles.

Sevilla has this fucking competition trademarked at this point. Jeez.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Flopp is 0-2 in cup finals for LOLpool btw :mark:

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Absolute disaster. What a shame. Congrats to Sevilla for three in a row.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We just stopped playing this second half tbh. That first Seville goal just fucking killed us. No idea if we would have set out to defend the second half if they didn't equalise so quickly, what it seems like.

I know Seville are a excellent side and have really took it to us second half, but this was a final we could have been more in. Great to reach the final but disappointed at how it's just petered out. Second half its like we forgot how to attack.

The Klopp rebuilding starts here I guess.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesus this needs to be Moreno's last game in a liverpool shirt, he can't defend for shit and his attacking play isn't even that good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fantastic result. Bravo Sevilla! Didn't even need Konoplyanka to beat them well.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

And Spain continues dominating Europe


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I wonder if this still be Rodgers fault after all Klopp's brilliant at previous round :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you sevilla for saving us.

just remember, sevilla didnt win away all season in the league #flopp


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Even though the Ref was fucking abysmal this game the players still ended up really letting the team down except one or two, Coutinho was completely missing this game and should of been subbed off instead of Firmino and it felt like Moreno was still a Sevilla player.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Sevilla saves the world. Thank you!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Father Ted said:


> Flopp is 0-2 in cup finals for LOLpool btw :mark:
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


0-5 in cup finals in his managerial career


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Top Shelf said:


> 0-5 in cup finals in his managerial career


Confirmed FRAUD

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

3 in a fucking row God damn.
The 2nd Sevilla goal was one of the best goals of the season for sure.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ref's performance was disgusting.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

That second half was a disgrace, we didn't even get at them or show any urgency at all. Don't know what was said at half time Klopp is a great motivator but tactically he's not as good as people think. Oh well I'm glad we finished outside the European places so we can focus on challenging the top 4 or even for the title next season without the Thursday games getting in the way. Fair play to Sevilla fully deserved win after that shambles of a second half.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Top Shelf said:


> 0-5 in cup finals in his managerial career


1-5 - German Cup 2012


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh ffs I have to hear Micheal Owen now.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What an amazing second half by Sevilla. They control the pace of the match and its sharp counter-attacks were deadly. Everytime Liverpool was on the run Sevilla diminish all the spaces. What a great feat, three in a row and the fifth one.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Owen is a cunt

Moreno gets megged for the first goal and he is a joke

Lovren gets megged for the second goal and he is unlucky

We got our scapegoat


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Top Shelf said:


> Owen is a cunt
> 
> Moreno gets megged for the first goal and he is a joke
> 
> ...


Moreno was a lot worse the whole game though all the other players today let Kolo down.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Remember when people rate Klopp as best manager in the world?


Good time.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

wkdsoul said:


> 1-5 - German Cup 2012


 I stand corrected


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Still proud! Also, fuck those officials ..from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is for the best tbh, Donnacha would have been UNBEARABLE if Liverpool had won.

If Klopp hasn't already told FSG to launch a bid for Ricardo Rodriguez from Wolfsburg (or any good left back) then he needs to do it asap. Moreno is a massive liability, despite having great recovery pace and guile from deep when driving forward. Need a top class CB and CM too.

Sevilla the GODS of this tournament.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Well such a shame I strongly dislike Sevilla and seeing them winning another EL trophy is quite awful. But they have been the most consistent team in this competition that's impressive. Good for Emery.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

A Man United fan should not be the ref in a Euro final involving it's rival.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Shocking in the first half, excellent in the second half. Fair play to Sevilla for winning a third consecutive Europa League, top achievement.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Winning it three times in a row is a hell of an achievement tho, well done to Sevilla.

I do wonder if our game plan second half was to try and contain them if we didn't concede that quick goal, or would we have continued like we did in the first half. Never know now of course.

Just a big shame how we just caved in second half like that. Still proud of our run to the final tho.

Just a kick in the balls to lose in any final.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gegendepressing


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Brock said:


> Winning it three times in a row is a hell of an achievement tho, well done to Sevilla.


They've won the tournament (in its various forms) five times in the last ten years. Quite the record.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What an achievement that is from Emery to get 3 in a row. Can see him a getting a huge job eventually.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Emery is a classy guy as well. Hopefully he gets Sevilla competing properly in the CL next season instead of dropping down and winning the EL again. Time to move on a bit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Sevilla, it sucks to lose but considering they have now won this three times in a row it's not a shame to lose to such a team. 

We should have buried that game in the first half so we only have ourself stop blame. Sevilla just came out during that 2nd half with so much fire and we look like we couldn't be fucked. By the time the 80th min hit it felt as if the players had decided to call it a night. 

Also I like Moreno I really do but man he is such a huge liability defensively. Literally cost us all three goals tonight. Maybe we should just push him further up and play him in more of a winger position and get another left back in. Seems like the best solution at this stage.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Carragher knows what to do.









I feel bad for Moreno getting so openly bashed by a Liverpool legend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Saw this before, got a laugh at least after being absolutely shattered 

If we'd have had Sakho we'd have been fine. He'd have been able to handle Coke

Devastating to lose, that 2nd half we were totally anonymous and outplayed. Congrats to Sevilla for their amazing achievement. No Europe next year could be a good thing, more focus on the Premier League.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I would say congrats Sevilla but I really dislike La Liga teams most of them are really classless Sevilla are good at winning the Europa league though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

But who was pelanty?

Absolute shitshow of a second half

Blow the entire summer's budget on a LB. Not even joking



CGS said:


> Also I like Moreno I really do but man he is such a huge liability defensively. Literally cost us all three goals tonight. Maybe we should just push him *out of the plane*


FYP


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

My general thoughts currently. As well as what tomorrow holds for my wrong club supporting colleagues.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*UNLUCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Liverpool very obviously underestimated the sneakiness. 

Moreno will get slaughtered for this, and of course he's a tin fulla dugmeat (Scottish slang for dog meat), but the whole team in the second half were pretty woeful. Emery has this shit on lockdown, anyway. Fucking hell, he won this competition two seasons ago with Moreno IN HIS OWN TEAM! No way he was losing tonight. 

Also: 5 stars to wee Jose Reyes getting kitted out - with his captain's armband and all sorts - in order to lift the trophy. What a magnificent wee sponge.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Emery is a fantastic manager, every bit as good as Klopp.

Pool deserve credit, they made it far further than anyone thought, Sevilla are just a better side and had too much for them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I never doubted Sevilla for a second.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah not much you can do when their defenders can handle the ball in the penalty box with impunity.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Liverpool fans talking about penalties not being given for handball in a cup final? 

Never!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

:claude


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

1 of them should have been given, you desperate bastards.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

At one point I was hoping they'd just flat out start playing handball while the Man Yoonited supporting ref practiced break dancing on the halfway line.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the Jimmy Liddel video for this game :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733035344631857152



























Special lot that cult across the park. Liverpool, aren't they?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sevilla are a unique case, struggled a bit in La Liga this season (did they ever win a game away from home?) but were class in the EL again and have become the first team to do a three peat of a competition since Bayern back in the mid 70's

well done to Emery, hopefully they can be competitive in the Champions League next season :clap


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Not unless they can get that same officiating crew every match.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Sevilla are a unique case, struggled a bit in La Liga this season (did they ever win a game away from home?)


Not a single one, first time ever I think. But they beat the crap out of everyone in Sánchez Pizjuán, they even beat Barcelona and Real Madrid down there.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Fighter Daron said:


> Not a single one, first time ever I think. But they beat the crap out of everyone in Sánchez Pizjuán, they even beat Barcelona and Real Madrid down there.


Yup, and then put up a perplexing effort in a 4-1 blowout loss at home to Granada in their penultimate match of the La Liga season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> Not unless they can get that same officiating crew every match.


:lol

ah bitterpool fans


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Really hope Atletico win tonight, just prefer them over Real, and i've a had whopping £10 on them to lift the trophy @11/10. Got a feeling this game could go to ET. And i'll be shocked not to see a red card. Should be a very heated encounter!


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

I'd like to see Atletico win it, but I reckon that Real will pull off their 11th.

Should be a good match nonetheless.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope Atletico do it as well, they do have half a chance. Though if Ronaldo plays at his fully fit best, it's game over.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

All Real atm. Already a lively game.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Ramos again :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm rooting for Atletico. Hope they win, but more importantly, hope it will be a great game.

By the way, that was definitely an offside :no:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hope Atletico come back and Torres scores the winning goal.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF8-Z-yHHm3/?taken-by=stevengerrard&hl=en


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Madrid midfield are playing great, so far Bale and Casemiro have been the best


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

How the hell do you miss a penalty?! Should have let Saul or Koke take it.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

How Pepe gets a game I'll never know :lmao I don't care if Varane is injured he is fucking garbage


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

ffs Griezmann fpalm bottled that penalty kick

EDIT - CARRASCO :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

YES! Atletico were definitely the better team in the second half. And Zidane is out of subs already. This should be fun.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

:lmao Pepe is such a fucking clown.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

PK !!!! :mark:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Champions League Final decided by Penalty Shootout... hate this.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Madrid derby always delivers


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Real won.

Bleh.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Who booked this crap? Match went overtime and Realwinslol!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

El Nino crying :cry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Crap final, Oblak looked just as bad as he did in the shoot-out against PSV.

Jammy as fuck run from Madrid avoiding basically every top team on their way to the final and then winning in a shoot-out after drawing thanks to an offside goal and an off-target Griezmann penalty. One of the softest CL winning campaigns I can remember.

Huge props to Zidane though. He's really turned this Madrid team around, they were shocking in their first couple of months under him, and you can't argue with a CL win.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Thus concludes probably the most charmed UCL campaign I've seen from a club in Real Madrid. Atletico Madrid blew it again. Sucks for their fans to go through that again.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Definitely not a crap final. Thoroughly entertaining throughout in all honesty. First half belonged to Real but Atletico responded with great intent in the second half. Plenty of oppurtunities for both sides and penalties is a cruel way to determine the winner but that's how it goes. Have to feel for Atletico considering they had to beat Barca and Bayern to make the final but hopefully they can make another final and be victors. Ronald acting like a selfish prick at the end was no surprise. 

Congrats Real!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

de Gea must be FEWMIN. Probably looking at the TV and then looking at his FA Cup and then looking back at the TV all teary eyed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This is disgraceful punditry from BT

Real cocksucking galore

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Just read that Ronaldo was crowned Man of the Match? For what?! scoring the final penalty? he was a fucking ghost all game! And I´m Portuguese too! but his game was simply crap!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Casemiro should have been MOTM


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Crap final, Oblak looked just as bad as he did in the shoot-out against PSV.
> 
> Jammy as fuck run from Madrid avoiding basically every top team on their way to the final and then winning in a shoot-out after drawing thanks to an offside goal and an off-target Griezmann penalty. One of the softest CL winning campaigns I can remember.
> 
> Huge props to Zidane though. He's really turned this Madrid team around, they were shocking in their first couple of months under him, and you can't argue with a CL win.


While i agree that Madrid road was shady and easy as fuck, the match was great and Real had a lot of chances to win the match, good chances inside Oblak area.

Those PK, Oblak tried to guess the side the ball was going, but it looked awful, 3-4 almost identical PK for madrid


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Tiago said:


> Just read that Ronaldo was crowned Man of the Match? For what?! scoring the final penalty? he was a fucking ghost all game! And I´m Portuguese too! but his game was simply crap!


Seriously? If Real would of lost that Ronaldo would of been persecuted for his mediocre performance.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CR7. A God amongst men.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tiago said:


> Just read that Ronaldo was crowned Man of the Match? For what?! scoring the final penalty? he was a fucking ghost all game! And I´m Portuguese too! but his game was simply crap!


Looking at uefa website, it was the scoring award, not MOTM


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

kimino said:


> Looking at uefa website, it was the scoring award, not MOTM


Apologies then  Some Portuguese media outlets were reporting that he was MOTM, hence why I said that


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tiago said:


> Apologies then  Some Portuguese media outlets were reporting that he was MOTM, hence why I said that


No problem, just havent watched a report of motm, just the top scorer award

Updated: Ramos was man of the match, still it should have been for Casemiro imo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man football can be a cruel sport. Carrasco really should have taken Juanfran's place.




Clattenberg MOTM for this


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hahaha what is he doing? creepy Clatt


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

For someone whose team was involved in the game it was definitely not an awful final. We dominated in the first half but in the second half we looked out of ideas and they had the ball posesion which led to them scoring 10 minutes before the final. Not the best for us since our players were exhausted and I'm still amazed we were capable to hold the draw long enough as I felt their players were in a better shape than us this time around with enough chances to score which never happened two years ago.

I still can't understand why Kross was subbed from the game when the logical thing was to sub Ronaldo or Benzema who were awful throughout the game. 

Anyway, glad we have another CL trophy dedicated to our brothers in Iraq who passed away.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Renegade™ said:


> hahaha what is he doing? creepy Clatt


Looked like he wanted to eat Pepe's arsehole after another dive


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

This is probably the shittiest run to a CL final and the worst Real Madrid team to win it, but luck smiled on them, and that's a significant part of winning a CL....


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Easiest CL winning ever. And even then they have no comfrotable win since QF. 


But Zidane now has CL winner in his CV. Let's see how far he can reach. Still not convinced he is already top manager in fact not even close after sub-par performance last night


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm surprised a few of you enjoyed the game so much, personally i'm not a fan of games where I can't pick out a single attacking player from either side who had above a 6/10 performance. The best players on the pitch for me were Gabi, Juanfran, Oblak, Modric, Ramos - Casemiro had a decent game too. The best attacking player was Carrasco and he was only bought on as a sub. Torres, Griezmann, Benz, Ronaldo were all crap, Saul and Bale not much better. Was probably the worst CL final i've seen since 2007.

Deciding a final on penalties is horrible as well but I still think it's better than having a replay.

Also, now that the season is done and dusted, :suarez1 should be the current front runner for the Ballon d'Or.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Thought it was a good game from what I seen of it. Missed a lot of it in this shithole that is Liverpool (Actually an awesome city tbf) but it was tense and the equaliser was a great moment, especially when surround by Madrid "fans".

Devastated for Simeone but fair play to Madrid. Since Zidane has taken over they've been the best team going.


----------



## Respek (May 22, 2016)

Plastic Cacalan fans since 2009 be like this was the worst final in history, Ronaldo is shit, Zidane needs to die, etc. TaxEssi was no where to be seen in last years final too but you didnt heard Madrid fans saying something bad. Plastic Caclan fans since 2009 make me hate the club, Messi and everything Barcelona stands for. Real had an offiside goal, Clattenburg was one sided but they forgot about the semi final against Chelski back in 2009 and other matches when Uefa helped them. Your team will go into mediocrity once Messi is going to retire and you platic fans will be gone too. UNDECIMA!!!! 11. Deal with it


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was a fucking awful final. madrid scored (offside) early and just threw everyone behind the ball, and then just threw themselves to the ground. regret being awake for it. atletico should've won it but real got fortunate with the two missed pens and oblak forgetting he's allowed to jump.


----------



## Respek (May 22, 2016)

your team had a fucking awful semi final against Real with only one shot. Where were you then? Atletico only attacked after Reals goal and then when they scored they played the same shitty football they always play. Simeones style is fucking shit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Also, now that the season is done and dusted, :suarez1 should be the current front runner for the Ballon d'Or.


If Portugal get far in the Euros, they'll give it to Ronaldo by default.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Respek said:


> your team had a fucking awful semi final against Real with only one shot. Where were you then? Atletico only attacked after Reals goal and then when they scored they played the same shitty football they always play. Simeones style is fucking shit


i was at my house watching if you must know.

why does being a real madrid fan and not knowing anything about football go hand in hand so often?

Favorite Sports Team(s)
Real Madrid, Manchester United, AS Roma, Borussia Dortmund

what the fuck kind of horrific creature are you :lmao. get in the bin you absolute pauper.


----------



## Respek (May 22, 2016)

Kiz said:


> i was at my house watching if you must know.
> 
> why does being a manchester shitty fan and not knowing anything about football go hand in hand so often?
> 
> ...


fixed that for you. not even the blood oil money can win your shitty team trophies. 1 billion plus on transfers and only got 2 premier leagues. manchester city is fucking trash. Have more respect for Chelski than pathetic Shitty.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

real madrid are only relevant thanks to a malevolent dictator who had almost 500,000 people murdered under his rule. forgive me if no one cares for your 'respek'


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Respek said:


> . *UNDECIMA!!!!* 11. Deal with it


Ahem. You mean, LA ELEVENMA.

It was a shit final. Atletico are so frustrating. Lel if Ronaldo really got MOTM just for his Penaldo.

Don't care about the CL next year, skipping it for obvious reasons. :towns2 :cockhead1 :cockhead2 :cockhead3 :mjchelsea.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Demon Hunter said:


> For someone whose team was involved in the game it was definitely not an awful final. We dominated in the first half but in the second half we looked out of ideas and they had the ball posesion which led to them scoring 10 minutes before the final. Not the best for us since our players were exhausted and I'm still amazed we were capable to hold the draw long enough as I felt their players were in a better shape than us this time around with enough chances to score which never happened two years ago.
> 
> I still can't understand why Kross was subbed from the game *when the logical thing was to sub Ronaldo* or Benzema who were awful throughout the game.
> 
> Anyway, glad we have another CL trophy dedicated to our brothers in Iraq who passed away.


*Don't want this to get lost on the previous page *


Joel said:


> If Portugal get far in the Euros, they'll give it to Ronaldo by default.


*tbf if he can get them to the Final or even a good Semi's run he'll have a decent shout because that team is garbage besides him. That said though it should be a two horse race between Messi and Suarez but the Euro's inflate anyone's chances. If someone like a Pogba or a Griezmann have a massive Euros and win it then that will overshadow club achievements. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Respek said:


> Plastic Cacalan fans since 2009 be like this was the worst final in history, Ronaldo is shit, Zidane needs to die, etc. TaxEssi was no where to be seen in last years final too but you didnt heard Madrid fans saying something bad. Plastic Caclan fans since 2009 make me hate the club, Messi and everything Barcelona stands for. Real had an offiside goal, Clattenburg was one sided but they forgot about the semi final against Chelski back in 2009 and other matches when Uefa helped them. Your team will go into mediocrity once Messi is going to retire and you platic fans will be gone too. UNDECIMA!!!! 11. Deal with it


What on earth is a cacalan? TaxEssi is absolute cat piss and you should be ashamed to be breathing the same air as the rest of us. Real Madrid have the most bullshit decisions against them I'm surprised it's not like the nWo where referees are ripping their shirts off to reveal Real ones underneath. An offside Real goal is as frequently as anal from DA's ma. Let's also ignore that Suarez has been their top player this year.



Respek said:


> your team had a fucking awful semi final against Real with only one shot. Where were you then? Atletico only attacked after Reals goal and then when they scored they played the same shitty football they always play. Simeones style is fucking shit


Both teams were abysmal. You say shit a lot for someone who talks so much of it. Oooooooh no she didn't!



Respek said:


> fixed that for you. not even the blood oil money can win your shitty team trophies. 1 billion plus on transfers and only got 2 premier leagues. manchester city is fucking trash. Have more respect for Chelski than pathetic Shitty.


They havent spent a billion. Can you stop with these awful names. Man Shitty, Chelski and TaxEssi make my vagina quiver.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Man Shitty is a good one I've never heard it before. 

I was blootered out of my mind by about half time last night so I have no idea whether or not the game was good. I very desperately hope Ronaldo was dogshit and did nothing for 120 minutes before scoring the winning penalty and taking his shirt off. What a guy.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Also, now that the season is done and dusted, :suarez1 should be the current front runner for the Ballon d'Or.


Suárez should win this year, but he should have won last year aswell. This Ballon d'Or goes to CR7, like it or not. It's not an opinion, just a fact.



Kiz said:


> atletico should've won it but real got fortunate with the two missed pens and oblak forgetting he's allowed to jump.


Yeah, why? Navas didn't even have to save any balls. Atlético didn't play yesterday.



Kiz said:


> real madrid are only relevant thanks to a malevolent dictator who had almost 500,000 people murdered under his rule. forgive me if no one cares for your 'respek'


Hahahaha, tell me more about that, please. Wanna see how you can "inform" me about Spain's history.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Respek said:


> Plastic Cacalan fans since 2009 be like this was the worst final in history, Ronaldo is shit, Zidane needs to die, etc. TaxEssi was no where to be seen in last years final too but you didnt heard Madrid fans saying something bad. Plastic Caclan fans since 2009 make me hate the club, Messi and everything Barcelona stands for. Real had an offiside goal, Clattenburg was one sided but they forgot about the semi final against Chelski back in 2009 and other matches when Uefa helped them. Your team will go into mediocrity once Messi is going to retire and you platic fans will be gone too. UNDECIMA!!!! 11. Deal with it


Cacalan ?

:ha


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seriously, this is disgraceful, the winner will always have the bragging rights, and all this worst final ever is too much of a lame argument, Zidane is not the best coach in the world, and the awkward aproaches for his games and subs leave a bad impression on me, but he managed to convince his players to at least put intensity in their play, also he recovered Kroos and kept Casemiro in the midfield who is the only Madrid midfield who can defend.
@Fighter Daron is right Real had more clear chances than Atletico, you talk about the offside goal?, then what about the PK that it was never foul?, is not Madrid fault that griezmann couldnt take the chance, as for Juanfran PK, Keylor actually had decent chances of reaching that ball. Should i mention that Madrid had to sub Carvajal and awful right back Danilo was in for quite some time? Modric, Bale , CR7 had no legs and at one point Simeone had 1 substitution left.

Simeone didint attack enough when they had the chance to win the match, even when they were down there wasnt real danger (except Carrasco goal). The only "but" is the easy road for Madrid, the difference between Barca Bayern and Madrid against Atletico is that they didnt screw up in defense and they actually had people who can compete in air against Atletico defense.

Agreed with @Seb that Suarez has been the best this season, and even if he doesnt compete in Copa America (if somehow Uruguay dont pass their group) he should be the winner


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kiz said:


> real madrid are only relevant thanks to a malevolent dictator who had almost 500,000 people murdered under his rule. forgive me if no one cares for your 'respek'


thank you


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't see the game, but christ, Ramos is clutch af.

Congrats to Real.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> Suárez should win this year, but he should have won last year aswell. This Ballon d'Or goes to CR7, like it or not. It's not an opinion, just a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which part was incorrect?

you gonna try and pretend franco didn't play a pretty big part in madrid's rise? was he actually a pretty nice guy who was just misunderstood?

and atletico played very well, they were just toothless thanks to 5 pass in 120 mins fernando and madrid defending well.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiz said:


> you gonna try and pretend franco didn't play a pretty big part in madrid's rise?


I don't want to pretend anything, I want you to explain me how did he do that "rise".


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> I don't want to pretend anything, I want you to explain me how did he do that "rise".


follow the trail

he might not have helped them directly, but his oppression of catalunya and basques definitely made madrid's time a lot easier.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Might be time to bin this thread, Joel

History paragraphs are coming


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiz said:


> follow the trail
> 
> he might not have helped them directly, but his oppression of catalunya and basques definitely made madrid's time a lot easier.


Franco ruled Spain from 1938 to 1975, during that time Liga's winners:

Real Madrid: 14 times.
Atlético de Madrid: 7 times.
Barcelona: 7 times.
Valencia: 4 times.
Athletic de Bilbao: 2 times.
Sevilla: 1 time.

They won 14 out of 35, not even half the trophies they could have won.

Now, let's see Copa del Generalísimo (Nowadays, known as Copa del Rey).

Barcelona: 9 times.
Athletic de Bilbao: 9 times.
Real Madrid: 7 times.
Valencia: 4 times.
Atlético de Madrid: 4 times.
Sevilla: 2 times.
Espanyol: 1 time.
Zaragoza: 1 time.

Hey, look at those oppresed Catalonians and Basques, they won more cups than Franco's team.

Yeah, try again later.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Suppose you don't know the story of the 1943 Copa del Rey, when Barca won 3-0 at home and then mysteriously lost the second leg 11-1 at the Bernabeu after a Franco official visited their dressing room pre-match.

Franco was the reason Di Stefano ended up at Real Madrid and he went on to be their best ever player. Santiago Bernabeu also had very close ties to the regime.

I'm not interested in a history debate but denying Franco had any influence over Spanish football is either being misleading or ignorant, I think you know all of the above already though so I would guess the former.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Suppose you don't know the story of the 1943 Copa del Rey, when Barca won 3-0 at home and then mysteriously lost the second leg 11-1 at the Bernabeu after a Franco official visited their dressing room pre-match.


Nope, I don't know anything about that, Athletic de Bilbao won that Copa, so I don't know why anyone wouldn't allow Barcelona to beat Madrid in semis, but also allow Bilbao to win the finals. It just doesn't make any sense. 

And yes, I know Di Stefano iniatilly was going to Barcelona but Madrid made him an offer that he couldn't refuse when he arrived at Barajas. But I don't know how many times that has happen in sports during those times, the only difference here is that Di Stefano became one of the best footballers of all time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so it's just mere coincidence?

many, many coincidences that all seemed to work out for the team the general supported. 

nothing to see here, sweep it under the carpet, etc etc.

and i was referring to the oppression the people faced, like when athletic were forced to change their name and the basques had their language banned, and forced to remove their basque only policy. im sure that would unsettle a few. barca forced to change name and remove the catalan flag.

but im sure that all had zero impact.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Cacalan


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

itt: a strayan and a brit arguing with a spaniard over spain's history.

rip fitba.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> itt: a strayan and a brit correcting a madridista over spainish fitba under franco.
> 
> rip fitba.


enguin


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I could be madridista and absolutely hate Franco and all he represents, you don't know me.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Saw the final. Now I know why Northamericans and Aussies consider football a sport for euro tossers and pussies.

Anyway, Atletico's biggest flaws was having slow mofos like Juanfran and Koke play all 120' and having Torres be their chief #9 when he kept fucking up passes and couldn't control the ball. Also the 4-4-2 formation exacerbated and exposed how slow the two aforementioned players were. No proper wingers whatsoever compared to Real's Crissy and Bale. Simeone also fucked up for not taking off Torres nor Juanfran off at ExT- surely that would've helped ATM get a win after Zidane wasted all his subs.

That doesn't change the fact that Real are full of ******* and cheaters like Pepe, Crissy (forever Messi's bitch), Marcelo and Ramos. Ever since they went to Real I lost all respect for the club.


----------

